# Curtains #1 - A Crossing of Paths



## Rybaer (Apr 16, 2004)

On October 15th of last year, mysterious curtains of multi-colored light passed over the surface of the Earth.  Some areas were missed altogether, while others saw several waves pass.  Most who saw these curtains of light described them as similar to the most impressive aurora borealis displays.  Both beautiful and disturbing, they seemed harmless at first.

Speculation as to the curtains' nature and origin was a popular topic in the news.  Suggestions included natural or celestial phenomenon, military experiments, holy or unholy signals, and the like.

Within days of the first outbreak, reports started pouring in of strange phenomena.  Humans who had mutated or acquired strange powers.  Animals with altered behavior.  Buildings and other places also exhibited seemingly impossible properties.  Magic, super powers, or divine intervention were seemingly the only suitable lables for these changes in the nature of the world.

Several months have now passed, and humanity is only beginning to come to grips with the changes.  The curtains of energy still sweep over areas, but with decreasing frequency and intensity.  Some people with "super powers" have made their presence known by committing acts both criminal and benevolent.  While a seemingly low percentage of people were directly affected, that still leaves presumably millions who have been changed.  

This is the story of a few of those people...and how they come to terms with their new powers in a world where the line between fantasy and reality has disintigrated.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 16, 2004)

Rikko's, Northbrook, Coast City 
April 15 
12:13 

Dr. Steven Faturius's cab weaves through the busy lunch hour traffic in the fashionable Northbrook neighborhood of Coast City.  As if on cue, another cab pulls away from the curb in front of Rikko's just in time to allow Steven's to slide in.  He slips a crisp twenty to the cabbie and mounts the curb. 

Rikko's, sandwiched between a pair of art galleries, is just one of the latest ultra-chic restaurants to open in Northbrook.  He thinks that it has gotten good reviews, but he can't quite recall what type of food they're supposed to serve.  He weaves through the sidewalk's heavy foot traffic, drawn outside by the warm springtime sun, and reaches the door. 

"Dr. Faturius," the matre d' says smoothly as recognition sets in.  "Your party is waiting." 

The matre d' leads Faturius through the dining room full with the lunch crowd.  The decore is classy minimalist - predominantly cherry wood furnishings with green and black accents.  Steven gets several looks of recognition, though no autograph requests.  He's finally grown comfortable with his minor celebrity status. 

Maggie, his agent, rises from a table against the wall.  She is wearing a fashionable skirt and blouse with plunging neckline - a look that wouldn't work on most forty-somethings, but she is still able to pull it off admirably.  She gives Steven a warm smile, light embrace, and a phantom cheek-to-cheek kiss. 

"Steven, darling," she says as she waives him to his seat, "you know how rude it is to keep a lady waiting." 


*************** 

Keyhole Apartments, Riverside, Coast City 
April 15 
14:40 

Jorgi Vadislav's new apartment is still largely unfurnished - something he keeps meaning to remedy. In spite of the barren white walls and empty spans of maple flooring, he likes the place.  The apartment was only recently opened in the renovated husk of an old brewery.  His particular unit on the fourth floor has an excellent view of the Slate River. 

Sitting at his computer desk, the first and still only piece of furniture he has purchased, Jorgi has been surfing through job websites in search of interesting work in the Central City area.  Most of them are highly unappealing, even if his talents might make him over qualified.  With money not being a primary concern, he is more keen on finding interesting work. 

One ad finally catches his eye: 



> Can you set up a computer network, troubleshoot a photocopier, and program a VCR?
> Do you scoff at technical manuals and sneer at customer support representatives?
> Are there more spare computer components in your kitchen than dishes?
> Can you distinguish between a AT-AT and an AT-ST?
> ...





************** 

"The Orbit", Peace Park, Downtown, Coast City 
April 15 
14:55 

"The Orbit" is a pair of parallel paved paths that run around the circumference of the circular Peace Park in the center of downtown Coast City.  One path accomodates bikers and in-line skaters, the other is for jogging and walking.  Nearly two miles in length and without any cross traffic, "The Orbit" has become an extremely popular recreation destination. 

Since leaving the Army, Thomas O'Riley has tried to maintain the instilled sense of structure and discipline in his life.  A part of that includes jogging around Peace Park every afternoon before going to work.  The routine usually involves a stretch, three or four laps around the Orbit, and a cool-down stretch. 

Today, while doing his cool-down strech in a grassy area near the paths, a man approaches him.  The guy is dressed in brown slacks and a white dress shirt.  The top button is open and a slightly-out-of-style tie hangs limply around his neck.  His hair is brown, streaked with gray, and receding significantly.  In spite of the rest of his dishevelled appearance, the bright eyes behind his metal framed glasses are sharp and always moving.  Nothing would seem to miss his observation. 

The man stops a polite distance from Thomas. "Howdy there," he says pleasantly.  "I'm Arty Hagan, reporter for the Coast City Chronicle.  I am doing a story on how the people of Coast City feel about metahumans.  Mind if I ask you a couple questions?  Everything is completely anonymous, if you like."


****************

A dark alley, Downtown, Coast City
April 15
19:57

Lawrence Thorn had been on his own for just over a week, struggling to find his own way on the streets of downtown Coast City.  After the incident with the thugs, in which he transformed into the swarm of spiders before both his best friend and girlfriend, he felt that he couldn't face living at home any longer.

Having only the few dollars in his pocket to his name, he had quickly gained an appreciation for the challenges of living on the streets.  With his powers, theft would be a simple matter, but he found an urge to rise above such petty things unless he had no other choice.  He had spent the last few nights camping out on a warm grate with a fellow homeless man by the name of Gus.  Lawrence was pretty sure that Gus had a mutant ability to speak with the animals of the street.  Gus, meanwhile, was very sympathetic to Lawrence's plight and did what he could to help the young man.

During the daytime, Gus went his own way.  Lawrence wandered, looking for opportunities for work, anything that would give him a start to surviving on his own.  So far, he found that lacking a permanent address closed a lot of doors.

At the end of yet another unsuccessful day, he is making his way through the streets to meet up with Gus for dinner.  Self-conscious about his deteriorating appearance, Lawrence tries to stick to the alleyways and less used streets.  He is generally overlooked, but this evening a group of punks feel the need to be assertive.

Five guys in their late teens to mid-twenties, each wearing gang colors, cut Lawrence off in a particularly dark alley.

"Yo, look at that mess," one guy says.

"Yeah.  Doesn't even have the smarts to know that this is our street."

"Got some green, skinny?  You gotta pay the toll to use our street...and you've already used part of it without askin'.  That'll cost ya extra."

They appear unarmed, but there is plenty of room for knives or pistols within their bulky jackets.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 16, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "The Orbit", Peace Park, Downtown, Coast City
> April 15
> 14:55
> 
> The man stops a polite distance from Thomas. "Howdy there," he says pleasantly.  "I'm Arty Hagan, reporter for the Coast City Chronicle.  I am doing a story on how the people of Coast City feel about metahumans.  Mind if I ask you a couple questions?  Everything is completely anonymous, if you like."




Thomas pauses in his stretching and glances over at the reporter, at first glance his instincts told me not to trust this man, but he couldn't pin down the exact reason why. Thomas gets up and dusts himself off.

"Sure specks, why not. But you caught me in my morning routine, so if you want to talk you have to keep up."

Thomas turns and heads towards the small work out area that the city maintains not even bothering to see if the reporter follows, he only pauses to let a women jogger pass by in front of him, he watches her as she continues on down the path.

"Nice." Is all he says as he continues walking. Once he gets to the work out section he will start to down his cool-down exercises, he pauses before he starts to see if the reporter followed.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 16, 2004)

"The Orbit", Peace Park, Downtown, Coast City


The reporter seems game and follows Thomas.  He pulls a heavily worn notepad holder from his back pocket and snaps a pen to the ready.

"Okay," he says as he scribbles something on the notepad.  "Let's start off with a couple easy questions.  First:  What is your occupation?  Second:  Do you personally know any metahumans?  Third:  Have you exhibited any metahuman powers that you are aware of?"

His bright eyes leave the paper and focus on Thomas.  The reporter's expression is neutral, but focused - he seems to be genuinely intent on his work.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 17, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Five guys in their late teens to mid-twenties, each wearing gang colors, cut Lawrence off in a particularly dark alley.
> 
> "Yo, look at that mess," one guy says.
> 
> ...




Lawrence looks nervous. _Not again _ he thinks to himself. "I... I am... sorry. I didn't want... I didn't knew... I have no money, only those cloth. I... don't want to fight... it would give nothing... you don't want to fight me... I... I know what you think... but please... don't harm me... if you want, i'll come back and pay..."

If they ever start a combat, I use my dodge feat against all attacks.


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2004)

*Dr. Steven Faturius (Prof. Fate)*

Rikko's, Northbrook, Coast City 
April 15 
12:13 

Steven was running late . . . again.  It was difficult for him to even travel in public these days - not that he didn't still enjoy - he did.  The diversity of the people in Coast City was something that was different from his former home of Laketown.

Steven had given the first taxi he had gotten to a woman in need - she was late for a doctor's appointment.  He thought it odd to go to the doctor's in a mini-skirt, but he gave her the taxi nevertheless.  Only when a doorman recognized him and whistled for a taxi for him was he able to finally get one - only to keep the taxi waiting for five minutes while giving the doorman some requested advice.



			
				Maggie said:
			
		

> "Steven, darling," she says as she waives him to his seat, "you know how rude it is to keep a lady waiting."




"Hello, Maggie," Steven said smoothly, "you look absolutely stunning.  I apologize deeply for being late - taxis and whatnot, you know."

Steven helped Maggie back into her seat and took one of his own next to her.  "I've heard good things about this restaurant, but haven't yet had the opportunity.  Have you been here before?"

Steven listened with interest, something he had learned and tried to pass on to as many others as he could.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 17, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Okay," he says as he scribbles something on the notepad.  "Let's start off with a couple easy questions.  First:  What is your occupation?  Second:  Do you personally know any metahumans?  Third:  Have you exhibited any metahuman powers that you are aware of?"




Stopping in the middle of a sit-up, Thomas looks up at the reporter. "Those are the easy questions?" He pauses for a moment coming to a decision.

"Fine, at present I am a bouncer, no I don't know if I personally know any metahumans and yes I have exhibited metahuman powers. You got a problem with that?" He says glaring at the reporter.

<intimidate +5>


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 17, 2004)

A dark alley, Downtown, Coast City




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Lawrence looks nervous. _Not again _ he thinks to himself. "I... I am... sorry. I didn't want... I didn't knew... I have no money, only those cloth. I... don't want to fight... it would give nothing... you don't want to fight me... I... I know what you think... but please... don't harm me... if you want, i'll come back and pay..."





"Can you believe this?" one guy says to the others.  "Have you ever seen anything so pathetic?"

"Weak.  Totally."

"I don't think we can count on you to come back later with our money.  Maybe we should just take that jacket of yours...not that it looks to be worth the toll."

"Yeah," says one who seems to be in charge as much as any of the guys.  "I think the jacket would be a good start...unless you can suddenly find that money you forgot you had."


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 17, 2004)

Rikko's, Northbrook, Coast City 




			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Hello, Maggie," Steven said smoothly, "you look absolutely stunning.  I apologize deeply for being late - taxis and whatnot, you know."
> 
> Steven helped Maggie back into her seat and took one of his own next to her.  "I've heard good things about this restaurant, but haven't yet had the opportunity.  Have you been here before?"




Maggie takes her seat.  "Flattery and apologies," she says with a grin.  "You should know by now that neither will work on me.  Of course, you're welcome to keep trying with the flattery."

She flips through the menu, mostly an eclectic mix of African and seafood dishes.  "No, haven't eaten here before, but I've heard good things."

Lunches are ordered and Maggie and Steven exchange more idle chit chat through their meals.  Once both are near complete, Maggie pauses to talk shop.

"Well, I heard back from the publisher," she says.  "They liked the proposal for your book and are keen to get an outline.  Sounds like they're pretty well committed to getting a contract signed in the next month or so.  Can you try to get the outline wrapped up by the end of the month?"

Steve nods affirmitively, chewing the last of his meal.

"I've got one other thing that just came up this morning," she says.  "It's a really short notice deal, but I thought you might be interested due to...well...the nature of the engagement.  Lady by the name of Sandra Poynter from the Coast City Metahuman Rights Foundation called to see if you could fill in as the keynote speaker at a conference tomorrow night.  The topic of the conference is something about dealing with metahumans in the workplace.  Should be lots of business and government leaders attending.

"I guess they'd originally had that public hero from Boston...The Patriot, isn't it?...scheduled to speak, but he had to bail out last minute.  Coast City has no public metahumans who would fit the bill, so she decided to try to find someone local who was charming and positive enough to set a good tone for the conference.  I'm sure she knows nothing about you...meta-wise...and I certainly didn't say anything.

"Like I said, it's short notice, but I also figured it'd be right up your alley," she says, pausing to sip her wine.  "She needs an answer this afternoon.  What'cha think?"


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 17, 2004)

"The Orbit", Peace Park, Downtown, Coast City




			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Fine, at present I am a bouncer, no I don't know if I personally know any metahumans and yes I have exhibited metahuman powers. You got a problem with that?" He says glaring at the reporter.




"Easy there," he says with a sardonic grin, "didn't mean to touch a nerve or anything.  I'll admit, you're the first person I've come across who had metahuman abilities...or was willing to admit it anyway.  Don't worry, though.  I'm not prying into that sort of thing.  Just trying to get a feel for metahumans from the man-on-the-street."

He seems completely unflummoxed by Thomas' glaring stare.

"The next question was supposed to be whether you preferred the term 'metahuman', 'mutant', or something else.  You've already used 'metahuman', so can I take it that is the term you like?

"And along those lines, do you feel that the term 'mutant' carries any negative or derrogatory connotations?"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 17, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Can you believe this?" one guy says to the others.  "Have you ever seen anything so pathetic?"
> 
> "Weak.  Totally."
> 
> ...




"Yeah, I'm pathetic, and don't worth a fight. My jacket, no one would want it, and I'm homeless, so I don't have a penny on me. Let me go..."


----------



## Radiant (Apr 17, 2004)

*Jorgi
April 15
14:40*

Keyhole Apartments, Riverside, Coast City
April 15
14:40

Jorgi smiles thinly then he reads the add.
_Can I do that? Boys I can probably built a pc from a toaster._ 
He takes one last look at his apartment.
_I need a bed. A huge one. And then... ah I guess some posters and that's that then. But hey still time to get some work._ 
He almost stands up to grab the phone but then he just sinks back in his chair with his eyes half closed. Sparks zap through them as he uses his new powers to fuse with is computers. Electricity is his life now and he can almost see it connecting himself with the machines. The phone starts dialing on its own while he grabs a coke and stares out of the window.
"Lifecanbefun!"


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2004)

Rikko's, Northbrook, Coast City 
April 15 
Afternoon 

Steven enjoyed his meal, little of it though there was.  That always seemed to be the case when eating at a fancier restaurant, though he was no longer hungry when he had completed his seafood.

As Maggie explained the keynote speaker opportunity, Steven tried to remember what he knew of Sandra Poynter or the Coast City Metahuman Rights Foundation.  As speaker, he could be present in case the discussion sparked any aggressive outburst against such talks.  Plus, the woman was in need, the original speaker having canceled so late in the game.



			
				Maggie said:
			
		

> "Like I said, it's short notice, but I also figured it'd be right up your alley," she says, pausing to sip her wine.  "She needs an answer this afternoon.  What'cha think?"




"Of course, Maggie," Steven replied almost at once, "I'd be honored to be the keynote speaker.  I suppose formal attire is the dress code.  Can you arrange for a car?  I don't want to deal with taxis . . ."

Steven pulled out his palm pilot, double checking his schedule for the next evening and started adding it to his schedule.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 18, 2004)

A dark alley, Downtown, Coast City




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Yeah, I'm pathetic, and don't worth a fight. My jacket, no one would want it, and I'm homeless, so I don't have a penny on me. Let me go..."





"Dude, my six year old niece has more spine than you."

"What a joke.  I'm not gonna waste my time with this loss."

"Get outta here...back the way you came in.  You'd better be running, too."

Lawrence starts to hurry back out the alley before they have a chance to change their minds.  As he does so, he hears crude laughing.  Moments later, with his preturnatural awareness of his immediate surroundings (blindsight), he "sees" a heavy glass bottle hurling directly for the back of his head.

With his superhuman reflexes, Lawrence will have no trouble dogding the projectile.  How he does so, however, could make some difference.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 18, 2004)

Keyhole Apartments, Riverside, Coast City


Jorgi directly interfaces with his phone, dialing the numbers in his mind and hearing the dial tone without the crude intermediary of an actual receiver set.

After two rings, a male voice answers.  "Jack Springs, Superior Geeks Services, how can I help you?"

"HimynameisJorgiVadislav, I'mcallingaboutthejobposting," he says, replicating his voice in electronic signals through the phone set.

"Whoa there," Jack says.  "Slow down just a notch.  What did you say your name was?"

"Jorgi Vadislav," he says, slowing to an almost painful pace.

"And you're calling about the job?" Jack asks.

"Yeah."

"Well, how about you start by telling me what kind of skills and experience you have," he says.  Jorgi gives him a brief overview, occasionally forgetting to talk slowly.  He makes a point of glossing over the nature of his former employers...the Russian mobsters.

"Sounds like you know your stuff," Jack says, seemingly satisfied.  "I'll have to say that your timing is impeccable.  I needed one employee as of this morning.  Then the feds busted two of my other employees for hacking a DoD site just a couple hours ago.  Now I'm getting desperate.  

"Tell you what.  I've got a job at the Hightower Convention Center tomorrow afternoon through the evening.  Gotta set up some computer and AV equipment for a conference.  Why don't you meet me there around 3'ish?  We'll call it an 'under fire' live interview.  Just tell the folks at the front desk that you're there for the Metahumans@Work conference and they'll point you to the right place.

"Sound good?"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 18, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> With his superhuman reflexes, Lawrence will have no trouble dogding the projectile.  How he does so, however, could make some difference.




Lawrence feel the bottle coming to him, but does nothing to dodge it, he only move to absorb the hit without harms (don't use super-dex to dodge, but use evasion to absorb the hit, HP if damage roll under 6).

_If the gang would have seen me now... how lame I just act... I hates what I have become. I would give anything to become normal again._


----------



## Mimic (Apr 18, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "The Orbit", Peace Park, Downtown, Coast City
> 
> "And along those lines, do you feel that the term 'mutant' carries any negative or derrogatory connotations?"




"Me personally, no. I have been called a lot worse in my day, so being called a mutant wouldn't bug me."  Thomas states as he continues with his cool down work out. "Athough it might bother others."


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 18, 2004)

Rikko's, Northbrook, Coast City 


Steven vaguely recalls having seen Sandra Poynter, perhaps in a local television news interview or the like.  Seemed like a very charismatic go-getter type of person.  The CC Metahuman Rights Foundation is a very new organization that has held a few rallies and protested against mistreatment of a few metahumans.  They don't deal with legal representation - not yet, anyway.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Of course, Maggie," Steven replied almost at once, "I'd be honored to be the keynote speaker.  I suppose formal attire is the dress code.  Can you arrange for a car?  I don't want to deal with taxis . . ."




"Sure thing, dear," she says as she pulls out her own Palm and starts making notes.  "Miss Poynter said that the dinner would begin at 7pm and you'd probably start your speech at 8'ish.  She said that fifteen to twenty minutes in length would be fine.  They have other speakers who are there for more 'topical' speeches, so you have some liberties as long as it's upbeat.  Should be no problem for you.

"Definitely formal attire.  I'll arrange for a car to pick you up at...oh, let's say 6 o'clock?  Is there anything else you'll need?"


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 18, 2004)

"The Orbit", Peace Park, Downtown, Coast City




			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Me personally, no. I have been called a lot worse in my day, so being called a mutant wouldn't bug me."  Thomas states as he continues with his cool down work out. "Athough it might bother others."




The reporter makes some marks in his notepad.

"Next question," he says.  "Do you think it would be appropriate for special laws to be enacted to cover crimes committed with the use of metahuman powers, or should the legal system try to fit such crimes within the current legal framework?"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 18, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "The Orbit", Peace Park, Downtown, Coast City
> 
> "Next question," he says.  "Do you think it would be appropriate for special laws to be enacted to cover crimes committed with the use of metahuman powers, or should the legal system try to fit such crimes within the current legal framework?"




Why should they make special laws just for metahumans, do they make special laws for Chinese people or Mexicians? Making special laws indicates that we are somehow different.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 18, 2004)

"The Orbit", Peace Park, Downtown, Coast City




			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Why should they make special laws just for metahumans, do they make special laws for Chinese people or Mexicians? Making special laws indicates that we are somehow different.




"True," the reporter says.  "Let me try asking it from a different perspective.  Say we have a metahuman who bursts into flame when under intense stress.  Say she spontaneously bursts into flame at her place of work and the building burns to the ground.

"Should she be charged with arson, because she was aware of her condition and the threat it posed?  Or, should special laws be in place to take such a metahuman condition or power under consideration?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2004)

Rikko's, Northbrook, Coast City 



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Definitely formal attire.  I'll arrange for a car to pick you up at...oh, let's say 6 o'clock?  Is there anything else you'll need?"




"That sounds great, Maggie," Steven replied.  He thought for a moment or two, in response to her question.  "I suppose just a summary of what the other speakers are going to discuss - I don't want to step on any toes up there on the podium.  Likewise, I'll probably go with the 'everyone in society should use their skills to the best of their ability' speech, with a couple of bits from the speech in January."

Steven thought for a few seconds, covering it by taking a final sip of his wine, then said,  "Also, I suppose we should post the event on my website, and I suppose I should arrange to keep my 'other suit' somewhat close.  Is the event indoor or outdoor?  That's all I can think of."


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 18, 2004)

A dark alley, Downtown, Coast City


Lawrence "sees" the bottle coming, end over end, straight for the back of his head.  Rather than perform a seemingly impossible dodge, he pitches his head forward with the impact to lessen the blow.  It still stings and will leave a small bruise, but there is no cut and the bottle fails to break.

Lawrence escapes onto a busier street with only the catcalls of the thugs pursuing him.

Twenty minutes later, sneaking through dark streets in a more circuitous route, he finally hooks up with Gus.  The elderly homeless man looks up at the young man's approach.  A pair of street cats scurry off behind a dumpster.

"Rough day at the office?" Gus asks with equal parts concern and good humor.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 18, 2004)

Rikko's, Northbrook, Coast City 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "That sounds great, Maggie," Steven replied.  He thought for a moment or two, in response to her question.  "I suppose just a summary of what the other speakers are going to discuss - I don't want to step on any toes up there on the podium.  Likewise, I'll probably go with the 'everyone in society should use their skills to the best of their ability' speech, with a couple of bits from the speech in January."
> 
> Steven thought for a few seconds, covering it by taking a final sip of his wine, then said,  "Also, I suppose we should post the event on my website, and I suppose I should arrange to keep my 'other suit' somewhat close.  Is the event indoor or outdoor?  That's all I can think of."




"The 'other suit', eh?" she says with a teasing twinkle in her eye.  "Expecting excitement from this crowd of suits and stiffs?  Anyway, I'll arrange for the your driver to wait through the evening in the parking lot below the convention center.  You can pack it in the trunk if you like."

She scribbles some more notes in her Palm.  "Okay, I'll check on the other speech topics and email that list to you by this evening.  I'll also have Chuck post the details of the engagement on your website.  The event is at the Hightower Convention Center - all indoors, I'm sure, so you won't need a coat."

Maggie signs the bill and tucks the receipt in her purse.  As this is a working lunch, the bill will inevitably return to Steven in an expense report some day.

"Okay," she says, standing.  "Nice to have lunch with you.  I'll drop any last minute details in an email tonight.  As always, just call my cell if you have any questions."

She gives Steven another quick phantom kiss on the cheek and heads for the door with purpose.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 18, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Rough day at the office?" Gus asks with equal parts concern and good humor.




Scratiching his head "Yeah, I think I have another _gift_. It seems I attract gangs members. I played the weak and pathetic guy. I didn't want to fight. I was scared to transform again more than them. I have falled so low just because I don't want to use my mutations."

Lawrence sits down and he seems really not in a good mood, feeling a bit depress.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 18, 2004)

Street corner, Downtown, Coast City


Gus squats down next to Lawrence.  A rat crawls out from within his coat and Gus strokes its head absently.

"I've heard it said that 'a life lived in fear is a life half lived'," he says.  "I think there's some truth in that.  After coming home from 'Nam, I was okay for a while, but the things I'd experienced over there kept coming back to haunt me.  I never learned how to deal with that fear, and I lost myself in it.  And here I am today."  He grins.

"I think I've gained some perspective now with age," he continues.  "Either that or I'm going crazy and can't tell the difference.  You...well, you're still young.  If I can give you any bit of advice, it's that you learn to confront your fears head on.  Don't hide and don't deny.  I won't tell you that you shouldn't be afraid of some things...that's silly.  Just that you can't let your fears define you."

Gus whispers something to the rat and it scurries off down the street.

"You've been changed and it's part of who you are now.  You can choose to live in fear of that, or embrace and come to terms with it."

Gus pauses and his gaze follows after the rat, which has disappeared around a corner.  "Enough of the philosophical mumbo-jumbo," he says.  "We should know where dinner is served shortly."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 18, 2004)

"Yeah, you may be right... but I don't control perfectly those powers. I woke up with spiders in my beds for months, I transform into that creepy swarm of spiders no more than two weeks ago and I didn't know how or why it happen. I left that guy lifeless. The only reason why I think I didn't kill him is I didn't see anything in the newspaper. I just don't want to harm someone I care of. What would happen if I transform in the middle of the night, while I am sleeping with Jennifer... That's what scared me most.

Well, let's find a good meal, I need to think of something else. And maybe tommorow, I would see more clear in that."


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> She gives Steven another quick phantom kiss on the cheek and heads for the door with purpose.




Steven enjoyed his lunch with Maggie . . . he always did.  He also enjoyed watching her leave, admiring her for how well she took care of herself . . . and how she seemed to draw the eyes of others as she passed through a room.

He looked around at those in the restaurant, to make certain there was no trouble, but also to say hello to anyone he may have not seen earlier when he arrived.  Steven, then left an additional tip on the table, and made his way from the restaurant.  He was planning on a short walk to help disgest his lunch, then back to his suite to work on his speech.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 18, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "The Orbit", Peace Park, Downtown, Coast City
> 
> "True," the reporter says.  "Let me try asking it from a different perspective.  Say we have a metahuman who bursts into flame when under intense stress.  Say she spontaneously bursts into flame at her place of work and the building burns to the ground.
> 
> "Should she be charged with arson, because she was aware of her condition and the threat it posed?  Or, should special laws be in place to take such a metahuman condition or power under consideration?"




If a kid is playing with matches and he burns the house down do they charge him with arson? Although if she knew what she could do and did nothing to prevent it, she should be charged with some sort of endagerment. I don't think special laws are required at all. We should be all treated equal under the law.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 18, 2004)

*Jorgi*

_"Sureassure,I'myourman.Bethereandgetthatstuffdoneforyouinnotime."_
Again he forces himself to slow down.
_"And I'm the best, they'd never catch me."_ 
After that he thinks about what to do in the meantime. Wasting time is so not his thing. First a shower then some semi-fresh clothes. Before he's finishes with that he allready thought of another tweak he could try on his comp. But at least he lets the digital clock flash right in his eyes to be riminded then he has to leave. Almost without thinking about it he sends a note to have a taxi ready at the right time.
_"Needtogetsomewheelssoon."_


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 19, 2004)

"The Orbit", Peace Park, Downtown, Coast City
April 15
15:02



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> If a kid is playing with matches and he burns the house down do they charge him with arson? Although if she knew what she could do and did nothing to prevent it, she should be charged with some sort of endagerment. I don't think special laws are required at all. We should be all treated equal under the law.




The reporter makes a few scribbles in his notepad, then flips the cover shut.

"Well," he says, "thank you for your time and candor.  Like I said, this is just for a story on how the people of the city feel about certain metahuman issues, particularly in light of some of the new laws being proposed.  The story will probably run in a couple days, if you're at all interested."

The reporter turns to leave, then pauses.  He flips out a business card and offers it to Thomas.  "I've been assigned to the Chronicle's metahuman beat.  If you ever have any inside tips, I'd be very grateful.  And don't worry about discretion...I'd protect the identity of my sources to my last dying breath."


********************

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
14:55

Jorgi's cab pulls up to the Hightower Convention Center just a few minutes before he is scheduled to meet up with his potential new boss.  The Hightower seems to be a pretty classy affair and a uniformed doorman opens his cab door for him.  The doorman gives a brief distressed look at Jorgi when he feels the powerful static aura surrounding the young metahuman, but his professionalism kicks back in and the look is replaced with a polite nod.

One cab fare and two tips later, Jorgi reaches the front desk.

"HithereI'mheretodosomeworkfortheMetahumans@Workconferencecouldyoupleasepointmeintherightdirection?" he says.

The clerk blinks twice, hard.  She seems to finally decipher what Jorgi was asking.  "The Metahumans@Work conference will be having their opening dinner tonight in the ballroom.  It's on the third floor.  You can take one of those elevators over there, or the stairs right next to them."

Jorgi follows her directions and briefly thinks about riding the elevator, just to use his powers.  Neither is on the main floor, however, so he just hikes up the two flights of stairs.  The ballroom is easy to find and occupies much of this level.  There are signs for the conference as well as several dozen people doing assorted prep work.

He pokes his head into the ballroom proper.  It is a large and classy affair with seating for several hundred at circular tables.  The staff is busy setting the tables for dinner.  At the far end of the room is a stage and podium with projection screens behind.  Jorgi spots a guy hauling a large box with dozens of cables dangling from it up toward the stage...most likely his contact from Superior Geeks Services.


*******************

The Centurian, Parkside, Coast City
April 16
17:58

From his small porch overlooking Peace Park, Dr. Steven Faturius watches the sun set over the city's skyline.  The spring evening is already feeling brisk, particularly in the stiff breeze ten floors up, but he is comfortable in his tux.

The ringing of the phone pulls him back inside.  The doorman informs him that his car is ready.

Downstairs, a black sedan waits at the curb before a backdrop of rush hour traffic circling Peace Park's "Orbit".  The doorman makes note of the large bag Steven is carrying and has the driver pop the trunk before the doctor even reaches the car.  

"Have a nice evening, Dr. Faturius," the doorman says with a smile as he closes the trunk and opens the back door.

Inside the back seat is a pleasant surprise.  Maggie, in a slinky formal gown of red and black with her hair done up, gives Steven a warm smile.  

"Hope you don't mind if I tag along, dear," she says.  "I'd hate for you to get bored surrounded by nothing but important city leaders all night."  Since becoming Faturius' agent, Maggie occasionally attends his appearances - though she rarely tells him when she will be coming along and never until the last possible moment.  "Well, don't just stand there, get in!"


*****************

A quiet street corner, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:05

Lawrence had spent another day both wandering and half-heartedly looking for work opportunities.  Much of the time had been spent pondering the words of advice Gus had given him the previous evening.  He wondered if embracing his metahuman abilities might bring him a better degree of control over them.  Perhaps Gus was right, that it was possible to live with the changes by dealing with them.

In better spirits, Lawrence returns to the regular spot where he had met Gus to find dinner each night for the last week.  The old man is nowhere to be seen.  An hour passes and already it is past the time when the bakery would be passing out the day-old breads.  Lawrence becomes anxious - he has grown fond of the homeless man for his generosity and kindness.

A cat runs up to Lawrence and stands in front of him.  It meows loudly and intently.  Another cat runs up beside him, along with a small skinny dog.  Each meows, hisses, and barks until they are sure they have Lawrence's attention.  More cats and even a couple rats join the others.  As a pack, they run down the street a short distance, turning and looking back at Lawrence expectantly.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 19, 2004)

*Jorgi*

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
14:55

He smiles then he sees the whole ruckus. he loves busy people, in fact he likes any kind of activity but somehow the air around people preparing an event is almost charged with energy. He doesn't exactly fit in but his clothes are reasonable clean and all in classy black. He never got why people wore other collous. Ever tried eating spagethi in a white shirt while in a hurry? And of course he is allways in a hurry.
He jogs over to  the guy with the cables and, still smiling in his good mood.
"Hethere,I'mJorgi.theguyonthephonetoldmetocomehere. Whateveryou'r probis,I'llfixit."
He takes a look in the box.
"Nicestuff.Sowhat'chawanametobuildwithit?"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 19, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "The Orbit", Peace Park, Downtown, Coast City
> 
> The reporter turns to leave, then pauses.  He flips out a business card and offers it to Thomas.  "I've been assigned to the Chronicle's metahuman beat.  If you ever have any inside tips, I'd be very grateful.  And don't worry about discretion...I'd protect the identity of my sources to my last dying breath."




With a shrug he takes the business card. "Don't know what you expect to learn from me, like I told you, I'm just a bouncer."

Thomas will finish his cool down workout and if there is no one else of interest around <ooc: that would be women> he will wander to a bar and grab a beer.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 20, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> A cat runs up to Lawrence and stands in front of him.  It meows loudly and intently.  Another cat runs up beside him, along with a small skinny dog.  Each meows, hisses, and barks until they are sure they have Lawrence's attention.  More cats and even a couple rats join the others.  As a pack, they run down the street a short distance, turning and looking back at Lawrence expectantly.




_If someone would have told me I would listen a cat one year ago, I would have said he is a fool... I hope nothing has happen to Gus._

Lawrence stand up and start to follow the cats.


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2004)

The Centurian, Parkside, Coast City
April 16
17:58

Steven Faturius spent most of the time after his lunch with Maggie working on the particulars of his speech.  He reviewed the outlines of the other speakers and found some points that he could make that would accentuate their speeches.  

He went to a benefit that evening, but retired early, declining several opportunities to party late into the night.  Steven wasn’t much of a partier . . . at least at the Coast City club scene.  The bad possibilities far outweighed the good possibilities during late night activities – especially for celebrities and near-celebrities like himself.

The following day, Steven worked on his outline for his book and had one phone interview . . . a quiet day for him.  He had thoughts of perhaps flying over the city tonite as Professor Fate – though that depended on how the speaking engagement went.  These thoughts occupied him until reaching the limo and looking inside . . . then all thoughts disappeared from his mind.



			
				Maggie said:
			
		

> "Hope you don't mind if I tag along, dear," she says.  "I'd hate for you to get bored surrounded by nothing but important city leaders all night . . . Well, don't just stand there, get in!"




“Stunned by your beauty, Maggie . . . left me speechless . . . not good considering where we're going tonight,” Steven said as he entered the limo, sitting next to her.  He looked at the gown, then at his tux with his red bow tie . . . they had matched.  Steven smiled, he hadn’t thought of bringing a date to the speech since it was such short notice . . . and he _had _ worried about it becoming too stuffy.

“No fear of the evening going slowly with you there, Maggie,” Steven said, still smiling, “I’m glad you were able to be here tonight.”

He spent the next few minutes in small talk, complimenting her hair and gown – as well as talking over what he had planned to say at the engagement.  He wanted her input.  Steven could handle large engagements with a diverse group.  This was different, and he wanted to be well prepared for anything.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 20, 2004)

Moose's Pub, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:07

Thomas had finished the previous day's workout uneventfully...and unsuccessfully (in the lady department, that is).  Today had brought another afternoon of jogging, this time without nosey reporters, and again no ladies.

The Moose's Pub, where he had been hired on as a bouncer a couple months back, is an unobtrusive affair on the south fringe of the downtown area.  Just a block to the north is the Hightower Convention Center and a couple other hotels.  To the south, one of the more dangerous neighborhoods in the city.  Moose's rarely has live music, occasionally shows a sporting game or two on the tv, and is generally overlooked by the local thugs and mob.  Customers tend to be a mix of locals looking for a quiet place and convention goers looking for a drink away from the hotel bars.

Thomas has rarely been called upon to escort unruly patrons out of the bar.  When someone needs to be removed, one look at Thomas' bulky frame is generally all it takes.  Most nights, he just watches over the place and hauls up bottles and kegs from the basement.

Galen, the owner, calls Thomas over to the bar.  It is a particularly quiet night, with the half dozen patrons watching a hockey playoff game on one of the televisions.

"Could you take these empties downstairs?" Galen asks, pointing to a pair of kegs.  Thomas nods and hoists them with little effort.  Behind the bar is a narrow hallway that leads to an even narrower stairway down into the dark cellar.  He places the empties with the others for pickup by the distributor.

On his way back up, as he passes the door that leads to the alley out back, he hears the distinct rapport of small arms fire.  After years in the military, he'd recognize it anywhere.  It sounds distressingly close, though over the noise of the game those inside the bar likely can't hear it.

***************

A dark street, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:07

Lawrence hurries after the growing pack of street animals.  The few pedestrians brave enough to be out in this neighborhood after dark jump clear of their path.

The animals turn off the secondary road and into a dark alley.  Just as Lawrence turns the corner to follow, several gunshots echo out from somewhere up ahead.  He jumps aside, but soon realizes that the shots were not coming his direction.  Peeking around the corner, he can see that the alley is empty aside from a few dumpsters and the now-scattering animals.  About a hundred feet ahead, the alley abruptly turns left.

****************

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
15:05

The guy drops the box of AV gear on the table and looks up at Jorgi.

"What's that?" he says.  "Oh, hey, you must be Jorgi.  I'm Jack Springs.  Nice to meet ya."

He offers his hand and Jorgi takes it.  A stiff static shock passes between the two and Jack gives a gasp of surprise.  To his credit, though, he maintains the handshake.

"Quite a handshake you got there," he says with a smile.  "Metahuman, perhaps?  Hey, that's cool with me as long as it doesn't short any of my gear."

Jack shows Jorgi what kind of equipment he has along and where he will need it set up.  In spite of a ten year age difference and vastly difference cultural backgrounds, the two are practically kindred spirits.  They talk "techie" like Shakespearian professors.  Inside an hour Jorgi already feels comfortable demonstrating some of his interface powers to Jack, who is insanely envious.

The projectors, teleprompters, and computer control system is set up nearly two hours earlier than Jack had estimated.

"Well," Jack says, "I think I'm going to have to hire you.  I'm thinking that you'll probably command a little higher starting salary than I usually pay.  Let's go grab some dinner and talk details, then get back here to run the show for the evening."

**************

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
18:22

The ride to the Hightower is a relatively short one.  Maggie takes Steven's compliments with good grace, insisting that he's being too kind.  As they pull up to the Hightower's front entrance, the driver rolls down the divider.

"Sir, take this," the driver says.  He hands back a business card.  "It has my cell number on it.  If you need anything, just buzz me and I'll let you know where I parked, or I'll arrange to pick you up out front."

Outside the limo, Steven takes Maggie's hand and leads her into the Hightower.  There are several small groupings of men and women equally well dressed, idly chatting away the time until dinner.

Maggie leans her head closer to Steven.  "Most of the folks here will be corporate upper management types and lackeys from government agencies.  I know some of them, but not many.  That gentleman over there is Werner Schwartzeit, CEO of Aztechnologies.  I did a job for him about ten years ago, though I haven't spoken with him for some time."

As if on cue, Schwartzeit turns and spots Maggie.  "Well, well," he says with a grin as he walks up kiss her hand politely.  Schwartzeit is a tall man in his early fifties, fit and with dark eyes.  "Ms. Sommers.  A pleasure to see you again.  It has been too long."

"Mr. Schwartzeit," she says in a chipper voice, "it's good to see you as well.  May I introduce Doctor Steven Faturius, motivator and all-American classy gentleman?"

Schwartzeit gives Steven a firm handshake.  "A pleasure, doctor," he says.  "I've heard of your work.  Perhaps I'll have to see about bringing you down to give my troops a pep talk sometime."

Maggie allows the small talk to go only for a minute, then cuts in.  "Good to see you again, Mr. Schwartzeit, but we really need to be moving along.  Steven here is the keynote speaker and we still have to check in with the coordinator of tonight's event."

"Please, don't let me hold you up," he says.  "I look forward to hearing you speak, doctor."  With another handshake, the CEO wanders off toward another group.

"Come on," Maggie says, taking Steven's hand.  "The ballroom is upstairs.  We should really try to find Miss Poynter before showtime."


----------



## Radiant (Apr 20, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
15:05

"Don'tworry,Inevershortoutstuff.Machinesjustloveme."
He dives into the work like crazy. It doesn't really interest him what it is for as long as it works. Then all is set up he jumps at the offer to get some food. Normally he prefers to eat alone and on the run but it is not as if he knows too many people here and the ones who can match his technobable are rare enough.
"Oh yeah,I burn through energy like crazy.Eatingisgood."
As usuall he forgots to keep it slow after a few words.
"Youknowagoodplacearoundhere?"


----------



## Velmont (Apr 20, 2004)

A dark street, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:07

_Gus, in what have you put yourself?_

Lawrence continue to run and slow down just before the corner. Quietly and disceetly, he takes his head out of the corner to see what is happening, to looks where are coming the gunshot.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 20, 2004)

Moose's Pub, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:07

Thomas frowns slightly as he hears the small arms fire. _"Close by,"_ he thinks to himself, _"probably just some punk kids who think they are men because they have some weapons."_ He continues up the flight of stairs. _"Guess I should go check it out, don't want the bar shoot up."_

"Hey boss man, heard something coming from the alley. I'm going to go check it out. I shouldn't be gone long, just a quick recon sweep." Once Thomas has informed Galen he will head back down and enter the alley, he will pause a moment to give his eyes time to adjust and to assume his alternate form. Once that is done he will head toward the gun fire.


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2004)

*Dr. Steven Faturius (Professor Fate)*

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
18:22



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Sir, take this," the driver says.  He hands back a business card.  "It has my cell number on it.  If you need anything, just buzz me and I'll let you know where I parked, or I'll arrange to pick you up out front."




As Steven escorted Maggie out of the limo, Steven thought, _’I’m going to have to consider putting a driver onto my payroll and into my confidence . . . it would be nice to have my bag closer at hand.  Ahhh, the perils of a secret identity._

When Steven was introduced to Werner Schwartzeit, CEO of Aztechnologies, he tried to remember if he knew anything about either of them.  Specifically, he looked for any symbols that the Company used.  When Maggie said their goodbyes, Steven gave Werner one of his business cards, hoping to get one of his as well.



			
				Maggie said:
			
		

> "Come on," Maggie says, taking Steven's hand.  "The ballroom is upstairs.  We should really try to find Miss Poynter before show time."




Steven enjoyed holding Maggie’s hand, and played the perfect gentleman.  He also looked over the crowd to see if he recognized anyone, then looked for organizer as well.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 21, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
18:43

Jack and Jorgi are just returning to the Hightower from dinner.  Over some tasty hot deli subs, they had chatted away a couple hours about all things techie.  Jack finally got around to making Jorgi a job offer for $60k a year starting, with flexibility to adjust that based on performance.  Jack said he'd have to wait until Monday to get a formal written offer ready (to keep his accountant happy), so Jorgi has a few days to think on it.

The two serreptitiously work their way through the well-dressed guests of the conference who are mingling outside the ballroom.  Several give Jorgi a wary look when his static field passes by.

"Well, we've got two jobs to cover tonight," Jack says.  "One of us has to sit in the back of the room and run the AV programs.  The other gets to sit behind the stage and just be on standby to fix any of the gear should there be a glitch mid-stream.  Have a preference?"

****************

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
18:48

(Steven is not familiar with Werner Schwartzeit.  He does know a little about Aztechnologies.  The name actually comes from A-to-Z Technologies, representing their breadth of products and interests in all things technological.  They have interests in biotechnology, electronics, materials, and high-end applications based on research in these areas.  The company logo is a stylized 'AZ'.  Werner happily exchanges business cards.)

Steven and Maggie find the ballroom area already crowded as people migrate that way with dinner about to be served.  Maggie navigates through to the reception desk just outside the ballroom.  Two young adults - one of whom has pebbly blue skin, clearly marking him as a metahuman - are handing out conference packages.  Behind them, a young woman is zipping around,  answering questions and welcoming guests.  Her nametag identifies her as Sandra Poynter. 

Sandra looks slightly underdressed next to most of the guests, though she still looks radiant.  Her smile and warm words for each person make her seem instantly accessible.

Maggie finally manages to flag down her attention.  "Miss Poynter?" she says.  "I'm Maggie Sommers and this is Dr. Faturius."

"Ah, Ms. Sommers," Sandra says, shaking her hand.  "It's so good to finally meet you after all the chatting on the phone since yesterday."

She turns to Steven and grabs his hand with both of hers.  "And Dr. Faturius, I'm absolutely thrilled and eternally grateful to see you here.  It's been a mess since the Patriot cancelled on us and I'm can't express how happy we are that you could fill in on such short notice.

"Hey, we should get you to your seats," she says, leading them toward the ballroom.  "There are seats set aside for you both up near the front.  Is there anything at all you need from me before the speech?"

***************

The dark alley behind Moose's Pub, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:08

Thomas wills his metahuman transformation to occur - his skin almost instantly takes on the appearance and hardness of solid granite.  By the time he opens the door to the alley, the gunfire has stopped.  To his right, the alley empties out into the street that the Moose fronts on.  To his left, the alley continues back into darkness and takes a sharp left.  Aside from a couple dumpsters, the alley in the immediate vicinity is empty.

Thomas steps out and allows the door to close most of the way shut behind him.  He suspects that the gunfire was coming from around the corner to the left.  A sudden crashing of glass from that direction suggests that something is indeed happening over there.  He deliberately starts walking that direction, confident that his metahuman form should protect him from almost anything.

Lawrence, meanwhile, hears the crash of glass.  He pokes his head back around the corner and sees a man walking down the alley toward the turn.  Lawrence is certain the guy wasn't there a moment ago.  Though it is quite dark, there is something about the man's appearance that doesn't seem natural.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 21, 2004)

_Gus, where are you?_

Lawrence will follow the man, but will try to not be detected by him.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 21, 2004)

*Jorgi*

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
18:43

Jorgi finally found an advantage of eating in company. If you take the time to talk between bites you don't get so fast that you make a mess out of your clothes while eating. Of course you have to find a carefull balance between the two...
"Taken.Goodwork,goodcompanyandit'sevenlegal."
He stops at that, realizing that he might have talked too much...again.
After they reach the convention cennter he gives Jack a thumbs up and doublecheks the setup.
"I'lltakethefront.I'mgoodatimprovising.
An'maybeIcanfixsomeproblemsuptherewithouthavingtorunaround."
He smiles amused.
"Can'thavethehighandmightyseeushavingproblemsIguess
Plus,I'mnogoodatsittingstillandplayingnannyforaprogramm."


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2004)

_Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
18:48_



			
				Sandra Poynter said:
			
		

> "And Dr. Faturius, I'm absolutely thrilled and eternally grateful to see you here.  It's been a mess since the Patriot cancelled on us and I'm can't express how happy we are that you could fill in on such short notice.




Steven enjoyed the warmth of her hands in his, and her heartfelt thanks.  He replied, “Always happy to help for a good cause, Ms. Poynter.  Looks like you’re going to have quite a gathering here tonight.”  

Briefly Steven wondered why she was so involved in this project – probably either a meta-human or knows someone who is.  He knew that he could find out, but that would be a very nice thing to do – unless it was necessary.  So he decided he would do the easy thing and just ask . . . 

“So, Ms. Poynter, how did you become involved with this Foundation?” Steven asked casually and warmly.



			
				Sandra Poynter said:
			
		

> "Hey, we should get you to your seats," she says, leading them toward the ballroom.  "There are seats set aside for you both up near the front.  Is there anything at all you need from me before the speech?"




Steven reviewed his approach to podium from his seat asked for the queues in the  introduction to his keynote speech.  He also asked about where he should exit the stage and whether he could return to his seat for the remainder of the conference.  “Nothing else comes to mind, and I’m certain that you have enough things to do without having to hold my hand,” he finished.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 21, 2004)

Thomas will continue to investigate the noise.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 22, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
18:44

"That's fine," Jack says.  "I'm used to running these shows and I probably shouldn't throw you into the fire with something this big.  I'll show you were you can sit back behind the stage."

He rummages through a box under his computer station in the back corner of the ballroom and produces a pair of hands-free walkie talkies.

"We can use these to chat and communicate if there's a problem," he says, offering one to Jorgi.

****************

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
18:50



			
				Dr. Steven Faturius said:
			
		

> “So, Ms. Poynter, how did you become involved with this Foundation?” Steven asked casually and warmly."




The smile slides from her face, though she doesn't look upset at the question...more troubled, or sad.

"About a month after the first curtains passed, my friend and I were out clubbing one night.  She had confessed to me that she had been changed by the curtains, but she had not felt comfortable enough to elaborate further at the time.  I was patient and understanding...or as best as I could not knowing exactly what she was going through.

"Anyway, that night at the club, a drunk guy was harassing her something bad.  She finally tried to push her way past him and he grabbed her.  I think she must have snapped, because she literally turned into a tiger on the middle of the dance floor."

Sandra pauses for a second, as if holding back her own emotions.

"She never even attacked the guy, but he pulled a pistol and emptied the entire thing into her.  Her body returned to normal, but by then she was already dead.  The guy got off for the killing on grounds of self-defense or some such nonsense.  Only got a slap on the wrist for carrying a concealed gun.

"I decided to do something to honor her memory, rather than suffer in silent misery.  So, I founded this organization in the hopes that it will make things better for metahumans and their acceptance as a natural part of the world now.

"That's the short version, anyway.  There's more, but this isn't the time or place for it."

She stops at a table near the stage.  "This is where you'll be sitting.  I'll let you know when you're up to speak.  Again, thank you so much for coming.  I'm sure you'll be great."

Her smile has returned, though it looks a little more forced.  She gives Steven a wink and heads off to deal with the next little issue.

**************

The dark alley behind Moose's Pub, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:09

Thomas moves quickly down the alley, his footsteps largely drowned out by the sound of nearby traffic.  He is completely unaware of Lawrence shadowing him a couple dozen feet behind.

Thomas pokes his head around the corner and in the darkness he can just make out half a dozen men - most in suits - standing around a junker car.  Several have pistols in hand.  There also appears to be a man on the hood of the car, though from this angle Thomas cannot clearly see this person.  One of the suited men is holding a pistol to the head of the guy on the car.

(Both Thomas and Lawrence can hear this.)

A shakey voice cries out, gasping with great difficulty, "I told you...I don't know what you're talking about."

"Okay old man," a deep, chain smoking voice says, "one last chance to tell us what you did with that bag.  Don't tell us, and this next bullet becomes one with your head."


----------



## Radiant (Apr 22, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
18:44

"Therewon`tbeaproblem."
jorgi takes the thing anyway even if he doesn`t have a use for it.
"SoshowmethewholefromwhichIcanseetheshow.Saywhat`sthiswholethingabout?"
He isn`t really interested in what they set all this up for as long as it works. He would never get why people would want such usefull technicall support for their totalyl uselss speeches and parties. But hey, here got paid and it was fun.


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
18:50

Steven was slightly taken aback from Sandra’s story.  Concern and support crossed over his face.  Steven comforted her and inwardly seethed at not being there to help . . . even back then. _’A murdered had gotten off, simply because the person he killed was different,’_ Steven thought.

“I’ll do the best I can to help,” Steven offered simply.  He smiled and returned the wink as she departed.  Something danced at the edge of his thoughts, he was certainly curious . . . almost like a piece of a puzzle was missing. 

Steven leaned close to Maggie and quietly said, “That was certainly a bit heavier than I expected.”


----------



## Velmont (Apr 22, 2004)

_Gus, in what trouble are you?_



			
				Gus said:
			
		

> "I've heard it said that 'a life lived in fear is a life half lived',"
> 
> "You've been changed and it's part of who you are now.  You can choose to live in fear of that, or embrace and come to terms with it."




Those words are coming back in Lawrence head.

_I only hope you're right Gus_

Lawrence start to walk silently, no more hiding from the man who seems to spy the others. When Lawrence can finally see the scene, he looks and try to spot Gus.

OOC: If Lawrence spots Gus, continue to read:

"And if you put a bullet in his head, you can forget your bag completly. Looks at him, he is a poor old man who have no clue of what you are talking about. Release him, it is me who have what you seek."


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 22, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Lawrence start to walk silently, no more hiding from the man who seems to spy the others. When Lawrence can finally see the scene, he looks and try to spot Gus.
> 
> OOC: If Lawrence spots Gus, continue to read:
> 
> "And if you put a bullet in his head, you can forget your bag completly. Looks at him, he is a poor old man who have no clue of what you are talking about. Release him, it is me who have what you seek."




Lawrence walks up so quietly that the other "spy" completely fails to notice him.  He takes in the scene and is fairly certain that the man on the hood of the car is Gus based on his clothing.  Gus's, however, is facing the opposite direction.

When Lawrence speaks out to the men surrounding Gus, Thomas snaps his head around in surprise.  Out of the corner of his eye, Lawrence notices what it is about the guy that seemed odd - his flesh appears to be smooth granite.

Three guns turn Lawrence's direction and the man holding his pistol to Gus's head looks his way.  "Who the hell are you?  If you got something to contribute, get over here where we can see you."

Thomas - with only part of your head poked around the corner, you aren't sure that the men have seen you yet.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 23, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "And if you put a bullet in his head, you can forget your bag completly. Looks at him, he is a poor old man who have no clue of what you are talking about. Release him, it is me who have what you seek."




_What the hell? No wonder sarge never put me on sentry duty._ Thomas thinks to himself when the other person starts talking

Thomas quickly pulls his head back hoping that he hasn't been spotted yet. Well this guy either has a pair of brass ones or he knows he can't be hurt by small arms fire, so maybe I can get around them while he has them distracted.

Thomas will look up and estimate how far the top of the building is, he will them leap up to the top of the building

<powers: leap or superleap -which ever is approriate>


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 23, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Thomas will look up and estimate how far the top of the building is, he will them leap up to the top of the building
> 
> <powers: leap or superleap -which ever is approriate>




The buildings on this block are 4-5 stories high.  (ooc - don't have my book handy, but I'm quite certain that's no problem with your Leap/super leap +8)

Thomas steps back to get an angle, crouches, and lauches himself straight up, landing gently on the roof.  He moves quickly along the edge to get around behind the suited thugs.  Peeking over, it seems that their attention is still focused on the new-comer.  


-----------

(ooc - will update the others later tonight.  I may be updating Velmont/Mimic's encounter a bit more frequently to get the story timelines matched better.  Not to imply that something might happen at the conference or anything.  *cough*)


----------



## Velmont (Apr 23, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Three guns turn Lawrence's direction and the man holding his pistol to Gus's head looks his way.  "Who the hell are you?  If you got something to contribute, get over here where we can see you."




"I am the thorn you have in your feet right now. First, I want to see him. I want to be sure he is alive. Simple business rules, a trade needs to interest both side. You want your things back, I don't want that poor man to pay for what I have done. Show me his face and we will discuss."

OOC: If they show me Gus, I will slowly start to walk in there direction.

Note for Thomas leaping. A floor is about 10 feet high, so you can leap 1 floor high per 2 point in a half action and 1 floor per point per action. If you are super-leaping, that make 512 floors. Do you know any building with 512 florrs?


----------



## Mimic (Apr 24, 2004)

Thomas will continue to watch the men, as soon as the man stops pointing the gun at the man on the car (or if he shoots him), Thomas will leap off the roof into their midst, (hopefully surprising them.) He will then attack.

<ooc: tactician he is not   >


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 24, 2004)

The dark alley behind Moose's Pub, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:09



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "I am the thorn you have in your feet right now. First, I want to see him. I want to be sure he is alive. Simple business rules, a trade needs to interest both side. You want your things back, I don't want that poor man to pay for what I have done. Show me his face and we will discuss."




"This ain't exactly business, kid," the guy nearest Gus says.  "Stealing from us isn't too bright, and it leaves only one side with any 'trade' rights."

He grabs Gus by the shirt and roughly drags him off the hood of the car.  Gus crumples on the ground with a cry of pain.  It appears that he may have already been shot in the leg.  He glances up at Lawrence, agony written across his face, and briefly nods his head as if to tell him to back off.

"Got a good look at his face yet?" the guy says, waiving his pistol about lazily.  "Our trade - give me back my bag, with all its contents, right now or I put a bullet in the back of his head.  No negotiations."

Thomas/Granite is watching the events transpire from above.  The thugs are keeping watch along the alley, but not up at the roof.  With the old man on the ground, the leader of the group doesn't seem to keep his pistol facing any particular direction.  

Taking it as an opening, Granite leaps down, landing directly behind the leader.  The pavement cruches loudly under his weight and stone-hardened flesh.  He hurls his fist at the leader, but it fails to connect when the intended target spins around in shock.  (Roll 3+7+1=11, miss flat-footed)

Lawrence is caught somewhat by surprise - that the mysterious metahuman appears to be on his side - but not nearly as shocked by the attack as the thugs are.

Initiatives:
Granite (15)
Lawrence (11)
Thugs (10)

You'll both still have you opponents flat-footed, so Granite will get his Suprise Strike if he connects.  Lawrence is about 30' from the leader, 40' or so to the others.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 24, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
18:44



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "SoshowmethewholefromwhichIcanseetheshow.Saywhat`sthiswholethingabout?"
> He isn`t really interested in what they set all this up for as long as it works. He would never get why people would want such usefull technicall support for their totalyl uselss speeches and parties. But hey, here got paid and it was fun.




Jack is still getting the hang of deciphering Jorgi's speed talking and it takes a moment to respond.

"Well, the conference is called Metahumans@Work," he says.  "Kinda cheesy, if you ask me.  Anyway, I guess it's a bunch of business and government types getting together to discuss the new issues presented by metahumans, mostly in terms of how it impacts the workplace.  Tonight is just a kick-off dinner with some speeches.  Tomorrow, throughout the day, there's a number of smaller workshops and other speakers."

Jack indicates that Jorgi should take his spot now that dinner is getting underway.  Jorgi's seat is behind the stage and behind some free-standing curtain dividers.  He can see little bits and pieces of the ballroom, but much of it is obscured.  

The waitstaff finally gets around to bringing out dinner.  Jorgi, meanwhile, fiddles with the hands-free walkie talkie long enough to figure out what frequency Jack will use...so he can chat back to his new boss through his own body's internal radio reception and broadcasting ability.

A young woman, short with black hair, slips behind the curtain near Jorgi.  She looks like a goth girl who's suffering her wait staff uniform.  "Hey there," she says with a demure smile.  "You working this gig?  Must be a drag stuck back here.  Can I get'cha anything to eat or drink?"


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 24, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
19:48

The dinner, typical banquet fare, is winding down.  Steven has spent much of it listening to the lady sitting on his left - wife of a mayoral staffer - who happens to have attended one of Steven's seminars in the recent past.  She is enamoured with him and seems intent on sharing every intimate detail of how his words of wisdom have changed her life.  Her husband winces in sympathy and Maggie conceals her amusement by chatting with the banking VP sitting on her right.

During the meal, Steven had noted that Sandra Poynter was sitting one table over from his own.  Echoes of her tale still resonated with him.  Every now and then, Sandra would look up and catch him staring at her.  She always just smiled and returned to her food or her table conversation.

Now, as the waitstaff busies themselves removing dirty plates, Steven again glaces her way.  She is holding her head, sweat breaking out upon her brow.  By his estimation, she looks ill.  One of the other guests sitting by her side leans over to see if she is okay.  She opens her eyes, and Faturius can read her lips:  "I'm fine.  Just a bit warm."

The lady sitting beside Steven gets to a particularly important part of her story and grabs him by the wrist, snapping his attention away from Sandra.  When he gets a polite moment to look back at her, he finds that she is across the room chatting with one of her staffers.  

The staffer nods and leaves the ballroom.  Sandra turns and walks up to Steven, looking much better now.  "Dr. Faturius," she says, "you'll be on in about fifteen minutes.  I'll give a short introduction and then the stage is yours.  Don't run too long or I'll have to get one of those long, hooked canes to pull you off."  This last she says with a wry smile.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 24, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Got a good look at his face yet?" the guy says, waiving his pistol about lazily.  "Our trade - give me back my bag, with all its contents, right now or I put a bullet in the back of his head.  No negotiations."




"You won't have time to shoot..." say Lawrence while he starts to rush on the leader.

OOC: Lawrence charge the leader and try to take his gun before he can shoot at Gus. (Dodge on everyone, All-Out Attack: 5 points -> Defence: 22, Attack: +13) I'll spend a HP if the disarm roll is less than 10.

If Granite put out the leader before my action, simply change the target for a goon and I won't spend a HP against one of them.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 24, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
18:44



> Jack is still getting the hang of deciphering Jorgi's speed talking and it takes a moment to respond.
> 
> "Well, the conference is called Metahumans@Work," he says. "Kinda cheesy, if you ask me. Anyway, I guess it's a bunch of business and government types getting together to discuss the new issues presented by metahumans, mostly in terms of how it impacts the workplace. Tonight is just a kick-off dinner with some speeches. Tomorrow, throughout the day, there's a number of smaller workshops and other speakers."




"HeyI'mametahumanatwork. TheyshouldletMEspeak."
He takes his place and and links into the frequency of Jack's headset.
"Don'tworry,Icanhandlethiscrap."



> A young woman, short with black hair, slips behind the curtain near Jorgi. She looks like a goth girl who's suffering her wait staff uniform. "Hey there," she says with a demure smile. "You working this gig? Must be a drag stuck back here. Can I get'cha anything to eat or drink?"




A surprised and very happy smile crosses Jorgi's face.
"Youhavnoideasweetheart."
Again electricity runs through is eyes like lightning then he connects with the system. Then he realizes that she probably hasn't understood him he takes a moment to decide if she's worth the bother of slowing down. 
"Became a lot better back here about five seconds ago. I'd take a coke but that would probably mean you will go away to get it. Don't like that idea."
He looks at her understanding at her uniform. He isn't big for appearances but for a goth this must be as close to hell as you can get.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 25, 2004)

Thomas will take another shot at the leader use a re-roll on a roll less then 10


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 25, 2004)

The dark alley behind Moose's Pub, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:09

The lead thug spins and gets an excellent view of Granite's fist as it lands squarely under his jaw, lifting him in the air.  The thug crumples to the ground and his pistol clatters harmlessly away.  (Roll, 13+7+1=21, hit (16S); dmg save 19, fail, unconscious)

Granite's fist continues its motion while he spins and plants it firmly into another thug's chest.  He, too, collapses to the sound of cracking ribs.  (Roll, 6+7+1=14, hit (16S); dmg save 9, fail, unconscious.  Takedown Attack, only one additional foe within 5' reach.)

Lawrence begins to move toward the lead thug, only to watch the other metahuman send him and another flying.  He changes his path slightly and leaps at a surprised thug's gun.  Lawrence twists the gun until it is forcibly removed from his hand and clatters to the ground.  (Opposed melee - Lawrence roll, 8+13+2=23, vs thug 18, successful disarm)

The thug, not willing to risk picking up the pistol with Lawrence standing there, instead decides to try to grapple him.  In spite of Lawrence's incredible agility, the thug manages to get his arms wrapped around his neck.  (Attack roll 21, hit; opposed grapple - thug (nat 20) vs Lawrence (8+3=11), success; damage (1S) - save roll (11+2=13), miss by 4 - 1 stun hit)

The other three remaining thugs turn their pistols on Granite and open fire.  One's gun jams, another's shot goes wide, but the third shoots true - right into the chest.  The bullet flattens harmlessly against Granite's stony skin and leaves only a hole in his shirt.  (Attack rolls of (nat 1, 9, and 21 - one hit); dmg (4L) - auto save from Protection)

The thugs, now that they've gotten a good look at Granite and saw how ineffectual their guns were, are starting to look really worried.

(ooc - hopefully I got the numbers right...my first time running M&M and there's lots of stuff on the character sheets that can be overlooked.  BTW, Lawrence had to make a charge attack to reach his target, hence the changes to his attack/defense.  I took the liberty of not spending your HP's as in each case your net bonuses were so overwhelming that even with a mediocre roll you were fine.)


----------



## Velmont (Apr 25, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> ooc - I took the liberty of not spending your HP's as in each case your net bonuses were so overwhelming that even with a mediocre roll you were fine.




OOC: Thanks, anyway, as I said, I didn't wanted to spend a HP against a goon, only against the boss who had his gun pointed on Gus.

Lawrence try to get rid of teh grapple, using his natural flexibility (Escape Artist: +16). If he is successfull, he will shoot at a goon who is shooting at the granite guy. (Dodge against all, All-Out attack: +3, Ranged: +10, Defence: 24)


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 25, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Lawrence try to get rid of teh grapple, using his natural flexibility (Escape Artist: +16). If he is successfull, he will shoot at a goon who is shooting at the granite guy. (Dodge against all, All-Out attack: +3, Ranged: +10, Defence: 24)





ooc - Shoot with what?  You don't have a ranged attack or weapon.  The gun that you disarmed from the thug is on the ground, which would provoke an attack of opportunity if you try to pick it up (not that you're too likely to get hit again).


----------



## Velmont (Apr 25, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> ooc - Shoot with what?  You don't have a ranged attack or weapon.  The gun that you disarmed from the thug is on the ground, which would provoke an attack of opportunity if you try to pick it up (not that you're too likely to get hit again).




OOC: Look at the disarm rules. If you try a disarm unarmed, you end with the wepaon in your hand, so I was supposing that I had the gun in my hand. Ifr I don't have it, I punch the guy who is grappling me.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 25, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OOC: Look at the disarm rules. If you try a disarm unarmed, you end with the wepaon in your hand, so I was supposing that I had the gun in my hand. Ifr I don't have it, I punch the guy who is grappling me.




Gotcha - missed that.  Yes, you have the gun now.


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
19:48

_I really don’t mind speaking at these engagements,_ Steven thought, _but the dinners are something to be avoided._  He again smiled at the woman that was dominating the conversation.  He appreciated that she had gotten so much from his seminar, Steven had just thought that perhaps she could have taken some of the tips about listening and group interactions more to heart.  And Maggie, she wasn’t helping at all, except for the occasional ‘knowing smile’ that she cast his way now and again.  

Steven wasn’t angry or even agitated with the woman, she obviously had issues and he wanted to be the sympathetic ear to her discussions.  Plus, it wouldn’t help to allow negativity to enter into his mind just prior to his speech on meta-humans in the workplace and group dynamics.

He was concerned for Sandra Poynter, and had some suspicions about her story or perhaps there was something missing.  He was also concerned for her health or condition but decided against asking about it when she came to him and nothing appeared wrong.



			
				Sandra said:
			
		

> Sandra turns and walks up to Steven, looking much better now.  "Dr. Faturius," she says, "you'll be on in about fifteen minutes.  I'll give a short introduction and then the stage is yours.  Don't run too long or I'll have to get one of those long, hooked canes to pull you off."  This last she says with a wry smile.




Steven nodded to her in understanding and politely excused himself.  He went to the restroom to make certain everything was in place and any immediate needs were taken care of, then returned to the ballroom to await his queue.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 25, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> The other three remaining thugs turn their pistols on Granite and open fire.  One's gun jams, another's shot goes wide, but the third shoots true - right into the chest.  The bullet flattens harmlessly against Granite's stony skin and leaves only a hole in his shirt.




Thomas looks down at the hole in his shirt and then looks up at the remaining men. Damn it, this was my favorite shirt. Now I'm pissed.

Thomas will move up to the man that shot him and attempt to hit him.

<ooc numbers look good to me>


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 26, 2004)

The dark alley behind Moose's Pub, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:09

Out of the corner of his eye, Granite notes that the bold young man has disarmed one thug, but the two are now tangled.  He figures they can take care of themselves for a moment and he goes after the guy who put a hole in his shirt.  He plants a solid fist into the side of the man's head, knocking him unconscious before he hits the ground.  (Attack roll 9+7+1=17, hit (12S); dmg save 8, fail, unconscious)

Lawrence twists his neck and easily slips out of the thugs grasp.  (Opposed grapple Lawrence 29 vs thug 8)  He briefly ignores the unarmed man and fires the procured pistol at one of the gun-wielders.  The bullet takes under the arm and he cries out in pain.  He drops his gun and tries to staunch the bloodflow with his hand.  (Attack roll 18+10=28, hit (3L); dmg save 5, fail, disabled)

Only two of the thugs remain standing, and only one of those still has his gun.  Both decide to flee, running in opposite directions.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 26, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
19:35



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Became a lot better back here about five seconds ago. I'd take a coke but that would probably mean you will go away to get it. Don't like that idea."
> He looks at her understanding at her uniform. He isn't big for appearances but for a goth this must be as close to hell as you can get.




She giggles.  "I'll be right back with your drink," she says and runs off.

True to her word, she returns a few minutes later with a coke.  She hands it to Jorgi and snaps her hand back as a jolt passes through the beads of sweat on the glass.  Jorgi is quick enough to catch the drink before it falls to the floor.  She looks a little nervous, particularly once she looks into Jorgi's eyes up close.

"Whoa," she says.  "Didn't expect that.  You're one of those...affected by that energy thing?"


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 26, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
20:12

Sandra Poynter takes the podium and gets everyone's attention.  Projection graphics with the conference logos light up on screens on either side of her.

"Welcome ladies and gentlement to the Metahumans@Work conference.  Since the first curtains of energy passed over us last November, the world has become a changed place.  Some of you, many you know, have been changed in ways we are only now beginning to understand and appreciate.  

"We cannot face these changes with fear and trepidation.  Rather, we must face these new times in the spirit of explorers visiting new horizons, bravely entering unchartered territory.  We must look upon metahumans as every bit the same people they were before the change, and work to build on the unique gifts they can offer.

"To get this conference off to a inspirational start, it is my great privilege to introduce Dr. Steven Faturius."  

The audience applauds politely.  Sandra steps down from the stage, pausing to shake Steven's hand as he walks up to the podium.  She frowns for just a moment, hesitating as if she wishes to say something.  Then she puts a somewhat forced smile back in place.  "Knock 'em dead," she says with a wink.

(ooc - feel free to describe the speech, but please don't write it all out...this isn't fictional homework.    The speech will go off without a hitch and the audience warms to Steven throughout, giving him genuinely solid applause at the conclusion.)


----------



## Radiant (Apr 26, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
> April 16
> 19:35
> 
> ...




"Thanks"
He smiles after catching the falling glass, everything was so slow since the day of the changes.
"I'mtheenergything."
With an effort he tries to keep the power under control but as usual it doesn't work a bit. In fact this is the closest to control he has. If he let it go whe would change into that charged up energy being again. That was fun but just too dangerous. There was no holding back then even is someone just brushed at him.
"I was there then one of those, howdoyacall'emhere?Curtains? Yeah then one of those curtains passed."
He grins then he thinks about it.
"Didn'tchangemuch.JustmademebetteratwhatIdo. But hey I've been the best aniway so who's gona notice. Sowhat'chadoinghere? Don't get me wrong but you don't exactly look like you're having fun."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 26, 2004)

Lawrence drops his gun and rush on Gus.

"Gus, how you correct? What have they done to you? Are you wonded?"  Lawrence starts to look at Gus and try to find any bruise or wound.


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
20:12



			
				Sandra Poynter said:
			
		

> "To get this conference off to a inspirational start, it is my great privilege to introduce Dr. Steven Faturius."  The audience applauds politely.  Sandra steps down from the stage, pausing to shake Steven's hand as he walks up to the podium.  She frowns for just a moment, hesitating as if she wishes to say something.  Then she puts a somewhat forced smile back in place.  "Knock 'em dead," she says with a wink.




Seeing the change in emotions, Steven leaned in close to her and said quietly, “You can tell me.”

After the exchange with Sandra, Steven smiled and strode confidently up the stage and to the podium.  He looked over the crowd before speaking, using the adjusting of the microphone to cover his placement of the crowd.  He adjusted his opening joke and comments based on the reaction of the crowd to his introduction.  

“Ladies and Gentleman . . . for those of you new to the area,  welcome to Coast City.  I hope your visit has been pleasant thus far . . . and if so, I’ll try my best to keep that trend going,” Steven added with a wry grin.  “For the rest of you in the crowd, all of you are aware of what Coast City has to offer . . business, pleasure, sports, finance . . . the list goes one and on.  The City also has . . . .”

Steven continued his speech, adjusting his opening joke to the amount of locals or visitors in the crowd based on his opening comments.  From there, he took the moral of the joke and rolled into the central theme of his speech, teamwork and cooperation – regardless of color, race, or current genetic makeup.  Emphasizing growth as individuals in our acceptation of each other as a means to work, and play, better together, the speech consistently fell back on the initial joke.  As most good comedians did, Steven hit the joke again and again, making the situation funnier each time . . . or so he hoped.  Constantly, Steven altered the speech based on the audience response.  All the while he blended the theme of growth of the individual through acceptance and teamwork, and the possible synergies and developments that could come about as a result.

Steven wound up his speech, glancing at his watch and winking in Sandra’s direction.  He mentioned that he hoped everyone enjoyed the rest of the conference and said he looked forward to the rest o the speakers.  He thanked everyone for their attention and finished up.  

Steven then walked off of the stage and waved to the audience in acceptance of their applause, heading back either to Sandra, if she was intercepting him, or back to his seat by Maggie.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 26, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> The dark alley behind Moose's Pub, Downtown, Coast City
> April 16
> 21:09
> 
> Only two of the thugs remain standing, and only one of those still has his gun.  Both decide to flee, running in opposite directions.




Thomas gives a quick look around to make sure no one else is watching, once he figures the area is clear he will walk up the the young boy and the old man.

Come on, lets get him out of here. Thomas will gently pick up the older man and head back towards the pub. Once they are all in he will close the back door and head upwards.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 27, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
19:37



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> "Didn'tchangemuch.JustmademebetteratwhatIdo. But hey I've been the best aniway so who's gona notice. Sowhat'chadoinghere? Don't get me wrong but you don't exactly look like you're having fun."




"Just working," she says, glumly.  "Gotta do something to pay for school.  I've had worse jobs."

She steps a little closer, her apprehension fading.  "Would you mind if I touched you?  You know, just to see what it's like?"

Jorgi nods and she touches the back of his hand lightly with her fingers.  There is an audible snap as a static charge bridges their flesh, but she doesn't pull back.  Instead, she gently passes her fingers back and forth across his hand.

"It tingles," she says with a smile.  "That first zap stings a bit, but it isn't so bad after you get past that.  I bet when a girl kisses you and says she sees sparks, she really means it."

She finally pulls her fingers back.  "Sorry, I really gotta run," she says.  "It's time to start clearing tables.  If I get caught back here, I'll probably get fired, and I can't afford that right now.  It was really nice to meet you, though.  Maybe I'll see ya around?"


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 27, 2004)

The dark alley behind Moose's Pub, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:10

Lawrence immediately sees blood on Gus's pant leg.  He appears to have lost a lot, though he is still conscious.

"The guys shot me in the leg," Gus says.  "Have to say that they were pretty persistent in trying to get me to tell them what they wanted to hear.  Luckily, they didn't hit bone or a major artery.  I had worse in 'Nam and pulled through.  Somehow, I don't think this'll be the end of me."

Granite picks him up and carries him down the alley.

"It was the strangest thing," Gus continues.  "I was standing around, waiting for you Lawrence.  This really beautiful woman in a nice dress walked past me and into a dark alley.  I remember it vividly because I thought it so odd - you never see someone like her in this part of town at night - especially going down an alley like that.  She even smiled and nodded at me.

"Well, not a minute later, a guy came running down the alley, carrying something that looked like an oversized briefcase.  This is the strange bit - the guy was me!  He even looked at me and waved as he ran past and down the street.  I was so shocked I didn't know what to say or do.  Then these suits show up a moment later and grab me, drag me down this street, and start roughing me up.

"I tried to tell them what I saw, but they figured I was just messing with them.  Can't blame em, honestly.  I'm still not sure I believe what I saw."

Granite opens the Pub's backdoor and leads everyone into the dark narrow hallway.

(ooc - Mimic, will Thomas change back to normal form before going back up to the bar?  For that matter, does anyone he works with know about his alternate form?)


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 27, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
20:12



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Seeing the change in emotions, Steven leaned in close to her and said quietly, “You can tell me.”




Sandra turns to Steven when he says this and gives him a quizzical look for a split second.  She says nothing, however, and takes her seat to listen to his speech.

Throughout his speech, Steven occasionally glances at Sandra and each time her face is a mask of concern.  She seems to be looking back at him very hard.  He tries to keep his eyes out on the rest of the audience, so as not to lose focus too much.  

The speech ends to warm applause.  As Steven steps down from the stage, Sandra walks up to him and shakes his hand.  She leans forward to speak in confidence.  

"Great job with the speech," she says.  "There's something...I...just, be careful, okay.  I don't know what else to say."  

Before he can reply, she moves around him and takes the podium.

Sandra again thanks Steven, this time into the mic, and then begins to introduce the next speaker.  Steven takes his seat next to Maggie.  She leans over to whisper in his ear.

"Good job," she says.  "I think you actually managed to put just a little bit of life into this bunch."

Maggie places a casual hand on his leg and leans in closer to his ear.  "Is it just me, or does that young Miss Poynter seem to be a little bit taken with you?  It's a shame she's almost young enough to be your daughter."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 27, 2004)

"After what you told me, I have only one easy explanation, that girl was a mutant than can transform into someone else. If someone can tranform into rock, why not into another person...

But before thinking about all these, we must check that wound. Oh!  looking at the rocky guy. And thank you sir. Your help was appreciated. It could have turned worst than that without your help."

Lawrence start to look at the wound. "I am not use to take care of such wound. Do you know what to do with it?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 27, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
20:12

Steven smiled, enjoying the applause and the impact he has had on the people in the audience.  He enjoyed helping people and he hoped that he had helped some of those in the room, or at least helped them to understand the issues at large.



			
				Maggie said:
			
		

> Maggie places a casual hand on his leg and leans in closer to his ear.  "Is it just me, or does that young Miss Poynter seem to be a little bit taken with you?  It's a shame she's almost young enough to be your daughter."




Steven smiled inwardly, thinking to tease about her jealousy, but passed on the chance.  Instead, he placed his hand on hers, covering it in a warm embrace, then leaned close to respond . . . 

“She seemed concerned for my . . . welfare,” Steven said quietly in Maggie’s ear.  “As though there was a danger to me.  Not the usual response to one of my speeches, eh?”


----------



## Radiant (Apr 27, 2004)

*Jorgi*

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
19:37

Despite the fact that he is the one generating the elecricity Jorgi is quite stunned for a moment.
"Aeh,yeah,sure,Iguesso."
He tries to thow himself into his work to concentrate but then realizes that he's got nothing to unless something goes wrong. At least he's fast at everything, even catching himself.
"Thatwouldbecool. I'm new in town but I'm allready startingto likeit.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 27, 2004)

Thomas respect for the older man increases when he learns that he is a vet, he quickens his step when he sees the gun shot wound as he goes he will attempt to keep pressure on it.

_Moving him isn't the best thing but better this then let those guys come back with friends._ He thinks to himself.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> But before thinking about all these, we must check that wound. Oh! looking at the rocky guy. And thank you sir. Your help was appreciated. It could have turned worst than that without your help.




No problem kid. Glad to help and the name is Thomas, not sir.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "I am not use to take care of such wound. Do you know what to do with it?"




The army taught me two things about first aid, kid and that is Jack and Squat. I work close by though, once we get there you can phone for an ambulance.

Once they get back to the bar, Thomas will revert back to his human form. He will point out a phone as well as find a flat surface to put the old man.

"Hey boss, we got some trouble back here." Once the boss comes back to him, he will give him an abridged version of what happened.

<ooc: I would assume that the owner/staff know about his abilities, probably some of the regulars too. He doesn't hide it, in fact he doesn't really care who knows and who doesn't.>


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 28, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:14

Jorgi chats with his boss throughout the speeches.  He's distracted, trying to get another peek of the nice girl.  He realizes that he never even got her name.  The conference, meanwhile, is going off without a hitch, leaving Jorgi with nothing much to do.

Jack's crackly walkie-talkie voice comes through into his tuned mind.  "Hey man, take a look at what just walked through the door from the kitchen."

*****

Maggie just shrugs when Steven mentions what Sandra said to him.  Her hand eventually slips off his leg as she settles back to listen to the next speech.

The next speaker is an older woman, apparently from a local law firm, who drones on and on about certain legal implications for dealing with metahumans.  It seems like it would have been something more appropriate for one of the break-out meetings tomorrow, but that's little consolation now.

Mid-sentence, the flexible metal shaft of the microphone on the podium stretches out and wraps itself around the shocked woman's neck.  She graps at it in futility, though it does not appear that she is choking.

*****

The crowd starts to mutter in confusion and a couple people stand to come to her aid.  A voice calls out loudly from the direction of the kitchen door.  "Please everyone, take your seats now.  Your speaker's health is in our hands."

A man dressed in layers of tattered robes is striding toward the stage.  His face and hands are covered in layers of filthy rags, leaving only his fingertips and eyes exposed.  He has the appearance of a leper from an 18th century sketch.

Behind him come a pair of men.  The first appears to be wearing some manner of metal armor - a cross between medieval knight's gear and something from a bad sci-fi film.  He carries a large sword as well.  The other man has a metal plate of armor over his chest, but the rest of him is attired in jeans and sweatshirt.  Both wear full helms covering their heads.

Yet another individual walks, or skitters, in behind them.  It may have once been a woman, but now it is something quite disturbing - a hybrid human and centipede.  The torso is vaguely humanoid, covered in chitinous plates and sprouting large mandibles on either side of its mouth.  It's lower body stretches nearly ten feet long, with dozens of insectile legs on each side.  It skitters across the room with startling speed, taking a position on the opposite side of the stage and scanning the crowd with jeweled eyes.

The man with the metal chest plate turns to the kitchen door and points at the floor.  A mass of metal spontaneously appears, filling in the entire doorway.

The man in rags takes the stage.  "Don't bother trying to run," he says loudly, so all may hear him.  "My comrades have already sealed all the doors."  He gestures off-handedly at the two guys in armor, who take up positions near the end of the stage.

"You may wonder why we're here and what we want," he continues.  "Well, I'm not one for drama or beating around the bush.  Quite simply, we've all been wronged by the likes of you and feel we are owed reparations.  Fifty thousand a head, if you wish to be let out.  Being the wealthy, influential types that you are, I'm sure that won't be a problem.

"Other negotiations are not an option.  Should any of you think to resist or escape, I can only assure you of a quick and very painful death."  He waves his hand in the direction of the entangled lady and instantly dozens of large, vile pustules erupt from her face.  She cries out in genuine pain and horror.  The man in rags gives a short laugh, then waives his hand and the pustules disappear.  "You see, I am Pestilence - I giveth disease and I can taketh it  away.  I can unleash a plague throughout this room that will spread so quickly and be so infectious that few will survive more than a minute.  Don't test me.

"You have three hours to procure your money.  Cash in $100's only.  Might want to get on those cell phones of yours...being after banking hours, it might take some extra effort on your parts.  Call the police or the media if you like, I don't really care about them.  You, in the back," he points at a local news network that had set up it camera in the back corner to get footage for the evening news.  "Feel free to keep the film running - I think it's only fair for the good people of Coast City to see the repurcussions of mistreating mutants."


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 28, 2004)

Moose's Pub, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:12

Granite returns to his normal form as he brings the injured man into the bar area.  It's a quiet enough night that he can find an empty table to lay him upon.  The boss takes in the story without comment and produces a first aid kit from behind the bar while one of the regulars offers to call the ambulance.  Gauss and bandages are applied to staunch the bleeding.

"Probably mafia thugs," the barkeep says.  "Pretty brave of you to go walking up to them."  He looks at Lawrence pointedly.  "At least Thomas here doesn't have to worry too much about their guns."

"There's a lot more to Lawrence than meets the eye," Gus says with a bit of a smile.

One of the patrons calls out from another corner of the bar.  "Hey, you guys gotta check this out!"  He points to the television, where the image appears to be a shot from the inside of a large conference room of some sort.  "They're saying that a handful of metahumans have taken over three hundred people hostage at the Hightower.  Geez, that's like only two blocks from here."

Gus glances at Thomas, then turns his gaze to Lawrence.  "Metahuman criminals," he says.  "Was only a matter of time, I guess.  The police may not be equipped to handle this.  At least some metahumans have demonstrated a willingness and ability to help others."  He smiles and closes his eyes.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 28, 2004)

Gus said:
			
		

> "Metahuman criminals," he says.  "Was only a matter of time, I guess.  The police may not be equipped to handle this.  At least some metahumans have demonstrated a willingness and ability to help others."  He smiles and closes his eyes.




"You are not serious Gus... aren't you? You want me to go help them? It is one thing to fight against some thugs, but them... I can dodge bullet, but who knows what they will be able to do... and... who tell me that the police wouldn't take me for one of those criminals."

Lawrence looks at Thomas trying to see some kind of approbation about what he just told.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 28, 2004)

Jorgi just looks disgusted at the intruders while answers Jack.

 "Nowcombiningabadattitudewiththoselooks.
Thoseguysmustreallybeafavouriteamongthegirls." 

He watches what's going on surprised for a while, zooming in from every direction as his powers connect him with the cameras. 
Jack only hears a curse and a sound like swallowing then the mutant uses his plague power on the women on the stage.
He considers to flee for a second, but he really likes Jack, not to mention that there is still the name of a certain girl to get.
After accesing the phone line for a second he speaks to Jack again.

 "Okaywhatdowedonow? I allready called 911, the fire department and half a dozen pizza delivery services. Ijusthopethatplaguefellalikes extracheese." 

Just for good measure Jorgi cuts the juice from the microphones. If that mutant wants a show he might as well scream himself hoarse to get it.
Afterwards he scans the room for any autamated equipment, TV-cameras on remote controlled wheels or whatever else that looks like he can move it if he has to.
For a moment he considers to shut down the light but that would just cause panick. Afterall those rich guys really can afford to pay and there is no sense in risking Jack's or the girl's health by being brave.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 28, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Lawrence looks at Thomas trying to see some kind of approbation about what he just told.




Thomas stares off into space thinking for a few moments, he looks towards the old man, then to the television and lastly to the nervous looking kid.

Damn it, I thought I gave up playing the hero when I quit the army, but he's right, someone has to try and stop them. Plus if they actually pull off this bone headed plan every government agent is going to stick it to every other metahuman out there and I don't need that aggrivation.

Thomas looks over to the owner "Looks like I am going to be taking a long lunch boss, I'll make up the time tomorrow. If I'm still alive that is."

"Come on lets go kick some ass," he tells the boy as he start heading for the front door. "This day started out so well too, what can you do anyways?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2004)

Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:14

Steven was stunned by the appearance of the meta-humans onto the stage . . . not so much that someone had interrupted, more that there were four of them.  He wasn’t certain that he could handle four meta-humans . . . but he would have to try.

First, Steven wanted to try and salvage his secret identity.  He had read comics books in his youth . . . heck he even read a few every now and again.  Within those, villains always targeted those close to the hero if they knew who he was . . . he couldn’t do that to Maggie, to his folks back in Laketown, to anyone.

Steven smiled at Maggie and said to her with quiet chagrin, “Looks like you picked the wrong appearance to attend with me, even though you look lovely.  Would you make the call to check on my funds – for both you and myself, I should be able to handle that.  Somehow I don’t think that money is what they’re after however . . . .”

He looked over to Sandra to gauge her reaction.  To Steven, she had expected something to happen (frankly so did he, but he was surprised that she did).  Steven got on his cell phone as well, looking at the business card in his pocket, and called the limo driver.  When he answered, “Jeffrey, this is Steven Faturius . . . there is a situation here in which I have need of my briefcase.  Where are you located, currently?”

Steven made plans to get his briefcase as close as possible.  If others were walking around, milling about, he would as well - moving to a wall if possible.  Now, all he needed was a distraction and a chance to slip intangibly through the wall while no one was looking. 

Steven waited, hoping he would not have to reveal himself as Professor Fate just yet . . . .


----------



## Velmont (Apr 28, 2004)

*sigh* "Ok, but before, let's go back in the alley. I want to pick up the guns. I won't fight against those without a weapon in my hands."

He leads the way to the alley, and pick up all the guns that are still lying there.

"Let's go now!"


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 29, 2004)

Outside the Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:18

After stopping to pick up a selection of pistols (four of them), Lawrence and Thomas make their way a couple blocks north to the Hightower.  There are a couple police cruisers parked out front with their lights flashing, though not as many cops as might be expected.  From the sound of sirens in the distance, a lot more support is on the way.

A growing crowd of curious on-lookers has also gathered on the sidewalk, though from here there is nothing much to see.  A trio of uniformed doormen are keeping the unaware from entering the building and there is a stead stream of people being ushered out of the lobby.

When Lawrence and Thomas approach, one of the doormen steps forward, holding out his arm.  "Sorry guys," he says.  "Can't let you in.  Some sort of hostage situation is developing.  You'll have to wait until the police and management give the all clear."


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 29, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:17

"You ordered them a bunch of pizzas!?" Jack's voice cuts through with equal parts incredulity and amusement.  "Nice.  Not sure it'll help, but probably can't hurt.  See anything useful from your angle?"

Jorgi has little trouble patching himself into the camera system, both the ones in the ballroom (one in each of the four corners) as well as the rest of the cameras for the entire building.  They're analog video and thus very easy for him to interpret the visual images.

As for electronics, there really isn't much aside from the lighting and the A/V gear.  He would also be able to control the fire suppression system.

*****

At Steven's request, Maggie starts to make some phone calls to try to arrange for an emergency cash delivery on their behalf.  It seems that it's not an easy task at this time of night.

Steven then looks over Sandra's way and finds that she seems to be in something of a state of shock.  Like many of the others here, she looks nervous and uncertain of what to do.

He pulls his cell and gets the limo driver on the line.  The driver doesn't appear to be aware of the situation in the ballroom.  "Heya.  Yeah, I'm parked in the basement level 3, near the Southeast stairwell.  Why, you need something?  A quick getaway?"

*****

Meanwhile, the self-stylized Pestilence motions to one of his armor-clad thugs.  The guy with the full suit of armor motions toward the podium and the microphone releases its grip from the lawyer.  Pestilence waives her away, allowing her to return to sit with the rest of the hostages.  He then steps up to the mic, to address the ballroom over the growing din of people talking urgently on their cell phones.  When his voice fails to carry over it, he curses loudly.

Yelling, with an annoyed tone to his voice, he calls for attention.  "You have until midnight to start producing your cash.  When a person pays the fee, they will be released, and the rest of you will earn an additional minute of reprieve from my wrath.  Anyone left when the payments fail to be made on time will be blessed with a plague the likes of which your darkest government agencies could only dream of."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 29, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> When Lawrence and Thomas approach, one of the doormen steps forward, holding out his arm.  "Sorry guys," he says.  "Can't let you in.  Some sort of hostage situation is developing.  You'll have to wait until the police and management give the all clear."




"At which floor are the hostage?"


----------



## Mimic (Apr 29, 2004)

Outside the Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16 21:18

"Make sure you keep those well hidden kid, we don't need a nervous cop taking pot shots at us because he sees them." Thomas says pointing at the guns as they walk towards the Convention Center. "The old man said there was more to you then meets the eye so I take it you are a metahuman, what can you do? If I am going to let you watch my back I need to know what to expect."



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> When Lawrence and Thomas approach, one of the doormen steps forward, holding out his arm.  "Sorry guys," he says.  "Can't let you in.  Some sort of hostage situation is developing.  You'll have to wait until the police and management give the all clear."




For a moment it looks like Thomas looks is going to just continue walking past  the man but at the last minute he pauses looks around at the police and and the news crews. He stares at the doorman for a moment, snorts a little and then turns to leave. "Come on kid, these guys don't know nothing." <ooc Thomas may be direct, but he isn't stupid>

Thomas will walk around the building looking for an alternate way in, (side door entrance, delivery entrance, garage entrance etc.) If he can't locate anything like that he will transform into his rock form and leap up to the roof.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 29, 2004)

*Jorgi*

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:17

"Yeah,nothingto getoverabadmoodlikieagoodmeal. OrdoyouthinkwiththeirlooksthreyhaveaneasytimeatBurgerKing?"

Jorgi sits back as his new "eyes" show him everithing in the room and around.



> Yelling, with an annoyed tone to his voice, he calls for attention. "You have until midnight to start producing your cash. When a person pays the fee, they will be released, and the rest of you will earn an additional minute of reprieve from my wrath. Anyone left when the payments fail to be made on time will be blessed with a plague the likes of which your darkest government agencies could only dream of."




"My aren't you evil."

Jack just hears a sigh then Jorgi realizes that there isn't much he can do right now. He lets the cameras wander to see if there are perhaps more mutants of the group that try to hide as guests.



> "Sowhataboutpoorlittlepersonallikeus? Theycan'treallyexpecthosetohavefiftygrand.




Deciding that whoever Mr Plague there is doesn't deserve to get any more attention than he allready has Jorgi starts to connect with one camera after the other to shut out the TV coverage.

"NoegoboostforMrPsychomutanttodayIfear. If I let him he will just start blurting politacal messages that no one cares for. LikefreeYuGiOhcardsformutatnsorsomething."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 30, 2004)

*Before reaching the tower*

"What I can do... well, it is not a power I like to use, it doesn't make me feel confortable, and could scare many people, but I can turn into a spider swarm. Yeah, my body fall apart. Strange feeling. And they are venomous, I know it can paralyze, but I am not sure if it can kill. I hope not. That's another reason why I prefer not to transform.

Oh! And even when I am not transform, I have inhuman reflexes. I have dodge a bullet, and I wasn't aware it was coming at me, just knew I had to move. Pretty weird."


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 30, 2004)

Outside the Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:18

"On which floor are the hostages?" Lawrence asks the doorman.

"Third floor ballroom," he replies, then assumes an expression of 'I probably shouldn't have told them that.'

Thomas leads Lawrence away from the doormen, not wanting to create a scene by forcing past them.  Around the side of the building is a ramp descending into the parking levels underneath.  It is an automated gate and the entire area appears unattended.

Squeezing around the gate, the two make it down into the first of several parking levels.  It is full of cars, but otherwise pretty quiet.  There are two visible stairwells.

While deciding which way to go, they hear voices from behind - coming down the ramp the same way they had.

"Sergeant wants us to make sure the parking level is secure.  Guess we're supposed to look for a getaway driver or something.  Said he didn't want these mutants to have any chance of getting away."

Footsteps approach, but they are not yet visible.


----------



## Rybaer (Apr 30, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:18

Jorgi shuts down the couple television cameras located in the back of the room, not far from where Jack is situated.  He is mildly amused for a moment by the look of frustration on the crews' faces when their live "breaking news" feeds cut out.

He is brought back into the moment, however, when the mutant in heavy armor gets his attention.

"Hey, you there," the muffled voice calls out to him.  "What are you doing hiding back there?  Get out here with the rest of the sheep."

He's standing about twenty feet away, near the edge of the stage and the curtain dividers.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 30, 2004)

*Jorgi*



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
> April 16
> 21:18
> 
> ...




"Doyourustsucker?"
Jorgi whispers to himself but decides against raising the fire alarm. It could just cause enough confusion to get people hurt.
He lifts his arms innocently and stands up.
"Lookbudy,I'mnotoneofthem.Notevenfromthiscountry."
He still looks through the cameras to see what the other mutants are doing and now that they got an interest in him also to see what they do with the rest of the staff.
"Jackareyouallright?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:17



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> He pulls his cell and gets the limo driver on the line.  The driver doesn't appear to be aware of the situation in the ballroom.  "Heya.  Yeah, I'm parked in the basement level 3, near the Southeast stairwell.  Why, you need something?  A quick getaway?"




“No, nothing like that,” Steven replied, “However, would it be possible to come up a couple of levels?  I have need of my briefcase, I’ll come to you at the highest basement parking level, on the southeast stairwell side.”

Even though the conversation was over, Steven continued to pretend to talk, having a bad connection.  Steven stood up while talking holding one hand over the ear not listening the cell.  He looked at his cell phone, and shook his head disgustedly, then began walking toward the southeastern part of the room.  As he walked he kept looking at the cell phone, and trying to talk.  Finally, he leaned against the wall and again held the phone to his ear.

For several seconds he spoke on the phone, gathering money, though talking to no one, waiting for the interest in him to die down.  When Steven felt the time was right, he got a shocked expression on his face and fell through the wall*, as though grabbed from behind through the wall.

* using Incorporeal as a free action


----------



## Velmont (Apr 30, 2004)

"Come on!" whispers Lawrence, moving to the nearest stairwell with stealth.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 30, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Come on!" whispers Lawrence, moving to the nearest stairwell with stealth.




Three steps ahead of you kid. Thomas says as he heads towards the nearest stariwell as quitely as he can.


----------



## Rybaer (May 1, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:20

Leon, Steven's driver, agrees to fetch the bag and bring it up the appointed location.  Steven continues to feign a conversation while wandering over to the southeast corner of the room.  This is off to the side of the stage near the kitchen door.

The two guys in armor have been watching this area, but one just walked off to accost someone behind the curtain dividers and his comrade is watching his back.  

Steven takes a quick look around and then does his act - turning insubstantial and acting as though he was pulled through the wall.  He finds himself in an empty service hallway.  Through the door at one end, he finds himself back in a public area outside the ballroom.  There are several hotel staff and police officers running around the area.  The four sets of double doors that lead into the ballroom have all been sealed from this side with metal, much like the kitchen door had been from the ballroom side.

A hotel employee hurries over to Steven.  "I'm sorry, sir, but you're going to have to get out of this area.  There's some sort of situation going on in the ballroom and the cops want everyone out.  If you have companions in there, you'll have to wait downstairs in the lounge until they give us other instructions."  

Noting the SE Stairway sign just a short way down the hall, Steven nods to the man and heads for the stairs.

*****

The heavily armored guy watches Jorgi intently as he slowly makes his way out from behind the divider.  Jorgi notices that the other armored guy is not too far off.  Through the video feed, he see the Pestilence guy still on stage - scowling through his rags - and the centipede woman patrolling the opposite side of the room.

"Jackareyouallright?" Jorgi says through Jack's headset.

"Yeah, doing alright," comes the reply.  "Just trying to figure out where I'm going to come up with fifty grand if these guys are serious.  Don't really have that kind of cash lying around.  You got any cool powers that could knock all of em out at once?"

Jorgi is about to reply when, out of the corner of his eye, he notices a tuxedo-clad man with a cell phone disappear through one of the ballroom walls not too far from the kitchen.  It happens so fast, he isn't entirely sure of what he saw.  It does bring him a little hope, however, that there may be metahumans among the guests that could rise up against the hostage takers...if only there was a way to coordinate their efforts.

None of the bad guys seem to have noticed the disappearance of the man.

Out from behind the screen, he takes a look around the room.  He only spots one of the hotel wait staff (not the girl), back in one of the corners.  At this point in the presentation, most of the tables were cleared and the waitstaff had been keeping themselves scarce until after the speakers.

*****

SE Stairwell - Parking level 1, Hightower Convention Center
April 16
21:21

Moving quickly and quietly, Lawrence and Thomas make it to the stairwell without the cops noticing.  (Move Silent - Thomas 15+3=18, Lawrence 15+12=27)   Through a heavy metal door, they find themselves surrounded by spiraling concrete and metal.

Standing on the landing, not four feet away, is a short guy in what appears to be a driver's uniform.  He's holding a fancy, black duffel style bag in one hand and his cap in the other.

"Good evening," he says with a nod of his head.

Hurried footsteps echo through the stairwell from above, and a tuxedo-clad middle aged gentleman appears at the landing directly above them.  (Cue Dr. Faturius)

Faturius, hurrying down the stairs, spots his driver standing in mixed company.  One is an older teen in somewhat scraggly condition.  The other is a heavily muscled man.  Faturius notes traces of blood on the latter's clothing as well as what might be a bullet hole in the front of his shirt.  (Steven's Spot 18+2=20; Lawrence's Sleight of Hand for concealed guns 11+11=22)


----------



## Radiant (May 1, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:20

In a moment of isnspiration Jorgi releases his hold on the TV cameras. Maybe people from outside can use the information to plan a better attack. He makes sure that none show him though.
"Me?Powers?I'mnobigfighteryouknow."
Suddenly he has an idea. Jack has a point there just might be a way to take them all out. His mind races through the fire surpress system cheking if he can access single parts of it. 

_If there is an autameted fire surpress system and if he can access single parts of it:_
Suddenly water showers over all of the mutants, hopefully not hitting too many of the guests. He activates enough to draw an uniterupted wall of water that connects all the mutants.


----------



## Rybaer (May 1, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> _If there is an autameted fire surpress system and if he can access single parts of it:_
> Suddenly water showers over all of the mutants, hopefully not hitting too many of the guests. He activates enough to draw an uniterupted wall of water that connects all the mutants.




(ooc - You'll be able to tap into the fire system, though the sprinklers are linked.  Given time, say about a minute, you can individually disable sections of the sprinklers.  Because the ceiling is pretty high, each head will have a wide spray.  Now, the two metal-clad guys are in the same corner of the room you are, and there aren't other guests over here.  From here to the stage is also pretty clear, so you might be able to include Pestilence.  The centipede woman, however, is too far away and too close to other people to include.)


----------



## Radiant (May 1, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> (ooc - You'll be able to tap into the fire system, though the sprinklers are linked.  Given time, say about a minute, you can individually disable sections of the sprinklers.  Because the ceiling is pretty high, each head will have a wide spray.  Now, the two metal-clad guys are in the same corner of the room you are, and there aren't other guests over here.  From here to the stage is also pretty clear, so you might be able to include Pestilence.  The centipede woman, however, is too far away and too close to other people to include.)




Jorgi will settle this those three then. It doesn't matter if he needs a minute, Pestilence looks quite comfortable up there, he will even give him access to the mic again so he can feel good talking. The other are coming form him anyiway. If they crab him before he can finish it will just be all the worse for them.
He even takes a carefull step towards the advanicng mutant.
"HeyI'mnotgoingtomaketrouble."
His hands are still slightly in the air and he looks suitably affraid. He doesn't even have to fake that.


----------



## Velmont (May 1, 2004)

SE Stairwell - Parking level 1, Hightower Convention Center
April 16
21:21

"Well, your more stealthy than you looks like." say Lawrence to Thomas.

Seeing the man in toxedo walking down the stairwell, he take a quick look at him. "Sir, I suggest you to get out of the building, it may become unsafe to stay here..."


----------



## Mimic (May 1, 2004)

SE Stairwell - Parking level 1, Hightower Convention Center
April 16
21:21



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Well, your more stealthy than you looks like." say Lawrence to Thomas.




Tell me about it, the sarge said that subtle was never a option for me.



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> Hurried footsteps echo through the stairwell from above, and a tuxedo-clad middle aged gentleman appears at the landing directly above them.




Man, the cops in this city really need a refresher course on maintaining a crime scene blockade, who the hell are you two anyways? Thomas says eyeing the two new people.


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2004)

_SE Stairwell - Parking level 1, Hightower Convention Center
April 16
21:21_



			
				Lawrence said:
			
		

> Seeing the man in toxedo walking down the stairwell, he take a quick look at him. "Sir, I suggest you to get out of the building, it may become unsafe to stay here..."






			
				Thomas said:
			
		

> Man, the cops in this city really need a refresher course on maintaining a crime scene blockade, who the hell are you two anyways? Thomas says eyeing the two new people.




“I am aware of how unsafe it has become, and I’m not certain I would go up there if I were you,” Steven replied.  “In fact, someone or something just pulled be through a wall from the ballroom. My name is Dr. Steven Faturius, and this man here is my driver.  I called him in hopes that perhaps I could find someone to help the people upstairs.”

Steven noticed the bullet hole in the one man’s shirt and asked, “Are one of you hurt?  Do you need medical attention?  If not, I’ll be on my way.  I have the number of someone I can contact that might be able to help . . . Professor Fate, perhaps you’ve heard of him?  He may be able to help and three are better than two.  I just need some privacy to make the call.”

With that said, Steven took the briefcase from Leon, his driver, and motioned him back to the limo (with his thanks) and prepared to enter the back of the limo himself.


----------



## Velmont (May 2, 2004)

_SE Stairwell - Parking level 1, Hightower Convention Center
April 16
21:21_



			
				Dr. Faturius said:
			
		

> “Are one of you hurt?  Do you need medical attention?  If not, I’ll be on my way.  I have the number of someone I can contact that might be able to help . . . Professor Fate, perhaps you’ve heard of him?  He may be able to help and three are better than two.  I just need some privacy to make the call.”




"Wait for another one? If he can reach us fast, we could wait, but with all the police around, he may have difficulty to enter the building. And the more time we wait, the less those hostage have."


----------



## Mimic (May 2, 2004)

SE Stairwell - Parking level 1, Hightower Convention Center
April 16
21:21



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Steven noticed the bullet hole in the one man’s shirt and asked, “Are one of you hurt?  Do you need medical attention?  If not, I’ll be on my way.  I have the number of someone I can contact that might be able to help . . . Professor Fate, perhaps you’ve heard of him?  He may be able to help and three are better than two.




No, I'm good and there is always strength in numbers but I would be careful going into the garage, there are cops and they could take you for one of the bad guys.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Wait for another one? If he can reach us fast, we could wait, but with all the police around, he may have difficulty to enter the building. And the more time we wait, the less those hostage have."




Kid's right, we can stay here for a few minutes but then we have to move.


----------



## Rybaer (May 4, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:21

Jorgi plays innocent bystander convincingly - they apparently didn't get close enough to him to notice his strange eyes or electric aura.  He takes a seat near the stage and mentally plugs into the hotel's fire suppression system.  He first isolates the fire control for the ballroom, then manually disables the nozzles he doesn't want to trigger.  It's simple, but slightly tedious work.

He does a quick double-check of his work.  Satisfied, he mentally triggers the fire alarm system.  A loud, droning buzz erupts in the room and throughout the entire convention center.  Simultaneously, water spigots deploy from the ceiling and create a shower of water along the wall by the kitchen and cutting across to the stage.

As best as he can tell, the three targets are getting wet and no innocents are in the spray.  They look shocked and annoyed.

*****

SE Stairwell - Parking level 1, Hightower Convention Center
April 16
21:21

Faturius takes his bag after slowing only slightly to speak with the Lawrence and Thomas.  The driver seems a little surprised, but quickly falls in behind the doctor.

Lawrence and Thomas are likely a little perplexed by the man's behavior, but the idea of having another along does have its appeal.  Neither has heard of Professor Fate, though from inference it sounds as though he may be a metahuman.

Just as Faturius makes it to the limo, the building's fire alarm goes off.  The loud, droning buzz resonates almost painfully in the concrete parking structure.


----------



## Radiant (May 4, 2004)

*Jorgi*

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:21

Jorgi waits another three seconds to make sure that there are not too many dry spots on the floor.
"LadiesandGentlemen,pleasetightenyourseatbeltsandgetreadyforthenewandimprovedJorgiride."
There is no slow and spectacular built up of power, just a small flicker in his eyes before his full power races out of him. In one instant the power lifts him an inch into the air, his hair stands up like never before and a flash of lightning flashes through the room. It isn't even well aimed, it just splashes into the water and charges it up.
Afterwards he doesn't try to hold it back as normal. His eyes glow with power, his hair waves wildly and energy crackles across his skin.

_actions: hero point to encrease energy control power by two. The a blast into the water (should be strength 9 then).
Jorgi will also activate his force and powerfields as fast as he can afterwards._


----------



## Velmont (May 4, 2004)

"It seems we won't have the chance to wait That Dr Fate. Let's go before everyone panic."

Lawrence look at the stairs, and see it would take some time just to reach the 3rd floor. After a sigh and a little shake of the head as a sign of resignation, his body start to become darker. When a spot is black, it fal apart, just like a rotten body, but the pieces are not some rotten flesh, but spiders.

The swarm start to run on the walls and rush to the third floor. (OOC: Run at 120ft, which mean I can run 12 floor up in a round). When I reach the 3rd floor, I try to pass under the door if possible.


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

SE Stairwell - Parking level 1, Hightower Convention Center
April 16
21:21



			
				Thomas said:
			
		

> No, I'm good and there is always strength in numbers but I would be careful going into the garage, there are cops and they could take you for one of the bad guys. . . . Kid's right, we can stay here for a few minutes but then we have to move.




“I’ll make the call right now.  Should only be a minute or two,” Steven replied.  He closed the limo door and motioned for Leon to get in.

As he entered the limo, Steven spoke to Leon.  “Leon, this is an odd request but I need some privacy and I cannot be disturbed.  Drive back to level 3 and park the car.  Don’t disturb me for at least an hour.  Understood?”

After waiting for a response and thanking Leon, Steven raised the privacy screen on the limo and locked all the doors and windows.  With a heavy exhale of anticipation and nervousness, Steven opened his case at set the fake covering aside (mostly papers, a pen or two and a tape recorder.  He changed as quickly as he could, but tucked his own clothes neatly back in the case.  Replacing the fake covering he placed the bag on the floor.  

He looked at himself in the reflective privacy glass to make certain everything was in place.  He was surprised when he found that he had powers after the curtain, but he had decided to make the best of them and use them to help others.  The powers were odd to him and seemed to have no rhyme or reason, though he had only discovered a few of them so far.  He could fly and project blasts of dark red energy, which is why his costume was of a similar color.

Burgundy with a silver trim and cape in the same style covered his body - the material was sturdy but comfortable.  The helmet was a high density plastic and hooked under his chin.  With the helm on the only visible part of his face was from the bottom of his nose down.  The eye slits were lightly tinted, to slightly change the color of his eyes, nothing more.  An hourglass symbol was embroidered onto his chest in silver – sand was sewn in each side of the hourglass.  

At the thought of the one meta-human, Pestilence, Steven . . . now Professor Fate, invoked some helpful immunities*, then turned himself intangible and floated through the bottom of the car and the floor.  Then he headed to where those two kids were.

* Immunity to Poison, Disease, Suffocation, Aging, Criticals, Pressure, and Heat.


----------



## Mimic (May 5, 2004)

Thomas nods in agreement, as he shifts to his rock form.

If he can he will leap up to the third floor, if not he will run up the stairs.


----------



## Rybaer (May 5, 2004)

SE Stairwell, Hightower Convention Center
April 16
21:21

Thomas watches as Lawrence dissolves into a swarm of spiders that climbs the stairs at an amazing speed.  In spite of knowing the kid's power ahead of time, seeing it is still disturbing.

Thomas makes his own transformation and begins bounding up the stairs, one platform at a time, not quite keeping pace with the spider swarm.  Tarentula, as he has begun to refer to himself when in this state, easily crawls under the door of the third floor.  Granite slams through it moments later.

They run down a hallway and through a door identifying it as the kitchen.  A few brave cooks who are still in the room cower behind counters when the two burst in.  To the right is another door that has bits of shiny metal oozing from the cracks, effectively sealing it.

A loud boom rattles from beyond that door.

*****

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:21

Jorgi waits a moment longer to be sure the carpeting is soaked in a path from the Pestilence guy to the armored ones.  Digging deep within himself, he unleashes the strongest bolt of lightning possible, discharging it into the water path.

The ballroom reverberates with the concussion of the blast and white hot electricity courses across the floor.  Pestilence takes a diving roll off the stage, but gets zapped in the process.  The sword wielder seems largely unfazed, but his unarmed companion takes a good jolt and lays flat on his back for a moment.  (Damage Saves vs 24:  Pestilence 8, villain point to reroll 20 [hit]; Swordsman 26 [okay]; Unarmed 15 [hit, stunned])

Initiatives:
Jorgi 19
Pestilence 18
Centipede 17
Tarentula 14
Unarmed 11
Granite 10
Swordsman 9

(ooc - Jorgi is flying and has both energy and force fields activated.)

*****

Parking structure, Hightower Convention Center
April 16
21:21

Leon drives back down to level three as instructed while Steven hurriedly transforms himself into his alter ego Professor Fate.  By the time the limo pulls into its spot, he's already turned insubstantial and floated through the bottom of the car.  He flies back up through the stairwell and finds the two others no longer where he left them on the first basement level.  

A dull thud echoes through the concrete structure - something upstairs just made a lot of noise, enough to be heard over the buzzing of the fire alarm.  Still insubstantial, he flies straight up through the stairs and arrives in an access hallway that feeds into the kitchen a short distance ahead in one direction and into the public area outside the ballroom in the other.  The kitchen route seems like the most direct way back.

(ooc - the Professor will be only one round behind the others.)


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2004)

OOC: Understood, will wait until your next post to post my actions.


----------



## Velmont (May 5, 2004)

The swarm slow down his course, seeing the is not way to pass under that door.

OCC: Delay action after Granite...


----------



## Radiant (May 5, 2004)

*Jorgi*

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:21

Jorgi floats forwards, lightning cracking all over his body while his eyes now glow completely. His fear is completly gone now, replaced by the force flowing through him and he considers the best possible course strangely detached. 
There are still two enemies in the water but pestilence has to be occupied, if he can do what he claims to all this is for naught.
He is lifted upward by a suddenly surge of power, getting distance between himself and the mutant with the sword. Energy gather around his finger before another lightning bolt shoots from them after Pestilence.
The electric flow on his skin increases and it even starts to look like a sphere of interlinking lightning bolts then his force field sorounds his body.

_actions: flying out of reach for the close combat guys if possible and shooting at Pestilence (attackt +10/damage+7). Will spend a hero point if I have to roll a damage save and roll under 10._


----------



## Mimic (May 5, 2004)

Relax everyone we are here to help. Although for your own safety you may want to get out of the building Thomas tells the remaining cooks as he enters the kitchen.

Thomas will approach the door and examine the shiny metal for a moment. Giving a shrug he will attempt to normally open the door, if that doesn't work he will pull his fist back.

I hope only the bad guys are behind this door.

Thomas will attempt to batter the door down.


----------



## Velmont (May 5, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Thomas will attempt to batter the door down.




Supposing Thomas is successfull, The spider swarm will ruch over the nearest bad guy he can see and bite him.

OOC: Attack +7, Fortitude save DC: 18 or drain Strenght/Super-Strenght by 8 points, another save 1 minute later. 1 point recover by minute. No HP will be use on that roll for now.


----------



## Rybaer (May 6, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:21

Jorgi, surrounded by his brilliant electric corona, floats toward the ceiling.  With it near twenty feet up, he has plenty of room to maneuver.  He unleashes another bolt of lightning, this time directly at Pestilence.  The rag clad one is ready this time, however, and rolls clear of the blast.  (Attack roll 2+10=12, miss)

"You picked the wrong time to play hero," Pestilence snarls as he raises his hand threateningly at Jorgi.  There is no blast, but Jorgi clearly feels _something_ happening to his body.  A sensation of being deathly ill befalls him - worse than food poisoning combined with delirious fever.  It is all he can manage to stay airborne.  (Attack roll 21, hit; Will save 14+2=16, fail; Drained of 7 Constitution)

The centipede woman holds, watching Pestilence deal with the nuisance while unsure how she could help against a flying foe.  The unarmed man tries to shake off his stunned state from Jorgi's electrical discharge.

Back in the kitchen, Granite pauses to assure the kitchen staff that they're aren't part of the problem, and then turns his attention to the metal sealed door.  He plants a solid stone fist into the door and the metal squeals and snaps under the force.  (Door's damage save 22 vs DC 27+presumed power attack, fail)  It doesn't come completely off, but is bent back far enough to allow a person to easily fit through.

Tarentula skitters through the opening with his incredible speed.  He briefly notes the electrical display going on halfway across the room, but another guy wearing heavy armor and carrying a sword is much closer.  The swordsman is just turning at the sound of the crushed door when the swarm of spiders appears to over take him...climbing up the armor for his exposed neck and mouth.  He brushes most of them aside, however, and Tarentula is unable to land a bite.  (Attack roll 6+7=13, miss)

Hundreds of tiny slivers of metal break off from the swordsman's armor.  A cloud of razor blades, they whirl about him in a tinkling dance of death.  He brings his sword down in an overhead chop.  The spiders of Tarentula's body part just as the sword hits the floor, leaving him to curse in annoyance.  (Attack roll 24, miss)

The centipede woman comes running across the room, quickly closing the distance to Tarentula and Granite.  The unarmed man, still stunned for the moment, does little but watch and glance over his shoulder at the scattering convention-goers.

Initiatives:
Prof. Fate 22
Jorgi 19
Pestilence 18
Unarmed 11
Granite 10
Tarentula 9.5
Swordsman 9
Centipede 8

(ooc - Let's assume that Tarentula, Granite, and the three thugs are all within thirty feet of the kitchen door.  Pestilence and Jorgi are about eighty feet from the kitchen door.  Prof Fate is about fourty feet down the hall and through kitchen from the action.)


----------



## Radiant (May 6, 2004)

*Jorgi*

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:21

Fighting hard to concentrate and stay in the air Jorgi lashes out at Pestilence yet again.

"YouknowIjustplannedtodomyjobandgettoknowmoreaboutanicegirl.
Butyouneverknowthenthenexttpsychopathicidiottoruinsyourday."

He brielfy notices the trouble at the door but concentrates on his main target.

_actions: another attack (+10 to hit/+7 damage)._


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2004)

*Professor Fate, unharmed HP’s: 4*

Professor Fate flew through the stairs and into the kitchen, remaining Intangible (to avoid harming anyone as he passed).  He hadn’t seen the kids on his flight up to the convention again.  _’Kids’,_ Steven sighed.  _’Impetuous to be certain . . . probably trying to save the world – and I’m going to help them do it.’_

_’Hope Maggie is alright . . . but I’ve got to concentrate on the issue at had,’_ Steven thought.  _’A distraction could be fatal . . and not just to me._

OOC: Double Move (Flight 40’ Base) into Convention area – through walls where necessary.


----------



## Mimic (May 6, 2004)

*Granite unharmed hp:4*

_Ugh, that's pretty creepy._ Thomas thinks to himself as he watches his new associate move through the doorway and attack the guy with the sword.

He will move into the room and attempt to grapple the Centipede women.

"Man, I thought I was ugly but get a load of you." He tells her as she comes forward. <ooc attempting to taunt +1, -4 to her attack if sucessfull (although not 100% sure, don't have my book in of me)>


----------



## Velmont (May 6, 2004)

*4 HP, 0 Stun, 0 Lethal, Condition: Good*

The main mass of the swarm pull back, staying at 10 feets of the swordman. The spiders that remain on the swordman try to bit him again.

OOC:
Elasticity give 10 feet reach
Dodge against the swordman only, giving defnece of 28 against him.
Attack +7
Fortitude: DC:18 or -8 Str, another save in 1 minute
HP: I rr any damage save under 10 and Will save under 15.


----------



## Rybaer (May 6, 2004)

(ooc - I made a slight edit to my previous post.  I had forgotten that the Unarmed man was stunned.  He didn't do anything last round, but he also wouldn't have had the opportunity to hold action.  Fixed up the initiative order, basically.

Also, thanks for posting a summary of your characters' status in the title bar.  That will help me immensely.  As you can see, I've already had trouble just keeping track of the bad guys.    

Will post next round later tonight or tomorrow morning.  Gotta get ready for work right now.)


----------



## Rybaer (May 7, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:22

Professor Fate, in his insubstantial form, zips down the hallway.  He passes through a couple walls and into the ballroom right behind the muscular guy he spoke with in the stairwell a minute or so ago.  He notes that the man's flesh now has a stony appearance to it.  The Professor arrives right in the midst of most of the action.  Much to his relief, he sees that most of the attendees have fled the immediate area of the battle.

Jorgi unleashes another bolt of lightning at Pestilence.  The bolt takes him in the side, scorching but not seriously impairing him.  (Attack roll 15+10=25, hit; dmg save 20 vs 22 [stun hit])

In spite of the rags covering his face, Jorgi gets the impression that Pestilence is scowling bitterly at him.  Again, Pestilence waves his arm in Jorgi's direction and another wave of sickness strikes him.  This time, howver, Jorgi's body is able to fight against it.  (Attack roll 24, hit; Will save 18+2=20, success)

The unarmed man finally shakes off the shock of Jorgi's opening attack.  He looks at the arrival of Professor Fate, but for the moment holds.

Granite moves to intercept the centipede woman and she seems only too willing to take him on.  He tries to wrap his arms around her torso but finds only air where she was a moment earlier.  (Attack roll 4+8=12, miss; ooc - taunting takes a half action, which is more than can be accomodated in this round...figured you'd prefer to start the attack first.)

The unarmed man grins slightly under the visor of his helm when he sees Granite come into the room.  He points at the floor beneath Granite and a wave of hazy green light springs forth.  The floor immediately begins to crumble and collapse beneath Granite.  He realizes what is happening quickly enough to jump clear before a sizable chunk of the floor disappears into the massuess' office below.  (Reflex save 19+3=22, success)

The bulk of Tarentula's spider swarm pulls back from the swordsman.  Again, the closest spiders fail to find a chink in the armor.  In the effort, the spiders on his armor are chopped apart by the whirling cloud of razor sharp metal bits.  The pain is ripples through his multiple parts.  (Damage save 12+2=14, fail [1 lethal hit])

The swordsman takes advantage of Tarentula's pain to press his attack with his oversized sword.  The writhing of the swarm throws his aim and he misses again.  (Attack roll 11, miss)

Just as Granite is catching his balance from evading the crumbling floor, the centipede woman is upon him.  Her mandibles snap in and clamp down on his shoulder.  They are completely unable to penetrate his stony hide and she is forced to release her grip.  (Attack roll 19, hit; damage save auto success from Protection)

Initiative:
Prof Fate 22
Jorgi 19
Pestilence 18
Granite 10
Unarmed 9.8
Tarentula 9.5
Swordsman 9
Centipede 8


----------



## Velmont (May 7, 2004)

*HP:3, Lethal:1, Stun:0, Condition: OK*

OOC: I suppose the Evasion wasn't applying on my dmg save...

The mass of spider gather back and reform as Lawrence who shake up a bit and see some blood on his hand.

"Damn! You won't have it that easily."

He draw a gun and shoot at him.

OOC:
Dodge against the swordman only, giving defnece of 28 against him.
Attack +7
Fortitude: DC:15 + Gun power
HP: I rr any damage save under 10 and Will save under 15.


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2004)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, HP's: 3*

Professor Fate quickly reviewed the battlefield.  _’Everyone looks one on one except for those two attacking the stone man,_ Steven thought. _’It’s difficult to determine who is in trouble.  There are more of them than us, time to try and even the tally.’_

Professor Fate concentrated a moment, then flew to the Centipede trying to touch her, If he did, he willed the Centipede to become weak, unable to move, and exhausted.  He only hoped that it worked.

OOC: Free action maintain Flight, Drop Incorporeal, Move to Centipede, Touch Attack (If hit use extra effort and a hero point to negate the fatigue - Drain all physical attributes DC 18 Will Save)


----------



## Radiant (May 7, 2004)

*Jorgi, HP 3/ Hits: Stun 0, Lethal 0/Condition: Drained for 7 constitution*

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:22

"Sorrybuddybutdidn'tyouseethefirstwopartsofthemummy?
Youallwaysloose."
He just flats there and lightning bolts continue to launch from the crackling arura around him.

_actions: attack (+10 to hot/+7 damage). Will use a hero point if the attack total is below 15._


----------



## Rybaer (May 7, 2004)

(please check ooc thread...rules question and request)


----------



## Mimic (May 8, 2004)

*Granite unharmed hp:4*

Thomas looks at the centpede woman and then to his shoulder.

That's it? Man that's pathetic, I thought we were here to fight not cuddle.

He will take another swing at her. (re-roll anything less then a 13)

ooc: Attempting to taunt +1 (loss dex bonus) (half action), Attack (half action) <if taunt is successfull as is the strike -suprise strike feat should be included in damage>


----------



## Rybaer (May 8, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:22

Professor Fate returns to corporeal form as he flies at the centipede woman.  He reaches out to lay a hand on her, but she sees him coming and easily avoids contact.  (Attack roll 6+4=10, miss)   At close range, Prof begins to appreciate just how fast she really can move.

Jorgi, performing his impersonation of a human Van de Graaff generator, unloads another bolt of lightning down upon Pestilence.  Again, Pestilence is hit and further debilitated.  (Attack roll 10+10=20, hit; dmg save 23-2<hits>=21 vs 22 [stun hit #3])

Pestilence rolls to his feet and waves his hand in the direction of the convention-goers.  Immediately, dozens of people cry out in pain as they his power sweeps over them.  Several collapse to the floor.  He turns back to Jorgi with a hint of a grin under the rags.  "Only I can cure them, lightning bug.  Same goes for you.  Still wanna zap me, and have their deaths on your conscience for the short time you have left before the disease claims you?"

Granite tries to taunt the centipede into making a reckless mistake, but she isn't buying it.  (Taunt roll 2+1=3 vs sense motive 7, fail)  He takes a swing at her anyway.  Again, she moves faster than he can throw his fist.  (Attack roll 12+8...reroll 15+8=23, miss)

The unarmed man conjures forth a sphere of liquid metal and directs it to fly at Granite's feet.  The globule connects and splatters, hardening in a fraction of a second and binding his feet to the floor.  (Snare attack roll 23, hit; reflex save roll 11+3=14, fail)

Tarentula's spiders coalesce back into his human form.  He pulls a pistol from his belt and fires at the swordsman.  The bullet tinks off his armor harmlessly.  (Attack roll 10+7=17, hit; damage save auto success from protection)

The swordsman continues his relentless and seemingly futile effort to strike Tarentula/Lawrence with his sword.  In spite of having only one target rather than a swarm, he still misses wide.  (Attack roll 10, miss)

The centipede woman smiles through her mandibles at the sight of Granite becoming bound.  She spins around and snaps ferociously at Professor Fate.  She is surprised to find that he also has very quick reflexes.  Her attack goes wide.  (Attack roll 17, miss)

Initiative:
Prof Fate 22
Jorgi 19
Pestilence 18
Granite 10
Unarmed 9.8
Tarentula 9.5
Swordsman 9
Centipede 8


----------



## Rybaer (May 8, 2004)

(ooc - small edit to the last two posts regarding Tarentula.  The damage sustained from the spinning razors was not subject to Evasion.  It was, however, knocked back from hit/stun to just a hit because of the 2 levels of Protection offered by his alternate form.  Instead of spending the next turn stunned, I've gone back and completed his subsequent turn as directed.

Like I said in the ooc thread, it's tough to remember and catch all the minutae of the characters and their powers.  Hopefully familiarity will come with time.)


----------



## Radiant (May 8, 2004)

*Jorgi, HP 3/ Hits: Stun 0, Lethal 0/Condition: Drained for 7 constitution*

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:22

At Pestilence's threat Jorgi just glows birghter. By now there is just one sprkling whip of electricity between him and the mutant, no one can even see the delay between bolts anymore.
During his contact with russian mafia Jorgi learned one thing and that is if you give in to such threats it just means that you and the hostages will both die.

Sorrymate.I'mnohero.You'llgetthatplagueofmeorI'llfryyoualive.

He is quite affraid of the guy but as long as he is still flying and launching lightning bolts it feels allright. 

_actions: attack (+10 to hot/+7 damage). Will use a hero point if the attack total is below 15._


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2004)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, HP's: 4*

Fate was appalled at what Pestilence did to the crowd.  Professor Fate looked at the distance he was from the crowd and realized that he was too far away to try and heal them . . . if he could heal then Pestilence’s claim would be false.  But also had to help the two boys would had come in here to help.

Professor Fate flew toward Pestilence, and attacked with an energy blast (electrical seemed to be appropriate).  _’If I at least knock him out, he won’t affect any others,’_ Professor Fate thought.

OOC: Maintain Immunities, Maintain Flight, Move (Flight 40’), Energy Blast on Pestilence (Ranged +8, HP re-roll attack of 15 or less).  If out of range of Pestilence, blast unarmed man.


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2004)

*HP:4, Stun: 0, Lethal: 1*

"OK... I have another idea."

Lawrence move nearer of the unarmed man.

"Leave big boy alone."

Lawrence switch back to his swarm form and try to bit the unarmed man.

OOC: Move (Half), Alternate Form (Free), Drain (Half)

Attack: +7
Drain: Fortitude DC:18
Effect: -8 STR, second save 1 minute later
Dodge against all.
HP: I rr any damage save under 10 and Will save under 15.


----------



## Mimic (May 10, 2004)

*Granite: snared, hp:3*

"Ok, that's annoying."
Thomas swings his fist down slamming it into the hardened metal attempting to shatter it and free himself from it.

If he succeeds he will move up to the swordman. "Come on, lets see what you can do with that pig sticker." Thomas will use an extra effort to take a swing at him, (HP to ignore fatigue)

effects: Attack snare <power attack> (half action); move (half action); Attack swordman <extra effort - hero point> (half action)


----------



## Rybaer (May 10, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:22

Professor Fate, deeming Pestilence the greater threat based on his actions against the innocents, heads toward the lightning storm in the middle of the room.  He hurls a lightning bolt of his own across the room, striking Pestilence full on in the back.  He is staggered from the blow.  (Attack roll 8+8=16, hit; dmg save 19-3=16 vs DC23 [stun hit #4, stunned])

Jorgi, spurning Pestilence's threat, continues to unload lightning bolts.  The staggered Pestilence takes the full brunt of it and collapses to his knees, shaking and wheezing violently.  (Attack roll 7+10+2=19, hit; dmg save 15-4=11...villain point reroll 16-4=12 vs DC22, [stun hit #5, stunned])

Pestilence is unable to function effectively at the moment.

Granite drops his fist on the metal mass binding him to the floor.  Like a sledgehammer to an ice cube, it shatters in brilliant shrapnel.  (Dmg save 9 vs DC 32...ouch)  He steps up to the swordsman and plants a fist in his side.  Rock on metal, the clang of contact shakes the room.  The swordsman's armor takes the brunt of the blow, but it's power still shocks through his system.  (Attack roll 19+7+1-5=22, hit; dmg save 25 vs DC32-protection [stun hit #1])  The swirling cloud of razors, meanwhile, chip harmlessly away at Granite's stony hide.

The unarmed man again turns his attention to the most apparent threat - Granite.  Another wave of green light pulses out from his hand and the floor underneath Granite cracks and gives way.  Granite, having over-extended himself on the punch, is off-balance and unable to leap clear.  He falls through the floor and unceremoniously crushes a massuess' table in the empty office some fifteen feet below.  (Reflex save 11+3=14, fail)

The unarmed man scarcely has time to smile at his victory when Tarentula reverts to his swarm form and overruns him.  With only a breast plate for armor, the spiders have little trouble finding easy flesh to bite.  He gasps as the poison courses through his system and he finds himself scarcely capable of supporting his own weight.  (Attack roll 10+7=17, hit; Fort save 12 vs DC18 [drain 8 Str])

The swordsman watches as Granite falls through the floor in front of him.  He turns to chew out the unarmed man, only to find him covered in spiders.  The swordsman moves over to Tarentula and again tries to swipe away at the swarm with his sword.  The spiders weave hypnotically clear of his blade.  (Attack roll 23, miss)

The centipede woman, like the swordsman, watches as Granite falls through the floor.  She turns her attention back to Professor Fate and sees that he has joined the lightning-flinger.  She sprints across the floor and uses a table to launch herself at the flying hero.  She is surprised when the table tips under her and causes her to tumble awkwardly under the Professor.  (Attack roll - nat 1, fail)

Initiative:
Prof Fate 22
Jorgi 19
Pestilence 18
Granite 10
Unarmed 9.8
Tarentula 9.5
Swordsman 9
Centipede 8


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2004)

*HP:4, Stun: 0, Lethal: 1*

Seeing his opponent start to have some difficulty to carry his armor, the swarm continue to climb on the unarmed man to find another hole in his armor to bit him. The swarm move around the guy too, to get far from the swordman.

OOC: Drain (Half), Move (Half). I move to be at least 10 ft away from the swordman, but at least 10ft from the unarmed.

Attack: +7
Drain: Fortitude DC:18
Effect: -8 STR, second save 1 minute later
Dodge against the swordman only.
HP: I rr any damage save under 10 and Will save under 15.


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 4*

"I'm Professor Fate.  Let me see if I can heal that which Pestilence did to you," Professor said to the electircal one.

Professor Fate moved to the electrical one and tried to use his powers of healing to overcome the effect that Pestilence had.  _'Hopefully, it will work for this one, then perhaps those in the crowd that were affected,'_ Fate thought.  He looked to where the boys were, and noticed one of them missing.

_'Perhap I should help against the others first,'_ Fate thought.

OOC: Maintain Flight, Maintain Immunities, Move, then Heal (PL8).


----------



## Mimic (May 10, 2004)

*Granite: stun (0) lethal (0) HP(2)*

Man, that guy is really starting to piss me off. Thomas says as he gets up and dusts himself off.

If the room that he is in is the same size at the one above Thomas will walk over to where he believes the unarmed man is standing. If it is not he will leap through the hole that he fell through.


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

*Jorgi, HP 3/ Hits: Stun 0, Lethal 0/Condition: Drained for 7 constitution*

Jorgi shouts hystrically over the noise of his own powers. By now the energy builds in him like he where his own power plant and an conintious like of cracking energy connects him to Pestilence while he screams hysterically.
"Takethatplaguebackyoubastard."
Then he sees Prof Fate he looks at him surprised for half a second the power ebs down.
"Anyone ever told ya that you've got an hourglass on your shirt?"
His surprise can't calm him though and the power flares back up and Pestilence again bears the brunt of it.

_actions: attack (+10/damage+7). Will only use hero points if any saves rolls come up under 10._


----------



## Rybaer (May 11, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Man, that guy is really starting to piss me off. Thomas says as he gets up and dusts himself off.
> 
> If the room that he is in is the same size at the one above Thomas will walk over to where he believes the unarmed man is standing. If it is not he will leap through the hole that he fell through.





(ooc - His position was only about 20-30 ft away, which would correspond with a corner of the office you're in.  You can move there and make another action this round, if you wish.

Update later tonight.)


----------



## Rybaer (May 11, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:22

Professor Fate flies up toward Jorgi, offering to help him.  As he approaches, he can see that the young man is quite ill - sickly pale and covered in pustules.  Jorgi's attention only briefly turns from Pestilence to Professor Fate, acknowledging his presence.  He continues to unload lightning bolts at the weakening Pestilence.

Judging by the intense corona of electrical energy still surrounding Jorgi, Professor Fate concludes that it would be risky to attempt to heal him, so he holds back ready to step in if given a chance.

Jorgi's attack connects again.  Finally, Pestilence's form twitches and goes limp...unconscious.  (Attack roll 4+10+2=16, hit; dmg save - nat 1 [fail, unconscious]

Jorgi finally starts to come out of his crazed focus on Pestilence.  It gets through to him that the newcomer, Professor Fate, had just offered to try healing him.  He drops his electric field to allow him to come closer.  The Professor lays his hands on the young man and channels his healing ability.  To the dismay of both, it appears to have no effect.

Granite picks himself up from the debris of the table and looks at the ceiling, trying to judge where in the masseuss' office would correspond to the location of the unarmed man above.  He picks a corner of the room and casually tosses a couch clear of the area.

The unarmed man, in a panic from the poison seeping through his system, tries desperately to shake off the spiders.  He conjures forth a bowling-ball sized globule of liquid metal and tries to splash it in the center of the swarm's mass.  It hits the floor and spreads, but only a couple spiders are caught in the quick-hardening liquid.  (Snare attack roll 20, miss)

Tarentula, after dodging the metal goo, skitters around to the opposite side of the unarmed man, gaining some distance from the swordsman.  He stretches the swarm and again bites him repeatedly.  Under a heavy second dose of venom, the unarmed man drops to the floor...awake but unable to move.  (Attack roll - nat 20, hit; Fort save - nat 1...villain pt reroll 6, fail [drain 8 Str - to zero])

The swordsman, seeing the unarmed man fall under the swarm of spiders, lets out a cry.  He sounds genuinely upset and hurt.  He places his sword against his chest and it melds seamlessly into his armor.  The swordsman then runs to his fallen comrade's side and throws himself at Tarentula's outstretched swarm.  The razors cut into the swarm, slicing many and again causing great pain.  (Attack roll - nat 20, hit; dmg save roll (w/Evasion this time) - nat 1...reroll 9+10=19 [1 lethal hit, no stun])

As Tarentula flinches back from the razor cloud, the swordsman makes sure to position the bulk of his body between the fallen man and the spider swarm.  In a voice that sounds on the verge of tears, he says to Tarentula, "What have you done to him?  Just leave him alone!"

The centipede woman pulls herself up from under the tipped table.  She watches Jorgi drop Pestilence and decides that she has had enough of this adventure.  She crosses the room in a mere moment, yelling at the swordsman in a dry, clicking voice as she goes, "You might want to clear out.  Our fearless leader is down."  She makes it through the kitchen door.

Initiative:
Prof Fate 22
Jorgi 19
Pestilence 18 (unconscious)
Granite 10
Unarmed 9.8 (immobile)
Tarentula 9.5
Swordsman 9
Centipede 8 (departing)

ooc - Amazing string of rolls, eh?  Three nat 1's on saving throws and two natural 20's on attacks.  Ugly for the recipients.


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

*Jorgi, HP 3/ Hits: Stun 0, Lethal 0/Condition: Drained for 7 constitution*

Jorgi is highly tempted to just continue his assault until nothing is left of the disgusting mutant but somehow his fear of making the decease impossible to reverse manages to throw him out of his frenzy.
Still the build up energy demands to be released and Jorgi lets the power guide itself. Of course that means that the next lightning bolt launches at the armored mutant.

_actions: attack (+10/damage+7)_


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2004)

*HP: 3, Stun: 0, Lethal: 2*

The spider swarm gather again, and reform back to Lawrence, who takes a few steps from the swordman and his immobolize friend, poiting a gun at the swordman.

"You are alone now and you are outnumbered. Surrender or flee, I don't care, but stop that fight before someone else get hurt."

OOC: Alternate Form (Free), Move (Half), Talk (Half? Maybe some roll aplied on that...)


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2004)

*HP: 3, Stun: 0, Lethal: 2*

--Double post--


----------



## Mimic (May 12, 2004)

Thomas squats down and then launches himself upwards through the roof hopefully surprising the unarmed mutant.

<ooc: I'm sure this will surprise someone>


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2004)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, HP's: 3*



			
				Jorgi said:
			
		

> Then he sees Prof Fate he looks at him surprised for half a second the power ebs down."Anyone ever told ya that you've got an hourglass on your shirt?"




"Yeah, I get that alot . . ."  Professor Fate said with a smile.  "Suppose I would be shocked if it was actually real, but it's really just a nice embroidery job.  Let's see what I can do about this 'disease'."

_'Well, I can't really be surprised that it didn't work, can I?' _ Professor Fate thought.  _'Pestilence did say that healing wouldn't work.  I need to identify how this was done to determine a way to undo it.  Meanwhile . . . '_

Professor Fate tried to put his intelligence around a way to counter the disease while he flew toward the swordsman. He tried to put range on his ability to drain someone, particularly on draining the swordsman's strength.

OOC: Hero Point to add extra of range to Drain: Strength.


----------



## Rybaer (May 12, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:22

Professor Fate turns his attention back to the swordsman.  He digs deep within himself to find a way of projecting the power at a range.  A thin beam of energy leaps from his open palm and strikes the armor-clad man.  He grimaces but seems to resist the effect.  (Attack roll 12+8=20, hit; will save roll 20 vs DC18)

Jorgi, right beside the Professor, launches a lightning bolt at the swordsman.  Alerted by the attack from the Professor, the swordsman sees the lightning bolt coming and is able to dodge clear.  (Attack roll 4+10=14, miss)

Granite looks up at the ceiling, takes a deep breath, and leaps up with considerable force.  He comes crashing up through the floor of the ballroom - water pipes twisting and exposed electrical wires sparking in the process.  He lands right beside the swordsman - and just now discovers that his sword is no longer in evidence.  The unarmed man, he also notes, is lying limply on his side and giving Granite a dirty look.  (Floor's damage save 14, fail; random chance of hitting target just missed.)

A hemisphere of metal spontaneously manifests over both the swordsman and the unarmed man.

Tarentula reforms into his human form and starts to draw a gun.  He was expecting to threaten the two men, but they are now under the metal dome.

The metal dome starts to mold itself into something more closely resembling an oblong sphere.  It appears to be sealing itself closed underneath.

Initiative:
Prof Fate 22
Jorgi 19
Pestilence 18 (unconscious)
Granite 10
Unarmed 9.8 (immobile)
Tarentula 9.5
Swordsman 9
Centipede 8 (departing)

(ooc - Velmont, as the situation changed considerably right before your turn, you may change your action for this last round if you can think of something more useful to do.  Otherwise, we'll just leave you standing there with a hesitant look on your face and a gun in hand.)


----------



## Radiant (May 12, 2004)

*Jorgi*

"Metall? You're not that smart are you?"
The energy storm around him vanishes and the young man softly floats to the floor there the two last enemies are waiting.
Still charged with electricity Jorgi touches the sphere, hoping that the metall will lead it on.


----------



## Mimic (May 13, 2004)

Hey sparky stop with the light show, let's see if I can crack this egg.

Thomas pulls his arm back and smashes into hte metal sphere.

<add in power attack>


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 3*

Professor Fate looked over the crowd, mulling if there was anything that he could do for them.  At the moment, he couldn't think of anything.  He let his mind dwell on it a few moments more.  

Seeing the emphasis on the dome and the remaining two, Professor Fate called out to the boys at the front of the area, "Watch out for an escape under the dome."

Meanwhile he kept an eye on Pestilence from the air, not wanting to allow the centipede woman to run in and make off with him as well.


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2004)

Lawrence stay amazed before the metal sphere. Doubting his gun would do any good, he step back slowly and get ready to shoot if needed.

OOC:
Move 5ft per round away from the sphere
Ready action: Shoot if the sphere become aggresive.


----------



## Rybaer (May 13, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:22

Professor Fate urges the others to watch over any possible escape from the metal blob while he maintains vigilance over Pestilence.  When he glances over at the cowering mass of guests near the exits, he catches a glimpse of Maggie.  She's looking at him, concern showing beneath a forced smile.  She does not appear to be one of Pestilence's victims.

Jorgi lands near the metal and discharges a considerable amount of energy into it.  The electricity courses through the metal, almost pulling itself out of Jorgi's body it is such a good conductor.  He gets the impression that the electricity is dispersing harmlessly around the outside of the metal.  It is functioning as a Faraday Cage, protecting the men inside from electric fields.

Granite calls off Jorgi, then plants a fist into the metal spheroid once it is no longer electrified.  The metal shell squeals in protest as it bends and tears under his fist.  A hole several feet in diameter has been produced, exposing the interior and its 'passengers'.  (Damage save 20 vs DC32, fail)

Cursing is briefly heard from within the sphere, but it is soon muffled when more metal covers up the hole.  It appears as a crude patch over the hole, rather than a repair of the damage.

Jorgi watches on with his pistol drawn.  He didn't have a very good view of the interior during the brief second or two that it was available.  For the moment, the sphere does not appear to be assuming a threatening posture.

The sphere begins to stretch and move across the floor, away from Tarentula and Granite.  The patch smoothes over and melds seamlessly with the rest of the blob.  Sluglike, it begins to ooze its way through one of the holes in the floor.

Initiative:
Prof Fate 22
Jorgi 19
Pestilence 18 (unconscious)
Granite 10
Unarmed 9.8 (immobile)
Tarentula 9.5
Swordsman 9
Centipede 8 (departing)


----------



## Radiant (May 13, 2004)

*Jorgi, HP 3/ Hits: Stun 0, Lethal 0/Condition: Drained for 7 constitution*

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:22

He watches the metal sphere as it departs but he doesn't really care about it. Instead he lands near to pestilence with every intention of fyring the mutant until he heals him. Theh he lands near him the sickness finally catches up with him and he collapses into a chair.

"Jack are you allright?"


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2004)

*HP: 3, Stun: 0, Lethal: 2*

Seeing that the only thing the sphere want to do is to escape, Lawrence relax his guard and lower his gun. He starts to look around to see if there is any wounded person or in need.


----------



## Mimic (May 13, 2004)

*Granite Heath:Fine HP:2*

Thomas will attempt to grab hold of the metal sphere before it can ooze it's way through the hole.


----------



## Rybaer (May 14, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:22

Jorgi lands next to Pestilence.  He is about to juice up his electric field, when the drain of the attack takes its toll and he slumps into a nearby chair.  Overhead, Professor Fate maintains his dilligence in case the centipede woman should return.

Jorgi calls Jack through his headset.

"Hey man, you okay," Jack replies.  "I saw you take a hit from whatever it is that sick-o was throwing around.  Man, were you dishing some heat back his way.  Wow.  Oh, yeah, I'm fine back here..."

Lawrence lowers his gun and backs away while Granite goes at the moving metal spheroid.  He looks around to see if anyone is injured, but soon realizes that he's the only one with any substantial wounds.  Several dozen people seem to have been stricken by Pestilence's disease - and these are being helped by other conference attendees.  Lawrence doesn't think there's much he could offer them at the moment.

Granite takes a different tactic with the metal blob.  As it tries to ooze through the hole, he wraps his arms around part of it and pulls it back out.  His incredible strength is more than sufficient for the task.  The blob is a little difficult to hold onto, however, as it is moving and flexing like a giant water balloon.  

Abruptly, the metal spheroid goes rigid and hundreds of foot-long metal spikes sprout out from the surface.  While it would have skewered a normal man, Granite's stony hide completely protects him from being impaled.


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2004)

"Thomas, you'll be alright?"

Seeing the big guy is playing with the sphere, he go back to Fate and Jorgi.

"Pretty impressive, all that electricty... I've got a bad idea here. What is the nature of that illness? Is it contagious? I suggest we assure ourselves that no one leaves that place before being watch by a doctor, in case it is contagious. We don't want a plague to strike the city."


----------



## Mimic (May 14, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Thomas, you'll be alright?"




Yea, they don't seem to want to play any more. Fortunately I'm pretty thick skinned about this sort of thing.

Thomas will start to violently shake the hardened sphere.

Hey, why don't you want to play with me any more?


----------



## Keia (May 14, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 3*

Professor Fate spent the time, moving Pestilence closer to the others and away from Maggie and the rest of the crowd. while he did that he tried to think about how the disease was caused and if he could come up with a way to stop it.

As a thought, he looked around for Sandra Poynter, making certain she was alright as well.  

"Anyone else hurt?" Professor Fate asked.


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2004)

*Lawrence Thorn, HP:3, Stun:0, Lethal:2, Healthy*



			
				Professor Fate said:
			
		

> "Anyone else hurt?"




"Well..." Lawrence looks at his hand, covered by blood. "Yeah, the adrenaline is still on, so it is just annoying, but it seems not very beautifull"


----------



## Radiant (May 14, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Thomas, you'll be alright?"
> 
> Seeing the big guy is playing with the sphere, he go back to Fate and Jorgi.
> 
> "Pretty impressive, all that electricty... I've got a bad idea here. What is the nature of that illness? Is it contagious? I suggest we assure ourselves that no one leaves that place before being watch by a doctor, in case it is contagious. We don't want a plague to strike the city."




"Areyoucrazy?I'moutahere.I'lljustfrythatmummy
untilhetakesbackhisplague."

He takes a look around the room trying to see Jack and maybe glimpse the girl from before.

"Whoareyoupeopleanyway? And, thanksforhelpingIguess"


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Whoareyoupeopleanyway? And, thanksforhelpingIguess"




"Hmmm... catch only half of what you said, but if I am right, me and Thomas are only two ordinary guys who had some strange powers and tought it would be usefull to use it against some villain... well, just a friend of me who have done the suggestion, not my idea. And for him," looking at Fate, "a friend of a stranger we meet in the stair here, that's all I know."


----------



## Rybaer (May 15, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:22

Granite starts to shake the (now spikey) metal spheroid.  Deep clanking issues forth from its hollow innards - likely the suits of armor worn by its occupants banging against the walls.  The spheroid, in turn, loses the spikes and starts to expand like a balloon.  Soon, it will be too wedged between the floor and ceiling.

Jorgi takes a look around, scanning the crowd for any sign of the girl he met earlier.  He only spots one person who might be an employee and it isn't her.  Seems she was probably among those fortunate enough to have not been in the room when the situation began.

Professor Fate looks at the wounds on Lawrence's hands and he summons forth a spell that closes them and eases the pain.  Lawrence watches in quiet amazement.  

When no one else comes forward with an injury, Professor Fate starts to look around the room for Sandra Poynter.  What he sees distresses him - she is sitting limply in a chair, the pox of Pestilence's disease clearly in evidence on her face and arms.  She is looking back at him, but seemingly without the energy to show much emotion.

A trio of cops burst into the room from Granite's hole in the kitchen doorway.  Their pistols are drawn and they are looking for any threat.  Between the ballooning metal sphere and a couple of non-threatening metahumans, they seem unable to decide how to proceed.

One of them bravely takes a couple steps further into the room and points his gun vaguely in Granite's direction.  "You there," he calls out.  "Drop the metal thing and take a step back please."


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2004)

Lawrence turn around and see the cops. He put his hands up and tell them.

"The ones who attack the place are inside that ball of metal, and they are trying to escape, maybe you don't want him to put that thing down and simply have him freeze... anyway, your bullets would do nothing to his stone skin.

They are two in there, and one just over here, their boss, that have been neutralize, and one that have escape, a centipede like women. And please, call some doctors fast, there is many people who have been strick by an unknown plague. It would be a good idea to make sure no one get in or out, in case it is contagious."


----------



## Mimic (May 15, 2004)

Kid's right, you might also want to secure the rooms above and below this one. One of them can melt holes in the floor.

Thomas tells the police officers as he wedges the sphere between the roof and the floor, he keeps a close eye on it for any changes.


----------



## Keia (May 15, 2004)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, HP's: 3*



> Professor Fate looks at the wounds on Lawrence's hands and he summons forth a spell that closes them and eases the pain. Lawrence watches in quiet amazement.




"Hope that did the trick," Professor Fate commented.  Seeing Sandra looking the way she did, Professor Fate flew toward her, looking to help in some way.

He thought of ways his healing power might be altered to deal with the effects of Pestilence's power.  Before he could actually get to Sandra, the cops arrived . . . just in time.



			
				Cop said:
			
		

> One of them bravely takes a couple steps further into the room and points his gun vaguely in Granite's direction. "You there," he calls out. "Drop the metal thing and take a step back please."




"Easy, gentlemen," Professor Fate said, "those three are with me.  My name is Professor Fate.  you may of may not have heard of me.  I've brought more than a couple of criminals to your various precincts.  Other than what my companions suggested, perhaps a medical doctor and a containment unit would also be appropriate."


----------



## Rybaer (May 16, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:23

The cops listen and seem to accept the story in light of the physical evidence.

One of the convention attendees, a well-dressed gentleman in his late 40's or early 50's whom Professor Fate recognizes as Werner Schwartzeit, vouches for the accuracy of their story...as much as he witnessed, anyway.

"Yeah, I think I do recall hearing about you," one of the cops says when Professor Fate introduces himself.  

Another cop seems to take the lead for the others.  "Okay, if we're dealing with a possible mutant plague, I agree that this room must be contained.  The doors are sealed with some sort of metal from the outside, so I don't think it should be too difficult.  This door and those holes in the floor seem to be the only access points."

He turns to one of his fellow cops.  "You go get some other men and start securing the floor above and below this.  I'll see about getting some doctors in here.  There should be a couple EMS units here already.  I expect the CDC will probably get involved at some point.  Ugh, this could get messy."

To the other cop, he says, "I want you to stay here and keep an eye on things for the moment.  Don't let anyone out."

He turns back to the heroes.  "Thanks for taking these guys on," he says as he surveys the scene once more.  "I'm not sure how well we could have handled them.  I just hope no one dies as a result, or you guys might find yourselves in a heap of legal problems.  You know how people like to sue these days.

"As long as you have to stay here for the quarantine, can you guys keep an eye on the disease fellow over there as well as the two guys you've got cornered in this metal ball?  We'll call out to the other units in the area to watch for that centipede woman you mentioned."

Two cops leave to deal with their tasks while the third, the youngest looking of the three, is left behind to watch from the kitchen doorway.  Most of the convention-goers are quietly watching the proceedings or talking in hushed tones on their cell phones.  Some, however, are starting to express anger at the heroes for their role in causing Pestilence to unleash his power.  Their comments are just an undercurrent at the moment, but there is a sense that they might build to a fervor...especially among those who are watching a loved one suffering and wondering whether they will even survive.

Meanwhile, the metal sphere has expanded to the limits of the ceiling - making it about 25' in diamether.  It rests quiet and inert for a while.

From his position near the kitchen door, the cop starts to take an interest in something he's seeing through one of the holes in the floor.  His face pales.  He looks back up at Granite and the others.  "Uh, guys," he says, "I think they're coming out the bottom of that thing."

Looking through one of the holes, everyone can see that a five foot diameter metal tube reaches from the ceiling of the masseuss' office to the floor.  It is situated directly under the giant sphere in the ballroom.


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2004)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, HP's: 3*

Professor Fate activates his Intangibility and attempts to enter the sphere to take a look around.


----------



## Rybaer (May 16, 2004)

Professor Fate glides through the metal of the sphere.  His darkvision kicks in as he looks around the hollow innards.  The sphere is empty aside from a rough hole in the bottom.  He can hear the echo of movement coming from somewhere down below.

The hole in the floor, predictably, leads to the tube the cop spotted.  It appears to go all the way down to the first floor, where the Professor sees the swordsman drag his companion out of the tube and into a lit room some forty feet below.  The bottom of the tube seals shut a moment later.


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2004)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, HP's: 3*

Professor glided silently down the tube intangibly and looked to take advantage of his possible surprise and drain the swordsman.

OOC: Maintain flight, Maintain intangibility, Drain attack (Str), use a hero point to push the power and add a ghost touch extra to his intangibility, allowing him the drain while intangible.


----------



## Radiant (May 16, 2004)

*Jorgi*

Jorgi again tries to find Jack and does his best to stay out of the way of the cops. He is used to them being so corrupt that it wouldn't wonder him if they took the side of his enemies. Then they don't seem to do so he just ingnores them on his way around.
If he overhears one of the attendants complaining he gets quite pissed but tries his best to ignore it.

"Yourwelcome.NexttimeI'lljustleaveandleavethehighandmighty
tosortouttheirownmess."


----------



## Mimic (May 16, 2004)

*Granite: Health-fine hp:2*

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:23



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> Looking through one of the holes, everyone can see that a five foot diameter metal tube reaches from the ceiling of the masseuss' office to the floor.  It is situated directly under the giant sphere in the ballroom.




These guys just don't give up do they?

Granite will wait a few moments to allow the flying man to do what ever he was going to do. Once he figures the way is clear he will attempt to smash his way through the metal.

If he succeeds he will enter follow after them.


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2004)

*Lawrence Thorn, HP:3, Stun:0, Lethal:0, Condition: Healthy*

"Not again"

Lawrence transform into the swarm and start to follow them, trying to squeeze his way if needed. As soon as he see the unarmed guy, he will try to drain him.


----------



## Radiant (May 16, 2004)

*Jorgi*

Too exhausted he doesn't care about the other mutants. He gives up his search soon after since the sickness drains so much of his strength and just lets himself fall into another chair to keep watch over Pestilence.

"Comeon,wakeupsoIcanfryyouagain."


----------



## Rybaer (May 17, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Floors 1 and 3, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:23

Professor Fate floats down the tube and goes through the metal at the end.  The tube empties out in a small, dimly lit office - likely belonging to one of the convention center's managers.  The door is ajar and the Professor can hear the clanking of metal on metal just down the hall a bit from the swordsman carrying his companion.

Professor Fate slips through the door and spots his quarry just a couple dozen feet down the hall.  This is an office area with several dozen cubicles and branching hallways, probably part of the center's business and bookings office.  At this time of night, there is no one else around.  Almost soundlessly, he sneaks up behind the two.

*****

The cop in the ballroom seems agitated, but unsure of how to deal with the situation.  When Granite tears a gaping hole in the metal sphere and steps in, the cop calls out to him to "come right back because of the quarantine."  Lawrence transforms back into his spider swarm and follows right behind.

The interior of the sphere is dark and unoccupied.  Granite spots the hole in the floor and leaps down, landing on the metal cap at the bottom with a booming thud.  While the swarm of spiders climbs down after him, Granite tears another hole through the metal - is squeals in protest, but gives way easily.  (With all the metal he has torn through today, Granite has come to the conclusion that it is unusually soft and brittle...much poorer in quality than a typical steel.)

*****

Professor Fate reaches out to tap the unwary swordsman with his power.  The booming clang from behind - Granite landing in the tube - causes the swordsman to spin around.  Fate doesn't hesistate and calls forth his power, placing a hand through the swordsman's armor and trying to drain his strength.  The swordsman's eyes go wide in shock as he starts to collapse under the weight of his companion as well as his own armor.  The unarmed man is dropped to the floor and the swordsman staggers against a nearby wall.  (Attack roll 9+4=13, hit vs flat-footed; Will save 15 vs DC18, fail [8 Str drained])

While the Professor's attack is executed, Granite tears through the metal tube and he and Tarentula spill out into the office and then the hall.  They can't tell just what happened, but it's obvious that Professor Fate just did something painful to the swordsman.


New initiative sequence:
Unarmed man 16
Professor Fate 14
Swordsman 9
Tarentula 8
Granite 5

The unarmed man, in an awkward heap on the floor, gives Professor Fate a dirty look.  He also sees the arrival of Granite and Tarentula.  A thick mass of metal forms spontaneously in the hallway, sealing off the two groups.

(In watching the mass of metal form, it's apparent to Granite that it's thick enough to pose a problem punching through.  It's possible, but will take time.  Going through the walls on either side would probably be much quicker.)

*****

Back in the ballroom, Jorgi slumps into a chair near Pestilence to keep an eye on him.  The disease has him really wiped out and it's about all he can do to stay awake.  Luckily, Pestilence doesn't look like he'll be much of a chore to babysit.

A pair of people bravely approach Jorgi - one is a young woman in a fashionable jacket and skirt, carrying a microphone, and the other is a man hauling a video camera.  Jorgi recognizes them as the news crew who had been in the back corner of the room when things went down.  The camera's got a bright light on and is pointed right at him.

The young woman seems brave until she gets close enough to notice both the pustules on Jorgi's face and hands, as well as the strange crackling in his eyes.  From about ten feet away, she tries to initiate an interview.  Jorgi can sense that this broadcast is going out as a live feed.

"Sir," she says, trying to assume a professional tone.  "You are a metahuman who seemingly attacked the hostage takers.  Who are you and what can you tell us about your role in the events that just transpired?"


----------



## Radiant (May 17, 2004)

*Jorgi*



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> The Hightower Convention Center Floors 1 and 3, Downtown, Coast City
> April 16
> 21:23
> 
> ...




Normaly Jorgi would be more than happy to talk to the women until her ears bleed but right now he just wishes he could die so this is over.
It takes him a moment to realize that he is just shown live on TV and that about everyone in the world will know what he is right now.

"Ohcrap!"

Before he even thinks about it the light goes out and the camera shuts down. If he isn't carefull machines follow his wishes without him even deciding if that's usefull or not.

"Sorry,Iguesyouearnyourlivingwiththat."


----------



## Rybaer (May 17, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Ohcrap!"
> 
> Before he even thinks about it the light goes out and the camera shuts down. If he isn't carefull machines follow his wishes without him even deciding if that's usefull or not.
> 
> "Sorry,Iguesyouearnyourlivingwiththat."





When the light clicks out on the camera, the news reporter turns the cameraman and asks what the problem is.

"I don't know," he replies, furiously fiddling with switches and buttons on the camera.  "The whole thing just died.  Never done that before."

"Dammit," she says, having already forgotten about Jorgi.  "We had a live, freakin' exclusive and your incompetence is going to blow my chance at getting that anchor position.  Get that piece of junk running and fast."

Neither of them seems to be capable of making the connection between Jorgi's powers and the camera's failure.


----------



## Radiant (May 17, 2004)

*Jorgi*



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> When the light clicks out on the camera, the news reporter turns the cameraman and asks what the problem is.
> 
> "I don't know," he replies, furiously fiddling with switches and buttons on the camera.  "The whole thing just died.  Never done that before."
> 
> ...




Not that he wouldn't like to talk to that women but in his current condition he can't even care for that. Maybe he should turn it back on since it's her big chance but then there's no excuse for such stupidity. 
If they don't even get that they probably should look for another job.

By now he's even given up calling for Jack, he just hopes he's allright.


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2004)

*Professor Fate: Unhurt, Hero Pts 2*

_The Hightower Convention Center Floors 1 and 3, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:23_

Professor Fate admired the unarmed man a bit.  Here he was basically fighting three on one and he was holding his own.  The admiration died quickly when Steven recalled that damage that Pestilence had wrought and the lives at stake.

*“Surrender now and it will go easier for you,” * Professor Fate offered.  Fate tried to put the force of his will behind offer and thrust both hands at the unarmed man.

OOC: Spend hero point to spontaneous cast a mental blast.  +6 to hit vs. opponent’s 10+wisdom bonus.  Will save vs damage DC 23 = 15+8


----------



## Mimic (May 17, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Floors 1 and 3, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:23



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> (In watching the mass of metal form, it's apparent to Granite that it's thick enough to pose a problem punching through.  It's possible, but will take time.  Going through the walls on either side would probably be much quicker.)




What do they think I am, a walking can opener? Granite grumbles, it's fairly obvious that he is getting pretty annoyed at this.

He studies the metal wall for a moment as he tries to remember where everyone was situated before his line of sight was cut off. Once that is done he will batter down the wall closest to the swordman and his compainion.


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> The Hightower Convention Center Floors 1 and 3, Downtown, Coast City
> April 16
> 21:23
> The unarmed man, in an awkward heap on the floor, gives Professor Fate a dirty look.  He also sees the arrival of Granite and Tarentula.  A thick mass of metal forms spontaneously in the hallway, sealing off the two groups.




The swarm form back to Lawrence. His gun pointed on the unarmed guy.

"Now, surrender, because I won't be able to hold my friends from doing some harm to you"

OOC: Just a note, that the unarmed guy will have to do one extra save for every attack of my drain that hit, one minute after that attack, and the STR point are recovered at the speed of 1 per minute.


----------



## Rybaer (May 18, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Floors 1 and 3, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:23

The unarmed man, unable to move, takes the full brunt of Professor Fate's mental assault.  His will is able to withstand much of the attack, however, and it just seems to tick him off all the more.  (Attack roll 16+6=22, hit; Will save 19 vs DC23 [1 stun hit])

The swordsman brings himself back to a standing position, but it clearly takes no small effort to do so.  Again, a cloud of razor sharp metal shards split out of his armor and surround him.  "Enough of this, already," he says, holding his hands up in submission.  "You guys just don't quit."

Granite pounds his way through the office walls like they were tissue paper and comes out finding the swordsman apparently offering up some sort of truce.  Lawrence, back in human form, follows right behind Granite and points his gun at the limp mass of the unarmed man on the floor.

"Look," the swordsman says, "let's just call it a draw.  We didn't hurt anyone...not seriously, anyway.  We were idiots to let that diseased freak talk us into this.  He's the one you really want.  Show a little mercy on some fellow mutants and let us find our own way out of here while we still can.  Us mutants don't get any breaks right now as it is."  He sounds dejected and bitter.

(ooc - thanks for the poison reminder.  It's been about a minute now.  He recovers one point, then promptly fails his next save with an 8.  Back down to zero Str.)

*****

Back in the ballroom, Jorgi perks up at the sound of a familiar voice.

"Hey man," says Jack, "you look like hell."  He's wearing a stupid grin and is holding two cans of beer, one of which he offers to Jorgi.  "It's cold.  I keep a small cooler in one of the gear boxes...for emergency use only."

He sits down in a chair not too far from Jorgi and takes a long, thoughtful pull on his beer.  "Assuming you live through this, and I don't catch it, you still interested in that job?  I can't afford to pay you extra for the super-hero security perks you come pre-configured with, but I think I can bump that starting offer a bit based on how you handle electronics."


----------



## Mimic (May 18, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Floors 1 and 3, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:23



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Look," the swordsman says, "let's just call it a draw.  We didn't hurt anyone...not seriously, anyway.  We were idiots to let that diseased freak talk us into this.  He's the one you really want.  Show a little mercy on some fellow mutants and let us find our own way out of here while we still can.  Us mutants don't get any breaks right now as it is."  He sounds dejected and bitter.




Yea, like that little stunt you just pulled is going to make life so much easier for us now. Thomas replies gruffly, folding his arms across his chest.

Besides how do we know they won't just turn around and do it again somewhere else?


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

_The Hightower Convention Center Floors 1 and 3, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:23_

Professor Fate looked to Granite and nodded in agreement.  He regarded the swordsman a moment, then said.

"Drop your defenses and we'll take you to the authorities," Professor Fate said.  "If it is as you say, then I'm certain they would be interested in a 'state's evidence' and you can work yourself a deal.  Especially if you tell us how to heal what _your_ boss did to those people in the auditorium, then I would be persuaded to speak on your behalf."

Looking at the field of metal tha surrounded the swordman, Professor Fate said, "A field of energy to protect me" and extended his arms in a circle around himself.

OOC: Maintain flight, Maintain immunities, Activate forcefield (I'm thinking a nimbus of pale yellow light).


----------



## Velmont (May 19, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> The Hightower Convention Center Floors 1 and 3, Downtown, Coast City
> April 16
> 21:23
> 
> "Look," the swordsman says, "let's just call it a draw.  We didn't hurt anyone...not seriously, anyway.  We were idiots to let that diseased freak talk us into this.  He's the one you really want.  Show a little mercy on some fellow mutants and let us find our own way out of here while we still can.  Us mutants don't get any breaks right now as it is."  He sounds dejected and bitter.




"Well, it isn't you didn't try. How many slashes I dodge, slashes that could kill someone normal... But even then, I could understand. We broke in and start the hostilities.

But, I'll tell you what I hate most. My powers are freaky, they are not really good looking, so I will be one of the first victim of your stupid move. A population, as a group, is stupid. One guy of a minority do something wrong, and everyone pay for it. It is call racism. Now, because of your stupid move, I will be victim of that racism. We don't get a break, you say? You aren't working for neither! You are an idiot, on that we agree.

You'll surrender to the authorities, and if you were manipulated, you'll be very cooperative, and they will surely reduce your time to pay for your cooperation, and maybe we will have a little less hard time, us, innocent mutant who just want to be left alone. At least, see the good side of that, we stop your boss before he kill someone, so you won't be arrested for murder, that would have let you in jail for many years."


----------



## Radiant (May 19, 2004)

*Jorgi*



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> The Hightower Convention Center Floors 1 and 3, Downtown, Coast City
> April 16
> 21:23
> 
> ...




"Whataboutsickdays?"

Jorgi takes the beer with a weak smile and lets himself slump into his char.

"Don'twanttoearnmoneywiththat.It'snotwhatIdo.Leavethatto thosecostumedheroguys. Orwhoever isbravaeandstupidenoughforit.
Thatwasonofun.AndIfeellikecrapthankstothatguyinthebandages.

He winces, gulps down half of the beer and allready starts to feel better. Or he feels generally less but who cares.

Ifthisdoesn't turnmetopasteyou'vegotyourselfanewemployee.Atleastifthisain'ttheaveragedayinyourbuisness.


----------



## Rybaer (May 20, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Floors 1 and 3, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:24

The swordsman listens to each in turn, but when Professor Fate speaks, his expression finally begins to soften.  He goes from bitter to resigned in a very short span.  Granite and Lawrence, listening to the masked superhero's smooth words and impeccable line of reasoning, think that this is a guy who could talk Donald Trump into taking a vow of poverty.  (Diplomacy roll 19+12=31)

The swordsman lets his razor cloud drop - the blades merging with his armor.  "Very well," he says.  "We'll give up.  Just keep it straight with the cops that the disease guy is responsible for this."

He then picks his companion back up off the ground.  It occurs to him that his strength has returned.  "Oh, hey, that wore off.  Good."

He holds the unarmed man up and looks him in the face.  "How are you holding up?" he asks.  The unarmed man gives him an annoyed look and drools a bit.  "Just remember, Pestilence forced us to help him.  He threatened to use his disease thing on us.  Got it?"  This last bit is delivered with pointed emphasis.

The swordsman looks to Lawrence.  "Hey, does this stuff wear off?  Can you cure him?"

They will follow back up to the ballroom, if that is your intended destination.

*****

Professor Fate's supernaturally enhanced intellect has been churning away at the problem of how to deal with Pestilence's disease attack.  His healing power seemed ineffectual, but it occurs to him that he might be able to focus the healing power in a slightly different way.  Rather than try to directly repair the damage to the body, he could try using the same power to boost the victim's own natural systems.

(ooc - Frankly, there is no mechanic to counter poison or disease aside from immunity.  It seems like it should fall in the domain of healing.  I'll rule that the healing power can be applied to these things with the use of a Hero Point.)

*****

Jack grins at Jorgi.  "Well, this was by far my most exciting job.  It's certainly not representative of a typical day.  I just hope that you're not a magnet for this sort of behavior...I don't think I carry enough liability insurance for that sort of thing."


----------



## Velmont (May 20, 2004)

"Well, I must tell that I'm not sure. I've use it once before only. That time, I was sure I had kill the guy, but I read in the newspaper that he was carry to the hospital, that he was weak, but he should recover and could be show for his primilary trials the day after. So I suppose he should be OK... maybe in an hour, maybe tommorow. I don't think it will be more than that."

Lawrence say that with more or less assurance in his voice.


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

*Prof. Fate Unharmed, HP's: 1*

Professor Fate relaxes a bit when he saw the aura of metal dissipate from the swordman.  He was concerned by what appeared to be coaching of the unarmed man by the swordsman, but that was a matter to be determined by the authorities.

"To the ballroom, then," Professor Fate said.  He made a motion to the others to go on ahead and he would follow behind.

Steven worked through his theory and decided that he would try it on the crowd . . . and on Sandra Poynter first.


----------



## Rybaer (May 21, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:24

The swordsman grunts in acceptance of Lawrence's explanation of his powers...or rather the uncertainty of just how they behave.  He hauls his companion through the halls and up the stairwell back to the ballroom -   Granite leading and Lawrence and Professor watching from behind.

A pair of cops join up on the third floor and escort everyone into the ballroom.  Around the same time, a couple non-uniformed detectives arrive and direct the swordsman to a discreet corner to begin preliminary questioning.  The unarmed man and Pestilence are left to lay near the stage.

*****

Professor Fate spots Sandra Poynter and heads her direction.  The convention-goers watch him closely as he approaches - his powers and costume have pegged him as something of a novelty.  She scarcely opens her eyes at his approach, but she manages a feeble smile and gasps out something indiscernable.

"Just relax," Professor Fate urges her.  "I might be able to help with this."

He lays one hand on her forehead and grips her hand with his other.  Her hand is cool to the touch.  Almost under his breath, the Professor urges her body to bolster itself against Pestilence's disease.  He feels a surge of warm energy flow through his hands and into her.  

In mere moments, the pustules on her skin recede and then vanish completely.  Sandra sucks in a deep breath, free of the raspy wheezing.  Her eyes snap open, bright and lucid once again.  She throws her arms around Professor Fate's neck and hugs him fiercely.

Into his ear, she whispers, "That makes twice you've saved me, Doctor Faturius."

Faturius/Fate hardly notices the mob of Pestilence's victims that have started to clamor for him to save them or their loved ones.

*****

Granite and Lawrence are just standing about, waiting for the cops to decide what must be done next.  A man clears his throat from behind them, clearly intent on getting their attention.

Granite recognizes him immediately - Arty Hagan, the reporter from the yesterday in the park.  He looks a little bit sweaty and is breathing heavily, but he has an enthusiastic look on his face.

"Well, well, well," he says.  "When I heard the breaking news about a metahuman brawl down at the convention center, I didn't exactly expect to see you here.  Must be my lucky day...a chance to get the inside track on the biggest story since the curtains first struck."

He seems to realize Lawrence finally.  "Oh, hey," he says, offering his hand.  "Arty Hagan, Coast City Chronicle.  Are you with him?"

*****

"Can I get you anything else to drink?" a familiar voice says to Jorgi.  

He rolls his head to the side and sees the goth girl standing a few feet away.  He can tell that she's disturbed by the visible evidence of Pestilence's attack, but she seems determined not to let it become an issue.

"Our management decided that a few employees should stick around to see to the needs of the guests," she says.  "Guess the cops expect us to be stuck here for a while.  So, those of us who were in the kitchens when that rag-wearing guy came through were 'volunteered'.  Guess they figured we were already potentially exposed.  Oh well."

She favors him with a resigned smile.


----------



## Velmont (May 21, 2004)

While waiting, Lawrence speaks with Thomas.

"Great. Now the police will come, my father will learn everything and I will have the biggest trouble of my life... if my father ever recognize me as his son anymore."

At that moment, the reporter come interrupt his conversation.



			
				Arty Hagan said:
			
		

> "Oh, hey," he says, offering his hand.  "Arty Hagan, Coast City Chronicle.  Are you with him?"




"Me?" he looks at Thomas. "Well, what you mean, with him? I met him an hour ago. Anyway, I have something to do, so if you excuse me."

Lawrence leaves the two adults and walk up to Jorgi. "If I understand, you work here? Yeah? Do you know where I could have a computer. I would like to write some e-mail."


----------



## Mimic (May 21, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Great. Now the police will come, my father will learn everything and I will have the biggest trouble of my life... if my father ever recognize me as his son anymore."




Kid, you worry too much. We just stopped the bad guys, we're heros. Why would your father be mad about that?



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Well, well, well," he says. "When I heard the breaking news about a metahuman brawl down at the convention center, I didn't exactly expect to see you here. Must be my lucky day...a chance to get the inside track on the biggest story since the curtains first struck."




And yet am I not surprised to see you here, how did you get past the police? Thomas responds eyeing the man closely.


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

_The Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:24_



			
				Sandra Poynter said:
			
		

> Into his ear, she whispers, "That makes twice you've saved me, Doctor Faturius."




The name almost didn’t register in Steven’s brain . . . relief that Sandra was going to be alright and that he could help the others was foremost in his mind.  Then it hit him as he was about to make a response . . . he sputtered for a split second, then responded.

“Think nothing of it,” Professor Fate replied, “I’m just pleased that I was able to help.”

He looked into her eyes, trying to get a read on what was going on in her mind.  She didn’t seem like she was going to reveal his secret . . . and he had no intention of confirming anything to her – not here, and definitely not now.

Abstractedly, he tried to maintain his power, making himself exhausted in the process.  With a glance back at Sandra, he said, “I’m certain we’ll talk more later, right now these people need me.”

With that said, Professor Fate worked on maintaining his power and healing as many as he could of Pestilence’s effects, starting with the young man with the electrical powers, if he saw where he was.  Otherwise, the crowd . . . women and children first.


----------



## Rybaer (May 22, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Lawrence leaves the two adults and walk up to Jorgi. "If I understand, you work here? Yeah? Do you know where I could have a computer. I would like to write some e-mail."




Another individual sitting next to Jorgi looks between Lawrence and the girl that just came up to chat with Jorgi.  He grins and gets up from his chair.

"Hey," he says, offering his hand.  "I'm Jack, his new boss.  I've got a computer setup in the back corner that you're welcome to use.  Let me show ya."

Jack ushers Lawrence away from Jorgi and the girl, sensing that some privacy is in order.  In the back corner, behind a small screen, Jack points to a portable laptop that is plugged into the convention center's outlets.  

"Help yourself," he says.  "Say, if you don't mind my saying, that was a pretty brave thing all of you did tonight.  Pretty creepty weird ability you've got, but I'm glad to see you're on to 'good' side."


----------



## Rybaer (May 22, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> And yet am I not surprised to see you here, how did you get past the police? Thomas responds eyeing the man closely.




He grins broadly.

"Hey, what kind of reporter would I be if I couldn't talk my way past a few measly cops?  I'd still be writing obituaries for the Hill-Billy Gazette.

"So, how 'bout that exclusive?  I promise I'll cast you in a good light."


----------



## Rybaer (May 22, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> He looked into her eyes, trying to get a read on what was going on in her mind.  She didn’t seem like she was going to reveal his secret . . . and he had no intention of confirming anything to her – not here, and definitely not now.
> 
> Abstractedly, he tried to maintain his power, making himself exhausted in the process.  With a glance back at Sandra, he said, “I’m certain we’ll talk more later, right now these people need me.”




Sandra returns Professor Fate's look with an exploring one of her own.  If anything, Faturius thinks she looks incredibly relieved and probably very tired.  She favors him with a warm smile.

"Yes," she says, "I imagine we will speak again.  I'll leave you to those in need for now."  She gives him another quick hug and a friendly pat on the back.

Professor Fate struggles to control his tuned healing power and first offers to heal Jorgi.  Though he is skeptical following the first failure, he is soon elated when it works.  A young girl in an employee's outfit standing behing Jorgi looks equally pleased to see him cured.

A crowd of the people then lead the Professor from one needy victim to another.  A few EMS techs have finally arrived, but upon seeing his results they back away and watch in amazement.  

When complete, Professor Fate nearly collapses in exhaustion.  The unfamiliar use of his power has somehow caused a severe drain on his endurance and he feels like a couple days of sleep are in order.

"You did a good thing here, tonight," a familiar voice says.  Fate looks up into Maggie's grinning face.  She gives him a deliberate wink.

"Indeed you did," says Werner Schwartzeit, the industrialist Faturius had met earlier in the evening.  "More than one good friend of mine are among those you just healed, and I'd like to express my personal gratitude."

He pulls a business card out of his pocket and offers it to Professor Fate.  "I don't know what the superhero business climate is like.  Seems like it might become an important new niche in society before long, though.  Give me a call sometime if you might be interested in a sponsorship.  I have plenty of contacts in business and government...could probably grease some skids on the legal end of things in our era of sue-happy lawyers."


----------



## Radiant (May 22, 2004)

*Jorgi*



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> The Hightower Convention Center, Downtown, Coast City
> April 16
> 21:24
> 
> ...




He somehow feels like he ought to be happy to see her again but by now Jorgi is surprised he can still keep his eyes open at all.

"Hey there. Sucks your stuck here.
...
You don't happen to serve fast killing poisons ...do you? 
I'd take some of that. Can decide if I take it myself or feed it to that bastard later..

He slumps deeper into his chair and closes his eyes to get a little rest but then Professor Fate arrives and heals him. 
He nearly jumps up and grabs the mans hand to shake it with a vigor.

"Thanksman,
forsomeonewithahelmentlikethatyou'retotallyallright.

Seeing that others will need Fate's help too he turns back to Jake and the girl. What he gets to see is the spider guy and Jake leading him away.
Not about to complain he just takes his luck as it comes.

"I'dtakeadrinknow,butonlyifIthere'sachanceIgetyour
namewithit.


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2004)

Jorgi[color=lime said:
			
		

> "Thanksman, forsomeonewithahelmentlikethatyou'retotallyallright.[/color]




“My pleasure,” Professor Fate replied after a moment pause to digest what the young man had said. “That was a good thing you did back there, you should be very proud.  About the helmet, yeah, I think I need to talk to a professional costume designer or something.  Take care.”

Professor Fate left the young man alone, it seemed appropriate.  Still maintaining his power, he worked his way through the crowd, helping all those that he could.



			
				Werner said:
			
		

> "Indeed you did," says Werner Schwartzeit, the industrialist Faturius had met earlier in the evening.  "More than one good friend of mine are among those you just healed, and I'd like to express my personal gratitude."
> 
> He pulls a business card out of his pocket and offers it to Professor Fate.  "I don't know what the superhero business climate is like.  Seems like it might become an important new niche in society before long, though.  Give me a call sometime if you might be interested in a sponsorship.  I have plenty of contacts in business and government...could probably grease some skids on the legal end of things in our era of sue-happy lawyers."




Professor Fate accepted the card, and said, “It’s something I’ll have to think about - thank you for the kind words.”  Professor Fate was exhausted, and he didn’t want to make any commitments until he could think more clearly.  _‘We did well tonight . . . much better than I could of by myself . . . I should get some names and contact information before . . . I’ve got to get back into the limo.’_

After the conversation ended, Professor Fate activated his intangibility and fell through the floor.  He worked his way back to the limo, floating back from the underside back into the back seat.


----------



## Mimic (May 22, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> He grins broadly.
> 
> "Hey, what kind of reporter would I be if I couldn't talk my way past a few measly cops?  I'd still be writing obituaries for the Hill-Billy Gazette.
> 
> "So, how 'bout that exclusive?  I promise I'll cast you in a good light."




You do realise that we are all in quarantine... he pauses as he watches the man in the mask heal various people. Guess that's over with.

Not much to tell you really, he says with a shrug. Those idiots thought it would be a good idea to try and fleece these rich mucky mucks of some money. I don't know about the others but the reason I wanted to stop them was because the government would have made my life hell if they got away with it. 

Also if your going to be talking about me in your article I'd rather you not use my real name. I don't need psychos calling me at all times of the day. If you must call me, he pauses for a moment thinking. Call me... Granite.


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Help yourself," he says.  "Say, if you don't mind my saying, that was a pretty brave thing all of you did tonight.  Pretty creepty weird ability you've got, but I'm glad to see you're on to 'good' side."




"Don't tell me. I would prefer not to have them. Scare me to the bones."

He takes the computer and open his public address. He looks at the message that are waiting for him. If he has no news of his family, Yannick or Jennifer, he will write these mails:



> From: Unlawful@hotmail.com
> To: Jenny001@aol.com
> Subject: Sorry!
> Body:
> ...






> From: Unlawful@hotmail.com
> To: Yann1ck@hotmail.com
> Subject: Hi Body
> Body:
> ...






> From: Unlawful@hotmail.com
> To: ThornA@yahoo.com
> Subject: Hi Body
> Body:
> ...


----------



## Rybaer (May 23, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "I'dtakeadrinknow,butonlyifIthere'sachanceIgetyour
> namewithit.




"Marie Chase," she says.  "And my fee for fetching you a drink is your name."

"JorgiVadislav," he replies.

"Russian?  Seems to fit with what accent I can make out through your fast-talking."  She seems to be teasing him.

"I'll be right back with a drink," she says.  "Then you'll have to excuse me for a few minutes while I fetch pitchers of water and other stuff for the people stuck here.  I am still at work, after all."


----------



## Rybaer (May 23, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Professor Fate accepted the card, and said, “It’s something I’ll have to think about - thank you for the kind words.”  Professor Fate was exhausted, and he didn’t want to make any commitments until he could think more clearly.




"No, no," Schwartzeit says, "thank you.  And consider this offer extended to all of those who worked with you this evening."

Professor Fate waits until the head of Aztechnology walks away, then falls through the floor and several other levels until he reaches the parking garage.  A minute later, he's in the back of his limo - exactly where he asked his driver to leave it.  He returns to tangible form and slumps into the cushy seat.


----------



## Rybaer (May 23, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> You do realise that we are all in quarantine... he pauses as he watches the man in the mask heal various people. Guess that's over with.
> 
> Not much to tell you really, he says with a shrug. Those idiots thought it would be a good idea to try and fleece these rich mucky mucks of some money. I don't know about the others but the reason I wanted to stop them was because the government would have made my life hell if they got away with it.
> 
> Also if your going to be talking about me in your article I'd rather you not use my real name. I don't need psychos calling me at all times of the day. If you must call me, he pauses for a moment thinking. Call me... Granite.




"Granite, eh," he says and scribbles some notes in his little pad of paper.  "That should look good in the paper.  Simple, evocative, and wholly appropriate."

Arty will continue to probe Granite with questions, but maintains a very friendly attitude throughout.  In spite of Granite's initial reactions, the guy seems pretty genuine and is most interested in getting his facts straight.  Each question is efficient and posed to get to the root of the matter.  He is mostly interested in details on the metahuman abilities exhibited on both sides as well as how the battle went down.

"Well, I should probably start interviewing some other folks," he says.  "I want to thank you for your time.  The story should run in tomorrow's Chronicle...front page, I expect, unless the mayor's wife chips a nail or something before then."  He says this last with a wry grin.  "Check it out...just so I can earn your trust.  Might help to have an inside track with you for the next time you bust some bad mutants."

Arty offers a handshake before looking for his next target.


----------



## Rybaer (May 23, 2004)

Lawrence logs into his mail and is a little surprised to see two new mail messages.  In the week since he left, he had periodically checked his mail from a public computer at the library, but this was the first time anyone had written.

The first is timestamped from this morning:


> From: ThornA@yahoo.com
> To: Unlawful@hotmail.com
> Subject: hey
> Body:
> ...





The second mail message is timestamped from about two minutes ago:


> From: Yann1ck@hotmail.com
> To: Unlawful@hotmail.com
> Subject: geez!
> Body:
> ...





Lawrence fires off the emails of his own and then thanks Jack for the use of his computer.

"Hey man, don't mention it," Jack says.

Lawrence notes that the reporter and Granite have just finished talking, and the reporter seems to have spotted Lawrence and is making a bee-line across the room to him.


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2004)

*Dr. Steven Faturius (Professsor Fate) HPs: 0/4*

Steven was exhausted, of that there was no question.  He changed clothes and replaced the items in his briefcase, then looked himself over in a mirror that he kept in the briefcase for just such a purpose.

After making certain everything was as he was dressed before, Steven closed his eyes for a few moments.  As he started falling asleep, he snapped up and pressed the button to drop the privacy screen.

"Leon, let's drive up and see what's going on," Steven said.  "If it's alright.  I'll head out and get Ms. Summers."


----------



## Mimic (May 23, 2004)

Tomorrow eh? I'll look into it.  Thomas says as he shakes the man's hand, taking care not to squeeze it too hard. 

Once the reporter leaves he will give any statements needed and then leave and head back towards the bar.


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2004)

Oh, please. The last thing I need, it is some necrophage, as Tom say...

He quickly shut down all the application on the computer and log off. He stand up and see it is too late to get rid of the shark.

OOC: Tom is a police that work with Lawrence's father. He call necrophage all the reporter, as they eat story about dead people, it seel more.


----------



## Radiant (May 23, 2004)

*Jorgi*



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Marie Chase," she says.  "And my fee for fetching you a drink is your name."
> 
> "JorgiVadislav," he replies.
> 
> ...




Even though it is not him talking fast but other people being so slow Jorgi decides to let her get away with that because everything is just turning out so well.

"Hey,aftereverybody'sclaimingwhatabigheroIamcan'tIatleast
getmypersonalwaitress?Nomannersinthiscountry."

He improvises a shoked expression but somehow it doesn't work with his smile still intatct.


----------



## Rybaer (May 25, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Leon, let's drive up and see what's going on," Steven said.  "If it's alright.  I'll head out and get Ms. Summers."




Leon looks back at Dr. Faturius in the rearview mirror.

"Right away, sir," he says.  He starts the car and drives up a couple levels.  As he reaches the upper garage level, a number of policemen descend upon the limo.  On taps his nightstick on the driver's window.

"What is it, officer?" Leon asks after rolling down his window.  Faturius can hear the conversation with the privacy screen down.

"Sorry, but this level is being blocked off due to an incident taking place upstairs," the officer says.  "I can't let you leave the garage until the all-clear is given.  Probably best if you just return to your parking spot."

Leon gives Faturius an inquiring look in the rearview mirror.


----------



## Rybaer (May 25, 2004)

An officer intercepts Granite while he's en route to the recently re-opened bar in the back corner of the ballroom.  Granite answers the officer with simple and straightforward answers regarding his role and recollection of events.  The officer is quick about his work and asks Granite to remain available in the ballroom should follow up questions be required.

A number of people are crowding the bar, eager for a drink after the harrowing incident of the evening.  They all make way for Granite, however, mostly with awed and respectful looks.

When Granite places an order, a man slides in beside him and hands the barkeep a crisp $100 bill.  "His drinks are on me," he says in a deep, confident voice.  The bartender nods and pockets the bill.

"Werner Schwartzeit," he says, extending a hand to Granite.  The guy is a fit man in his 50's, dressed in a sharp suit and exuding confidence.  "I want to thank you personally for your role in stepping up and taking on these thugs tonight.  It could have gone much worse, and I think that you and your fellows' decisive actions were the right call.  Demonstrates real character."

He withdraws a business card from his jacket pocket and hands it to Granite.  "I've got considerable connections, both in business and politics.  Should anyone try to come after you for 'vigilantism' or some such nonsense, let me know.  I can leverage some common sense with some highly placed individuals.  Might even be able to sponsor you and the others if you're thinking of taking up this gig full-time."

Granite glaces at the card - 'Werner Schwartzeit, CEO Aztechnologies'.  He's heard of Aztechnologies through the military; even used some of their gear.  If this guy's the CEO of that company, he could easily be worth hundreds of millions.


----------



## Rybaer (May 25, 2004)

The reporter vectors in on Lawrence, cutting him off from any easy escape.

"Take care of that business?" he says, more as a statement than a question.

"Look, I don't want to waste your time, but I would like to just ask a few quick questions.  You see, I'm reporting on tonight's happenings regardless of whether I get a single interview.  Personally, I'd like to get my facts straight.  That way, you won't have to read my story tomorrow and curse my name for casting you in the wrong light.

"Cool?"


----------



## Rybaer (May 25, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Hey,aftereverybody'sclaimingwhatabigheroIamcan'tIatleast
> getmypersonalwaitress?Nomannersinthiscountry."
> 
> He improvises a shoked expression but somehow it doesn't work with his smile still intatct.





Marie hesitates for a moment, then sighs.  "I'll show you manners another time," she says.  "Unfortunately, this is still paying my school bills, so manners are cast aside by orders from above."

She starts to walk toward the kitchen, then turns her head back toward Jorgi.  "I will get you the first drink, though."  

While Jorgi awaits her return, a plain clothes detective seats herself next to him.  "Detective Redmond," she says by way of introduction.  She is a weary but fairly attractive thirty-something brunette in a dark women's suit.

"I'd like to ask you a few questions, starting with your name and the reason for your presence in the ballroom tonight."


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2004)

Leon said:
			
		

> Leon gives Faturius an inquiring look in the rearview mirror.




Steven sighed, and opened the door, stepping out.  Before closing the door, Steven said, "Thank you Leon, better do what the officer said.  I'll call you when Ms. Summers and I are ready to leave."

Steven closed the door and smiled at the officer, "Good evening, officer.  I believe I might be able to be of some assistance in that regard.  My name is Dr. Steven Faturius, I was one of the speakers tonight.  I had heard that the danger had passed and people needed my assistance.  If you would be so kind as to check with someone upstairs, I would be grateful."

_ . . . though still tired as all get out._ Steven finished in thought


----------



## Velmont (May 25, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Cool?"




"Yeah... seems ok. So what do you want to know?"

He sit down back on the chair and waits for his questions.


----------



## Radiant (May 25, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> Marie hesitates for a moment, then sighs.  "I'll show you manners another time," she says.  "Unfortunately, this is still paying my school bills, so manners are cast aside by orders from above."
> 
> She starts to walk toward the kitchen, then turns her head back toward Jorgi.  "I will get you the first drink, though."
> 
> ...




Jorgi lets his head fall back to watch Marie on her way. Now he is starting to hate work.
But his attention is brought back to more pleasant thoughts then the detective interupts him.
He smiles at her and it even broadens then he notices her looks.

"Why,mynameisJorgiVadislavandI'mhereforthelovelychance of meetingyouofcourseDetectiveRedmond.Theywouldn'tletmeinwiththatreasonthoughsoIhiredas atechnicianofallthings."


----------



## Mimic (May 25, 2004)

Granite nods his thanks towards the man as he takes a swig of his beer, of course his next drink will be something more expensive, considering he doesn't have to pay for it.

Thanks. He says shaking the man's hand, being carefull not to squeeze too hard. There was some property damage, so I may need a lawyer or something. Aztechnologies... good company... I used some of your gear in the military.


----------



## Rybaer (May 26, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Steven closed the door and smiled at the officer, "Good evening, officer.  I believe I might be able to be of some assistance in that regard.  My name is Dr. Steven Faturius, I was one of the speakers tonight.  I had heard that the danger had passed and people needed my assistance.  If you would be so kind as to check with someone upstairs, I would be grateful."




The officer looks Faturius over and seems to conclude from his manner of dress that his story is likely true.

"I can radio one of the officers up there," he says.  "I don't think you'd be wanting to go back up to the ballroom, though.  Someone said something about a nasty disease threat.  They're not letting anyone back out of the room."


----------



## Rybaer (May 26, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Yeah... seems ok. So what do you want to know?"
> 
> He sit down back on the chair and waits for his questions.




"Much appreciated," Arty says and takes a seat nearby.  "Let's just start with a short summary of events from your perspective...and perhaps a bit about your metahuman abilities and how you got involved."


(ooc - I'm not looking for a full response...just a summary of what Lawrence would mention and what he might intentionally gloss over.)


----------



## Rybaer (May 26, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "Why,mynameisJorgiVadislavandI'mhereforthelovelychance of meetingyouofcourseDetectiveRedmond.Theywouldn'tletmeinwiththatreasonthoughsoIhiredas atechnicianofallthings."




About halfway through Jorgi's reply, the detective realizes that he is actually speaking English.

"Whoa," she says.  "Slow down just a bit.  I have to write the important bits down.  You said your name was Jorg...something?  And what is that accent?  Russian, perhaps?"

She seems to take his fast talking in moderately good humor, rather than as an attempt to be difficult...so far, anyway.


----------



## Rybaer (May 26, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Thanks. He says shaking the man's hand, being carefull not to squeeze too hard. There was some property damage, so I may need a lawyer or something. Aztechnologies... good company... I used some of your gear in the military.




Werner nods in understanding at the mention of property damage.

"A military man, eh?" he says.  "Builds character.  I served in the Navy, myself, back when I was still a young man.  What branch were you in...and did they let you out before or after your nifty new talent became known?"


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2004)

*Dr. Steven Faturius (Prof. Fate)*



			
				Officer said:
			
		

> "I can radio one of the officers up there," he says.  "I don't think you'd be wanting to go back up to the ballroom, though.  Someone said something about a nasty disease threat.  They're not letting anyone back out of the room."




"Well, considering that I was in that very room, not so long ago perhaps it would be best if I were examined as well, yes?" Dr. Faturius asked.  He began to move, walking casually and beckoning the officer to come along so that he could continue the conversation.

"Would hate for them to go through all that trouble upstairs and miss me, just because I went to the restroom at the right time,"  Steven continued.


----------



## Radiant (May 26, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> About halfway through Jorgi's reply, the detective realizes that he is actually speaking English.
> 
> "Whoa," she says.  "Slow down just a bit.  I have to write the important bits down.  You said your name was Jorg...something?  And what is that accent?  Russian, perhaps?"
> 
> She seems to take his fast talking in moderately good humor, rather than as an attempt to be difficult...so far, anyway.




"SureI'lltellyoumynameasoftenasyoulike.J.O.R.G.I.V.A.D.I.S.L.A.V."

His spelling is so fast that it almost sounds like someone spealing normaly just said the name.

"Russianisright."


----------



## Velmont (May 26, 2004)

"Ok, where to start... Myself. As you may have heard, I can turn into a swarm of spider, not really interesting power, but it is what I got. Fr how I get in that, well, I was watching the news when it all start. I was near here, and a friend of mine knew I could do something good out of that. He convince me. Not sure if it was the good thing to do, but I run here. That guy", pointing Jorgi, "was alreday here, and him" pointing Thomas, "I met him in the stair" and for the last one "Dr Fate I think, he came a bit later. The big guy open the door so we could enter, and so the fight start. If you want to see what happen from there, ask that cameraman, he have evrything on image. Myself, I am not even sure what really happen, it happen so fast.

That make me think of something, will you excuse me. I need to talk to the police, if you wait here, I'll come back in a few minutes."

He leaves the reporter and try to find a policeman.


----------



## Mimic (May 26, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "A military man, eh?" he says.  "Builds character.  I served in the Navy, myself, back when I was still a young man.  What branch were you in...and did they let you out before or after your nifty new talent became known?"




Army, did a short stint with the marines but the higher ups and I never really saw eye to eye on things, so that didn't really work out too well. Thomas says with a grin finishing his beer.

Whiskey, neat. He tells the bartender before turning back to Werner. I had three months left before my enlistment ran out, when I discovered my "talents".  I heard rumors that they were forming a meta-human division and at the time I was uncertain if I wanted to be part of that so I didn't re-enlist. I wanted some time to think things over before commiting to something like that.


----------



## Rybaer (May 27, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Well, considering that I was in that very room, not so long ago perhaps it would be best if I were examined as well, yes?" Dr. Faturius asked.  He began to move, walking casually and beckoning the officer to come along so that he could continue the conversation.
> 
> "Would hate for them to go through all that trouble upstairs and miss me, just because I went to the restroom at the right time,"  Steven continued.




The officer seems to pale slightly.

"You...you were up there?" the officer says.  "Yeah, perhaps it would be best if you were examined."

He follows Faturius upstairs and to the kitchen entrance to the ballroom.  Several more cops are guarding the door now, but after a quick explanation they allow Faturius to enter.

"Just remember," the cops says as he turns to leave, "they won't want you leaving until everyone is medically cleared."


----------



## Rybaer (May 27, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "SureI'lltellyoumynameasoftenasyoulike.J.O.R.G.I.V.A.D.I.S.L.A.V."
> 
> His spelling is so fast that it almost sounds like someone spealing normaly just said the name.
> 
> "Russianisright."




She scribbles at a frantic pace, but seems to be able to keep up with the pertinent details.  Probably used to taking notes.

"Are you a student in the U.S.?  Working here?  Immigrant?"


----------



## Rybaer (May 27, 2004)

The reporter seems a bit taken aback when Lawrence abruptly gets up.  "Uh, sure," he says.  "I'll wait here for ya, but try to be quick."

Lawrence notes that the detectives are busy interviewing people at the moment, including the lightning-powered mutant.  There are a couple uniformed officers stationed near the kitchen door, so he heads over there.

"No one's allowed out yet," one officer says when Lawrence approaches.


----------



## Rybaer (May 27, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Army, did a short stint with the marines but the higher ups and I never really saw eye to eye on things, so that didn't really work out too well. Thomas says with a grin finishing his beer.
> 
> Whiskey, neat. He tells the bartender before turning back to Werner. I had three months left before my enlistment ran out, when I discovered my "talents".  I heard rumors that they were forming a meta-human division and at the time I was uncertain if I wanted to be part of that so I didn't re-enlist. I wanted some time to think things over before commiting to something like that.




"Hmmm...haven't heard anything about a military metahuman program yet, but I suppose it is inevitable," Werner says.  "Think you might be more inclined to work freelance than under the umbrella of the military?"


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "No one's allowed out yet," one officer says when Lawrence approaches.




"I don't want to leave, I just have those for you." He gives all the gun he was carrying. "I know, it seems odd to have all these, but I'll explain everything with my deposition. I just don't want to have them on me now I don't need them anymore. Feel incomfortable with them. Now, back to the necrophage..." 

He return back to the reporter.

"So, what do you want to know now?"


----------



## Radiant (May 27, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> She scribbles at a frantic pace, but seems to be able to keep up with the pertinent details.  Probably used to taking notes.
> 
> "Are you a student in the U.S.?  Working here?  Immigrant?"




"ActuallyI'montherunfromtheRussianmafia."

He gives her his best innocent smile.

"Justkidding,Iworkhere.Setupalltheelectronics.Gotagreencardbeforeyou ask.OfcourseIdidn'tknowyouthen,inthatcaseI'dflewnovralotsooner."

Seeing her desperate attempt to write with his speed he almost feels pity.

"Youknow,Icouldnotethiswholeconversationandprintitalloutforyou. Thiscan'tbegoodforyourfingerandthat'satruewaste."


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2004)

*Dr. Steven Faturius (Professsor Fate) HPs: 0/4*



			
				the cop said:
			
		

> "Just remember," the cops says as he turns to leave, "they won't want you leaving until everyone is medically cleared."




“I understand, officer,” Steven answered, “Thank you for your time and assistance.”

Once inside again, Steven began looked for Maggie to make certain that she was still alright.  He tried to keep a low profile – it wasn’t that he didn’t want to be seen, just that he didn’t want to be the focus at this time.

As he made he was through the crowd, Steven looked for the prisoners and for those that helped Professor Fate mere minutes ago.


----------



## Mimic (May 27, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Hmmm...haven't heard anything about a military metahuman program yet, but I suppose it is inevitable," Werner says.  "Think you might be more inclined to work freelance than under the umbrella of the military?"




Yea, like I said it was just rumor but you never know really. At least on my own I can say yes or no without getting thrown into jail for refusing a direct order. Thomas says with a shrug.

He finishes his whiskey and orders another.

<ooc: with a constitution of 20 I figure this guy can drink like a fish with little chance of him getting drunk>


----------



## Rybaer (May 28, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "I don't want to leave, I just have those for you." He gives all the gun he was carrying. "I know, it seems odd to have all these, but I'll explain everything with my deposition. I just don't want to have them on me now I don't need them anymore. Feel incomfortable with them. Now, back to the necrophage..."





The officer takes the guns with a bewildered look.  He looks like he wants to say or ask something, but just doesn't know how to phrase it.

"In the deposition, right," he finally manages to get out.




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> He return back to the reporter.
> 
> "So, what do you want to know now?"




Arty Hagan arches an eyebrow at Lawrence as he sits back down.

"Okay," he says, "let's go back to something you mentioned already.  You said a friend of yours encouraged you to come here and help out after seeing this on tv.  Tell me a little bit more about that.  I find it remarkable that several people, acting independently of one another, all stood up against these mutants...and I'm just trying to understand the motivations."


----------



## Rybaer (May 28, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> "ActuallyI'montherunfromtheRussianmafia."
> 
> He gives her his best innocent smile.
> 
> ...





Detective Redmond looks up at the Russian mafia comment, but relaxes when Jorgi says he's just kidding.

"So you were setting up the electronics?" she says.  "Are you employed with a firm that does that, then?"

She is still scribbling some notes when she realizes that Jorgi just offered to give her a printed transcript.  "Uh, what do you mean you can print this out?  You recording this conversation or something?"


----------



## Rybaer (May 28, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Once inside again, Steven began looked for Maggie to make certain that she was still alright.  He tried to keep a low profile – it wasn’t that he didn’t want to be seen, just that he didn’t want to be the focus at this time.
> 
> As he made he was through the crowd, Steven looked for the prisoners and for those that helped Professor Fate mere minutes ago.





Faturius scans the room and is relieved to find that no one is paying him much heed.  Most of the convention guests are busy chatting on cell phones to pass the time until they get directions from the authorities.  He spots Maggie among them...chatting with Sandra, oddly enough.

A couple cops are still monitoring the motionless bodies of Pestilence and the unarmed man near the stage.  A detective is interviewing the swordsman a short distance from them.  Near the center of the room, the lightning-slinger is sitting at a table chatting with a woman...likely a detective.  The spider swarm boy is talking with a man in his middle ages...another detective, possibly?  And Granite can be seen in the far corner of the room, standing at a relatively crowded bar.  It clicks in the back of Faturius' mind that Granite is chatting with Werner Schwartzeit.


----------



## Rybaer (May 28, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Yea, like I said it was just rumor but you never know really. At least on my own I can say yes or no without getting thrown into jail for refusing a direct order. Thomas says with a shrug.
> 
> He finishes his whiskey and orders another.
> 
> <ooc: with a constitution of 20 I figure this guy can drink like a fish with little chance of him getting drunk>





"Indeed," Werner says, nodding.  "Well, it was an honor to meet you and again, my personal thanks for what you did tonight.  Don't hesitate to call me if you're interested in some help."

Werner again shakes Granite's hand, then threads his way through and out of the crowd around the bar.  Most of the others seem curious about Granite, but few seem willing to engage him in conversation.


(ooc - yes, I'm sure Granite can hold his alcohol just fine...)


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2004)

*Dr. Steven Faturius (Prof. Fate)*



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> He spots Maggie among them...chatting with Sandra, oddly enough.




Steven made his way to Maggie and Sandra, and said, "It's good to see that both of you are alright."

When any of the people who helped Professor Fate were available, Steven will head over to speak with one, or all of them, looking to get contact information - or at the very least to give them his card.


----------



## Rybaer (May 28, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Steven made his way to Maggie and Sandra, and said, "It's good to see that both of you are alright."
> 
> When any of the people who helped Professor Fate were available, Steven will head over to speak with one, or all of them, looking to get contact information - or at the very least to give them his card.





The two women share a laugh over something, then abruptly clam up with guilty smiles when Steven arrives.

"Hey, there you are," Maggie says.  "Been wondering where you got yourself lost this time."

"Good to see you're doing all right, Dr. Faturius," Sandra says with a smile.

While Steven approaches the women, he notes that Werner Schwartzeit has separated himself from Granite...who now seems to be alone at the crowded bar.


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2004)

*Dr. Steven Faturius (Prof. Fate)*



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Hey, there you are," Maggie says.  "Been wondering where you got yourself lost this time."
> 
> "Good to see you're doing all right, Dr. Faturius," Sandra says with a smile.




"I've been getting around," Steven replied.  "Sorry to stop and then go again, but I need to talk with a couple more people - I'll be right back."

Steven smiled charmingly and bowed slightly to the ladies, then made his way over to Granite at the bar.

"I wanted to take the time to give my thanks for all of your assistance.  Good to see everything worked out okay," Steven said, "I don't think we were properly introduced earlier.  I'm Dr. Steven Faturius."


----------



## Velmont (May 28, 2004)

Arty Hagan said:
			
		

> "Okay," he says, "let's go back to something you mentioned already.  You said a friend of yours encouraged you to come here and help out after seeing this on tv.  Tell me a little bit more about that.  I find it remarkable that several people, acting independently of one another, all stood up against these mutants...and I'm just trying to understand the motivations."




"Well, I prefer not to give too much detail on that without my friend wants to. Well, I suppose you will find out by yourself if you really want to find, but let just say that I have seen what can happen to someone innocent when a mutant use his power for his own good, with respect of the others. It almost cost the live of my friend. That's why he ask me to come here. He tought I could make something worth with my mutation, maybe better than the police because I have some power. He was convincing, so I run up here. I am not sure if it was such a good idea. Sneaking my way here, figthing those mutants, wihtout knowing what exactly they were able to do. I could have get kill, or worst, someone else. I think we were lucky that we finish with no one dead and only minor wounds."


----------



## Mimic (May 28, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "I wanted to take the time to give my thanks for all of your assistance.  Good to see everything worked out okay," Steven said, "I don't think we were properly introduced earlier.  I'm Dr. Steven Faturius."




Granite, he says as he does a double take, looking closer at the man.

You're the guy we met on the stairwell, the one that got that costumed guy to come help. Professor fantastic or fabulous or something like that. No one got seriously hurt and we got to crack some skulls, I would say everything worked out very nicely. Granite finishes off his whiskey and orders another round

Want a drink? It seems they are on the house for me today.


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2004)

Granite said:
			
		

> Granite, he says as he does a double take, looking closer at the man.  You're the guy we met on the stairwell, the one that got that costumed guy to come help. Professor fantastic or fabulous or something like that. No one got seriously hurt and we got to crack some skulls, I would say everything worked out very nicely. Granite finishes off his whiskey and orders another round
> 
> Want a drink? It seems they are on the house for me today.




"Sure," Steven smiled, "That is, if you're buying." Steven just grinned, then continued,  "Yeah, I'm that guy, I'm gald Professor Fate was able to show up and help out.  In fact, he mentioned that the group of you worked rather well together.  He thought it might be a good idea for me to get some numbers or some way to contact one another if there was any other trouble.  To that end, here's my card - you can call my cell at anytime and I can make the call to Professor Fate."

Steven took a few seconds to enjoy his drink, actually not really caring what it was at the moment.


----------



## Mimic (May 29, 2004)

Granite shrugs as he takes the cards, he indicates to the bartender for another whiskey.

Man, a lot of people are giving my their phone numbers and none of them are women. It's down right depressing, but what can you do about it. He says smiling.

Here's to cracking skulls and beautiful women. He says as he raises his glass in a toast before downing it all in one gulp.


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2004)

Granite said:
			
		

> Man, a lot of people are giving my their phone numbers and none of them are women. It's down right depressing, but what can you do about it. He says smiling. Here's to cracking skulls and beautiful women. He says as he raises his glass in a toast before downing it all in one gulp.




"Here, here," Steven said as he drank one of his own, "though I haven't had much experience with cracking skulls."

"I'm curious who's going to arrive to take custody of the kidnappers you and the others took care of," Steven commented after a moment or two of recovery from the shot.  "Hopefully, they will hurry up and get here."

"Thanks for your time, Granite . . . and the drink.  Remember, if you ever need assistance again, don't hesitate to call.  Is there any way to get ahold of you, if Professor Fate should ask?"


----------



## Rybaer (May 29, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Well, I prefer not to give too much detail on that without my friend wants to. Well, I suppose you will find out by yourself if you really want to find, but let just say that I have seen what can happen to someone innocent when a mutant use his power for his own good, with respect of the others. It almost cost the live of my friend. That's why he ask me to come here. He tought I could make something worth with my mutation, maybe better than the police because I have some power. He was convincing, so I run up here. I am not sure if it was such a good idea. Sneaking my way here, figthing those mutants, wihtout knowing what exactly they were able to do. I could have get kill, or worst, someone else. I think we were lucky that we finish with no one dead and only minor wounds."





"Indeed," Arty says while scribbling notes.  "Everything did seem to come out for the best."

He follows this up with a couple more questions, trying to get a little detail and color about the fight - particularly the surrender that happened downstairs and away from witnesses.

"So," he says with a tone that suggests he's wrapping the interview up.  "Now that you have busted up one mutant-powered criminal act, do you think you might do so again?  A career change, perhaps?"


----------



## Mimic (May 29, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Thanks for your time, Granite . . . and the drink.  Remember, if you ever need assistance again, don't hesitate to call.  Is there any way to get ahold of you, if Professor Fate should ask?"




Sure, my number is <insert random phone number> if not there you can look me up at the Moose's Pub. It's a couple of blocks away.

Granite will stick by the bar until either someone comes to talk to him or he is told that he can go.


----------



## Velmont (May 29, 2004)

Arty Hagan said:
			
		

> "So," he says with a tone that suggests he's wrapping the interview up.  "Now that you have busted up one mutant-powered criminal act, do you think you might do so again?  A career change, perhaps?"




"You must be kidding, right? I can't change carreer, I don't have one yet. Seriously, I don't have my majority yet, so, you see me asking my father if I can come back later because I have to fight some criminals? Or say to someone, 'Sorry, I can't come, my father have punish me, I can't get out after school.'? Anyway, look at them, they have some power that worth something, not me, just a bunch of scary power."

Lawrence pause for a moment.

"I think it will be all. I am starving, I need to eat and drink something, and I think you have two more to interview."

On that, Lawrence stand up and goes in direction of the bar to get some food and drink.


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2004)

*Jorgi*



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> Detective Redmond looks up at the Russian mafia comment, but relaxes when Jorgi says he's just kidding.
> 
> "So you were setting up the electronics?" she says.  "Are you employed with a firm that does that, then?"
> 
> She is still scribbling some notes when she realizes that Jorgi just offered to give her a printed transcript.  "Uh, what do you mean you can print this out?  You recording this conversation or something?"




"SureIdo,wouldn'tdoitwithoutsomeonepayingmeforitwouldI?"

He supresses a smile at her expression. The cops allways say they want the truth but honestly they couldn't handle it most of the time.

"Sure,lookIsetupallthestufftorecordthisconverence.

He points at one at the cameras, zoomed right at them.

"Plusmicrophonesallaround.SojustspareyourselftheworkandletJorgithewizardhandleitforyou."


----------



## Rybaer (May 31, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:45

"May I have everyone's attention, please?" 

The drone of chatting in the room slowly subsides as everyone's attention focuses on a man in a white lab coat and face mask.  He's standing up on the stage near the podium.

"Thank you," he says.  "My name is Dr. Richard Gull.  I am the Chief of Epidemiology at Coast City Memorial Hospital.  Due to the nature of a metahuman's disease attack, I was called here by the police to help determine the best course of action to take.  I understand, however, that another metahuman has seemingly cured the disease already.

"Due to the potential risks posed to the city by an outbreak of a previously unknown disease, I'm afraid that we will have to keep you here for a little while longer.  Hopefully not more than a couple hours.  In the meantime, I understand that the Hightower's management has agreed to provide free drinks as long as things don't get out of hand.  Also, I understand that something like fifty pizzas just arrived.

"Thank you for your patience and we'll try to keep this as painless as possible."

*****

Detective Redmond pauses her interview while the doctor makes his announcement.

"Okay, back to our questions," she says.  "And I think I'll pass on your kind offer to provide a transcript.  I'll just stick to what I'm familiar with."  

"Now, how well do you know the other metahumans who helped in breaking up this hostage situation?  And had you ever met any of the hostage takers?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2004)

*Dr. Steven Faturius (Prof. Fate)*



			
				Lawrence said:
			
		

> On that, Lawrence stand up and goes in direction of the bar to get some food and drink.




Just as Steven was about to leave the bar, he noticed Lawrence approach.  By way of introduction, Steven said, "I wanted to take the time to give my thanks for your assistance tonight. I'm glad to see everything seemed to work out for the best.  And, I don't think we were properly introduced earlier. I'm Dr. Steven Faturius."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2004)

*Jorgi*

"OhmyandthereIthoughtyou'rejustinterestedinme."

Jorgi dons his best fake of a hurt expression and looks around if he can see the other mutants.

"Don'tknowtheguys.Theyjustburstinlikehteydointhemovies.Haven'tseen theminherebeforethewholemessstarted.Didn'tseemuchlatereither.IwaskindabussyblastingatKingTutandit wasn'tmybestofdayswiththatsicknessandall."


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 2, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:46

When Jorgi looks around, he does spot the Granite fellow standing at the bar.  He also spots Lawrence, the spider swarm kid, grabbing a couple slices of pizza.  One of the evening's speakers seems to be chatting with him.

The detective doesn't seem to bite on Jorgi's feigned "hurt" routine.  She's all business, while still being polite about it.

"Interesting," she says, still scribbling in her notebook.  "Never met before.  And you were affected by that mutant's sickness?  What was that like?"

*****

"Uh, excuse me, sir," a sweet voice says from Granite's elbow.  He turns and finds an attractive woman, probably in her mid-thirties and dressed in an elegant evening gown.

"My nine year old son saw the broadcast of the fight here tonight on television," she says.  "He asked me if I could get your autograph while I was stuck here.  If it's not too much trouble?"

She offers up a cocktail napkin and a pen.  To Granite's disappointment, the hand offering the pen is adorned with a wedding ring sporting a rather large diamond.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2004)

*Granite*

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:46



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> "Uh, excuse me, sir," a sweet voice says from Granite's elbow.  He turns and finds an attractive woman, probably in her mid-thirties and dressed in an elegant evening gown.
> 
> "My nine year old son saw the broadcast of the fight here tonight on television," she says.  "He asked me if I could get your autograph while I was stuck here.  If it's not too much trouble?"
> 
> She offers up a cocktail napkin and a pen.  To Granite's disappointment, the hand offering the pen is adorned with a wedding ring sporting a rather large diamond.




_Whoa, she's a looker._ Granite thinks to himself although he frowns momentarily when he notices the wedding ring.

Sure thing doll, he says with a smile, just give me a second. These mitts aren't useful for much except for fighting. Granite allows his body to shift back to his human form.

Now these hands can do a whole lot more. He tells the woman, smirking a little as he takes the pen and napkin and proceeds to sign "Granite" on it.

Once he is done he will hand them both back to the woman. Care for a drink? We are going to be stuck here for a while and I can't see a better way to spend it then in the company of a beautiful woman.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 2, 2004)

"Sorry!" says Lawrence, passing between two person to get to the table where the Pizza is.

"I'm starving. Didn't eat a good meal for a week." he takes half a pizza, put it on a plate and take a Coke with that.

"Now that will be good" he takes a mouthfull of his pizza, and eat it fast. "Could have put more topics on it, but still great!"


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2004)

*Dr. Steven Faturius (Professsor Fate) HPs: 0/4*

Steven watched the young man, obviously ravenously hungry, attack the pizza.  Steven also notied that Granite was receiving some attention of his own - and Steven wanted to give him room to work.  

He smiled politely to Lawrence and said, "Glad you like it, I'll look to talk with you another time perhaps."

With that said, Steven made his way back to Maggie and Sandra, to hopefully stop any conspiracies the two may have thought up while he was gone.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 3, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Sure thing doll, he says with a smile, just give me a second. These mitts aren't useful for much except for fighting. Granite allows his body to shift back to his human form.
> 
> Now these hands can do a whole lot more. He tells the woman, smirking a little as he takes the pen and napkin and proceeds to sign "Granite" on it.
> 
> Once he is done he will hand them both back to the woman. Care for a drink? We are going to be stuck here for a while and I can't see a better way to spend it then in the company of a beautiful woman.




The woman watches in amazement as Granite's skin reverts from stone to mundane flesh.  She takes the pen and napkin back with a polite "thanks."

At the offer of a drink, she starts to look a little uncomfortable.  "Uh, I think I'll have to pass this time," she says.  "Should really find out where my husband has gotten off to.  But, uh, thanks again for the autograph.  My son will be crazy about it."

She slinks off through the crowd.

(Charisma check roll 5+0=5...er...not so charming)


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 3, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:47


Lawrence, in his ravenous hunger, seems to not notice that one of the men he brushed past was trying to speak with him.  A large man in a brown suit, however, is less deterred by Lawrence's focus on pizza.

"Detective Blake," the man says, flashing his badge.  "I'll need to get a statement from you about this evening's events.  You can bring your food and we'll sit at a table away from the crowd."

The guy's attitude is all business and he clearly expects people to do as he says.  He clears a path through the crowd and pulls out a chair from an empty table for Lawrence to sit at.

"Let's start with your name, home address, and date of birth," he says.  At the mention of date of birth, he raises one scrutinous eyebrow at Lawrence.

*****

Steven returns to Maggie and Sandra, who again stop talking just before he arrives within earshot.

"Find everyone you were looking for?" Maggie asks by way of changing topics.

"Well, it was great to chat with you, Maggie," Sandra says.  "I guess I'm still sorta in charge of seeing how much of this conference I can salvage for tomorrow.  And I suppose the press will need some sort of statement.  So I should really be getting some work done."

"The pleasure was all mine," Maggie replies.  "Good luck with the rest of your conference."

Sandra turns to Steven.  "Sorry I can't stay and chat.  Just want to thank you again for everything."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2004)

*Jorgi*

"Thatsickness?Wellgreatofcourse,neverfeltbetterinmylife.
RemindmetoprobablythanktheguyonceIgetachance."

He lifts one hand and electricity flashes from one of his fingers to the other, showing exactly how much he likes Pestilence.
He continues with describing the sickness in all its disgusting details.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 3, 2004)

Blake said:
			
		

> "Let's start with your name, home address, and date of birth," he says.  At the mention of date of birth, he raises one scrutinous eyebrow at Lawrence.




_Nice, troubles!_

Lawrence finish to chew his pizza before answering. "Lawrence Thorn, 653 Pine Street, Coast City. My birst date is August 17th, XXXX, and yes, it make 19 years old, that's why I'm drinking a Coke."

And he take a sip of Coke.

"Now where to start. Maybe last week, it will make things more clear why I am walking around here, in those raggy clothing, eating a mouthfull of pizza without my parents next to me... I'm talking if I had 12 years old, not surprising, my father still think I have 12 years old. All start that night, I was coming back from the movie theatre when..." [continue to talk, taking a bit of pizza here and there] "... and I took there guns. Oh, you should see if someone have taken care of these guys already, I wouldn't have them wandering and hurt my friend again..." [enter in the building] "...I know, I should have respected the perimeter, but we had to sneak if we wanted to help..." [start of the combat] "...and the guy just fall on the ground, kind of paralyze, when I will say that to Yannick, I'm not sure he will believe it. Oh, yeah, he must have seen it on TV..."  [finish the combat] "... and so they surender. Only that insect girl have escape. That's all the detail I can tell you. You know why I am here, how I got the guns, what happen here, you even know I run from home, you can't say I am not helpfull. Anyway, with everything on TV, I was already. So, what you'll do now with me?"

OOC: Sorry, didin't remember the year.


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:47



			
				Sandra Poynter said:
			
		

> Sandra turns to Steven.  "Sorry I can't stay and chat.  Just want to thank you again for everything."




"I'm glad I was able to help out," Steven replied, "Though . . . I would like to talk with you sometime soon, perhaps without as many people around . . . ."

Steven planned on relaxing in a chair next to Maggie and enjoying her company until the clearance was given that they would be allowed to leave.  Once that was given, Steven planned on being out of there quickly.  He needed some rest . . . and some time to think about perhaps setting up a group of like-minded heroes . . . a team of heroes.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 4, 2004)

Ouch, crash and burn. Going to need a drink to put out the flames. Thomas mutters to himself as he orders another round for himself.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 4, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:52

Detective Redmond continues to probe Jorgi for details, casually disregarding his suggestive comment.  Her questions are succinct and she seems satisfied with his version of the story.

"Well, thank you for your statement," she says while closing her notepad.  "I don't know how this will pan out legally, though I don't foresee any criminal charges coming against you for your actions.  Enough of it was caught on video tape that the case should be pretty clear.  I'll be in touch if we need any more information."

The detective takes her leave and Marie slides right into the vacated seat.  She hands a tall soda with ice over.  "Didn't want to interrupt while you were talking to the police," she says.  "Brought you a Coke...hope that's alright."

*****

Detective Blake listens to Lawrence's story, jotting down notes and listening for every detail.  He asks a few directed questions and verifies spelling, but mostly just lets the story come out.

When Lawrence finishes, the detective ponders for a minunte.  "Well, it's possible there could be a little trouble for you, but probably not from your actions here at the convention center.  The stuff here, while not the sort of thing civilians are encouraged to do, will probably be looked upon as a good samaritan sort of act.  

"The matter in the alley, however, might lead to trouble for you.  We'll have to investigate that a little more thoroughly.  If it was the mob that you tangled with, they might seek to retaliate or otherwise pressure you."

He hands Lawrence a business card.  "If anything like that happens, I need you to let me know right away.  So don't lose this."

The detective takes his leave with a polite nod.

*****



			
				Dr. Faturius said:
			
		

> "I'm glad I was able to help out," Steven replied, "Though . . . I would like to talk with you sometime soon, perhaps without as many people around . . . ."




Sandra smiles.  "Yeah, I'd like that.  I'm sure Maggie can hook you up with my number."

"Sweet girl, isn't she?" Maggie says with a wry grin as Sandra walks off in search of her other associates.  "It's a shame she's so much younger than you."

Steven, in casting the occasional glance around the room, notices that the detectives questioning the other two metahumans both seem to have wrapped up.  The spider swarm boy is eating pizza alone at a nearby table and the lightning flinger is also sitting nearby...though a girl (employee?) has just joined him.

*****

The bartender, a guy of probably about the same age as Thomas, is already sliding him another drink.  He gives him a knowing look.

"Looks like you're going to stretch that dude's hundred tonight," he says.  "You know, if you're hard up, I could set you up with my cousin.  She's halfway cute and might be into your type.  Last guy she dated thought he was a vampire or something like that.  Don't think she's seeing anyone right now."


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2004)

*Dr. Steven Faturius (Prof. Fate) HP's: 0/4*

_The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:52_



			
				Maggie said:
			
		

> "Sweet girl, isn't she?" Maggie says with a wry grin as Sandra walks off in search of her other associates.  "It's a shame she's so much younger than you."




“Now Maggie, you know I only have eyes for you,” Steven replied with all sincerity.  “No need to worry about her in that way . . . in other ways perhaps . . . Something is going on there that I can’t put a finger on.”

Steven leaned closer to Maggie and said quietly, “You know, she cautioned me before I went on stage to speak . . . and there was worry on her face.  I wonder if she had some idea that something was going to happen . . .”

Steven tried to stay anonymous in the crowd, not avoiding people, but not drawing attention to himself.  He wanted to rest and think over what had happened.  Steven wondered if Sandra’s brief illness (paleness) earlier was tied to Pestilence in any way.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2004)

Lawrence finish his last pizza, and then put the card of the detective in his pocket. At that moment, he smells something funny. He smell is jacket.

"Oh damn! I really need a bath and to wash that clothes. Well, nothing I can do for now, except turn into a swarm, but that would only scare more the people..."

Lawrence stand up and walks up to Jorgi's friends who let him use his computer.

"Sorry to disturb you again. You work here, so you may help me I suppose. It has been like a whole week I hadn't taken some bath. I know, I stink, but when you live in the street for a week, bath is luxury. Do you know a place where I could get a bath, or maybe just some perfum, to get rid of my smell. And maybe some gum too, suppose my mouth would smell bad too."


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 5, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:52



			
				Dr. Faturius said:
			
		

> “Now Maggie, you know I only have eyes for you,” Steven replied with all sincerity.  “No need to worry about her in that way . . . in other ways perhaps . . . Something is going on there that I can’t put a finger on.”
> 
> Steven leaned closer to Maggie and said quietly, “You know, she cautioned me before I went on stage to speak . . . and there was worry on her face.  I wonder if she had some idea that something was going to happen . . .”




Maggie gives Steven a curious look.  "What?  Do you think someone had threatened her ahead of time or something?  Wonder if she's ever had contact with one of these metahumans before through her organization."


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 5, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Sorry to disturb you again. You work here, so you may help me I suppose. It has been like a whole week I hadn't taken some bath. I know, I stink, but when you live in the street for a week, bath is luxury. Do you know a place where I could get a bath, or maybe just some perfum, to get rid of my smell. And maybe some gum too, suppose my mouth would smell bad too."




When Lawrence gets to the back corner of the room, Jack is already busy packing up some of his electronics gear.

"Well, I don't really work here," he says.  "I mean, I am working here now, but just for this gig tonight and tomorrow.  

"The Hightower here does have an attached hotel.  They might be able to set you up with a room to get cleaned up in.  I doubt anyone will be getting out for a while, though...not from the sounds of it."

He pulls a backpack out from a small wood crate and digs through one of the smaller pockets.  He triumphantly pulls out a pack of spearmint gum.  "The gum, however, I can help you with."  He tosses over the entire pack.  "You can keep the change."


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2004)

*Dr. Steven Faturius (Professsor Fate) HPs: 0/4*

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:52



			
				Maggie said:
			
		

> Maggie gives Steven a curious look.  "What?  Do you think someone had threatened her ahead of time or something?  Wonder if she's ever had contact with one of these metahumans before through her organization."




"Could be . . . could be.  Now is not the time though to question her about these things," Steven said.  "After all the press, police, and dignitaries have left, I might be able to get some answers.  Now I just want to relax, enjoy your wonderful company, and make the best of our enforced stay until we're released."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 5, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
21:52



			
				Rybaer said:
			
		

> The bartender, a guy of probably about the same age as Thomas, is already sliding him another drink.  He gives him a knowing look.
> 
> "Looks like you're going to stretch that dude's hundred tonight," he says.  "You know, if you're hard up, I could set you up with my cousin.  She's halfway cute and might be into your type.  Last guy she dated thought he was a vampire or something like that.  Don't think she's seeing anyone right now."




Half way cute huh... sure why not, hook us up.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 6, 2004)

Jack said:
			
		

> "The gum, however, I can help you with."  He tosses over the entire pack.  "You can keep the change."




"Thanks again." and Lawrence start to search for an employee of the hotel, asking if he couldn't have access to a bathroom with a bath or a shower, and maybe, some cleam clothing.


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 6, 2004)

The Hightower Convention Center Ballroom, Downtown, Coast City
April 16
22:26

Another half hour passes, during which the three criminals in custody are taken away - two under their own power and Pestilence in some manner of plastic containment unit.  

Dr. Gull, no longer wearing his surgical mask, again takes the stage and calls for everyone's attention.  This time he is flanked by a higher ranking police officer in uniform.

"I have good news," the doctor begins.  "Certain information regarding the metahuman who referred to himself as Pestilence has been brought to our attention.  We have strong reason to believe that the power he used on the people here is not a traditional disease, but something that triggered a physical reaction more akin to a severe allergy.  It is not believed to be contagious.  For this reason, the police have authorized an end to the quarantine.  You are all welcome to leave.  I do encourage any of you who were affected to still check in with your personal physician just to be sure everything is okay."

The weight of uncertainty is lifted from the room and the convention attendees collect their belongings and start to file out through the kitchen.  Sandra Poynter makes a quick announcement that the balance of the Metahumans@Work conference will go on tomorrow as scheduled, though due to damage to the ballroom some room assignments will be changed.

*****

The bartender gets Thomas' name and phone number and promises to check with his cousin about setting up a date between them.

*****

Dr. Faturius manages to corner both Lawrence and Jorgi before the crowd is let out.  He gives them more or less the same line that he gave Granite earlier.



			
				Dr. Faturius said:
			
		

> "I'm glad Professor Fate was able to show up and help out. In fact, he mentioned that the group of you worked rather well together. He thought it might be a good idea for me to get some numbers or some way to contact one another if there was any other trouble. To that end, here's my card - you can call my cell at anytime and I can make the call to Professor Fate."




Steven and Maggie return to the limo and make good time back to his apartment.  Steven nods off during the ride and Maggie insists on making sure he gets up to his room okay while the driver waits for her.

"You did a good job tonight," she says.  "It was interesting to see you in action like that...and I agree that you seemed to work well with the others.  Might have gone badly for you if they weren't there.

"I'd invite myself to stay for coffee or something, but you look absolutely beat.  Get some rest and I'll talk to you later."

She gives him a peck on the cheek and closes the apartment door behind her.

*****

Lawrence pins down one of the Hightower employees, who in turn passes along his request to a manager.  By the time the quarantine is lifted, the Hightower staff has arranged a complimentary room along with a line of credit for room service and laundry.  

A manager personally delivers a room key to Lawrence.  "With our sincere appreciation," she says.  "The owners won't be too happy about the property damage, but the situation could have been far worse and lasted much longer.  Just call the desk if there's anything else you need."

*****

Marie only chats with Jorgi for a few minutes before she has to return to work.

"I'm busy through the weekend and have an exam Monday night, but if you want to do something Tuesday that'd be okay," she says.  "Maybe something a little more low key."

She gives Jorgi her number and then disappears into the kitchen with a tray full of empty glasses.

Jack finds Jorgi a few minutes later.

"Hey man, feeling any better yet?  Look, I've got some help for tomorrow already.  Why don't you come by the office Monday morning around nine and we'll get you started with some of the equipment."

*****


(All - please check the ooc thread.)


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 8, 2004)

Excerpt from the Coast City Chronicle

*Mutant Hostage Incident Foiled*
by Arty Hagan
April 17

Shortly after the conclusion of dinner at the Metahumans@Work Conference last night, four metahumans took the entire assembly hostage.  One, using the ability to conjure metal seemingly from nothingness, sealed off all the exits from the room.  Pestilence, as the leader of the band stylized himself, threatened to kill everyone in the room by use of a fast-killing disease that he could create at will.  This threat was given credence when he infected an attendee and just as easily removed the malady.

Pestilence demanded the sum of $100,000 per head to be delivered within a scant few hours.  His cohorts, two men in armor and a woman-insect hybrid, patrolled the room while the hostages turned to their cell phones to both summon the police and make payment arrangements.

Fate had a twist in store for the would be extortionists, however.  A metahuman who just happened to be working behind the scenes at the conference, decided to take a stand against the mutants.  Using an ability to generate powerful electric currents, the metahuman levitated himself off the floor and began hurling powerful bolts of lightning across the room.

While highly distracting, the electrical discharges failed to take out any of the assailants.  Fate again thumbed her nose at Pestilence and his cohorts when a metahuman of incredible strength and stony flesh broke through the metal-sealed door from the kitchen into the ballroom.  Accompanying this Granite was another metahuman - a young man capable of turning himself into a swarm of lightning quick and poisonous spiders.

The two newcomers wasted no time engaging Pestilence's three minions in a pitched battle of strength, speed, and superhuman powers.  The electrical metahuman, meanwhile, continued to launch bolt after bolt of electricity at Pestilence.  The plague-powered mutant managed to infect him in return, but not sufficiently to knock him from the air.

Only a few seconds after the spider swarm and Granite entered the room, Professor Fate arrived on the scene.  Professor Fate, an enigmatic costumed hero, is known to have assisted in dealing with a handful of small crimes in Coast City over the last few months.  It was later learned the metahumans who came to the rescue, aside from the one who was already present, had seen the live television feed of the incident and hurried to the scene of their own volition.

<edited for brevity>

Chief of Police Burt Bransten has previously admitted that his police force may be ill equipped to deal with certain metahuman or otherwise Curtain-energy related issues.  Given the nature of the powers displayed by the mutants at the Hightower, the Chief has been proven all too prophetic.  

While Professor Fate has demonstrated a willingness to help the city time and again, can the same be said for the other heroes from this incident?  Can metahumans be counted on to deal with their own?  Does the city even have a way to seek help in a timely manner?

The concept of a team of superheroes defending a metropolis from harm may once have been the stuff of comic books and movies.  Ever since the Curtains first swept over the Earth, however, the world has become a very different place.  Perhaps we can learn a lesson from the works of fiction.


----------

